# 3D Heaven Ultra-Clear Glasses



## stevenc64

Hi,


I searched and could not find any threads about theses glasses.

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html 


Anyone tried them or know anything about them?



Thanks,


Steve


----------



## banduraj

Nice find. I'm also interested to know how these perform, especially considering their cost.


----------



## al-db

I have been looking at these too. They are for sale at e-bay, but so far no buyer feedback on them. I like the way they look, but will wait for some reviews before I spend my money.


----------



## peter0328

They look like chinese 3D Vision knock-offs with Samsung IR compatibility instead.


----------



## stevenc64

Who wants to be the guinea pig and try a pair out?










100% Satisfaction Guaranteed! If these are not the best 3D Glasses you have ever tried you are welcome to return them within 30 days for a full refund of the purchase price (minus S&H). per ebay











Steve


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenc64* /forum/post/19393690
> 
> 
> Who wants to be the guinea pig and try a pair out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed! If these are not the best 3D Glasses you have ever tried you are welcome to return them within 30 days for a full refund of the purchase price (minus S&H). per ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Whats the link to the eBay auction?


----------



## cybereality

Hey, the price ain't bad. Probably worth a shot.


----------



## al-db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banduraj* /forum/post/19394490
> 
> 
> Whats the link to the eBay auction?



There are several auctions. Just do an item search for "Samsung ultraclear".


----------



## stevenc64

 http://cgi.ebay.com/3D-GLASSES-Samsu...ht_1530wt_1141


----------



## heftysmurf

OMG these are a tease. I think right now the main flaw is glasses and man a better cheaper option I would be pumped!


----------



## icester

I got Chinese glasses which are now 25 years old and they work the same as the day when I bought them.

They will outlast your 3D TV, so why not buy it?


Mathew Orman


----------



## skatze

I'm one of those customers who purchased them from ultimateheaven3d.com...and guess what? They work and work well! We bought 3 pair for $150! I was admittedly nervous but they work well. They come with similar carrying pouch to the Samsungs and synch just fine. It's good reason for Samsung to take note and lower their absurd pricing!


----------



## Turbo Ron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skatze* /forum/post/19416523
> 
> 
> I'm one of those customers who purchased them from ultimateheaven3d.com...and guess what? They work and work well! We bought 3 pair for $150! I was admittedly nervous but they work well. They come with similar carrying pouch to the Samsungs and synch just fine. It's good reason for Samsung to take note and lower their absurd pricing!



When you say they work well, do you mean perfect? Also are they very comfortable to wear? The Mitsubishi glasses are very comfortable. Others I have tried are not. Do they come with battery, and do you know how long they last? Last question. Do they shut off automatically when not viewing the 3d?


Thanks, Ron


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skatze* /forum/post/19416523
> 
> 
> I'm one of those customers who purchased them from ultimateheaven3d.com...and guess what? They work and work well! We bought 3 pair for $150! I was admittedly nervous but they work well. They come with similar carrying pouch to the Samsungs and synch just fine. It's good reason for Samsung to take note and lower their absurd pricing!



What kind of TV do you have, LED or Plasma? Also, do they work as good as the Samsung brand glasses or better? Any reduction in crosstalk? What about the tint? Is the tint the same color or different?


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banduraj* /forum/post/19418794
> 
> 
> What kind of TV do you have, LED or Plasma? Also, do they work as good as the Samsung brand glasses or better? Any reduction in crosstalk?



Bumping this question.


----------



## m0neymilk

I just ordered 2 pairs of them for my samsung pn50c490 they should be here in 2-4 day ill let you guys know how good they work compared to the sg2100ab that come with the tv


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m0neymilk* /forum/post/19428110
> 
> 
> I just ordered 2 pairs of them for my samsung pn50c490 they should be here in 2-4 day ill let you guys know how good they work compared to the sg2100ab that come with the tv



Looking forward to your post. Thanks in advance!


Ed


----------



## Manni01

First one to find out if they are compatible with the new 3D JVCs, please post!


----------



## banduraj

Waiting patiently to hear the results. I'm tempted to go grab two right now to use with my Samsung LED.


----------



## prime311

I'm also curious to hear how well these work with the Mitsubish 3DC-1000. I have my rebate in with Mits for the free package and wanted to purchase a couple extra glasses, but it hasnt arrived yet so I cant just get these and try them out.


----------



## kaoztheory

Was just about to purchase some new samsung glasses and also heard samsung is releasing new glasses very soon... Any info on this?


----------



## m0neymilk

just got the glasses in the mail they work better than the samsung glasses they dont look as cool but to me theyre more comfortable and theyre made of thicker plastic they work on pn50c490 plasma so im pretty sure theyll work on any tv the samsung glasses work on.Came in just in time 4 black ops.


----------



## banduraj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *m0neymilk* 
just got the glasses in the mail they work better than the samsung glasses they dont look as cool but to me theyre more comfortable and theyre made of thicker plastic they work on pn50c490 plasma so im pretty sure theyll work on any tv the samsung glasses work on.Came in just in time 4 black ops.
m0neymilk, to repeat myself above.... Any reduction in crosstalk? What about the tint? Is the tint the same color or different? How do you think they would do over another pair of glasses, prescription, for instance? And cutout issues, do you see any?


----------



## Hyabusha

Quote:

Originally Posted by *m0neymilk* 
just got the glasses in the mail they work better than the samsung glasses they dont look as cool but to me theyre more comfortable and theyre made of thicker plastic they work on pn50c490 plasma so im pretty sure theyll work on any tv the samsung glasses work on.Came in just in time 4 black ops.


Do they have a green tint?


Are they brighter than the Samsung glasses?


Thanks!


----------



## banduraj

Well, I took the plunge and ordered 2 pair of these things as well. I will try and answer some of the questions that no one else has when they come in.


----------



## e3kehoe

I ordered a pair for my samsung 50c7000. I just hope there better than the the starter pack ones. I'll post after they get here.


----------



## jimmyj2

Interested to hear more reviews on these also - specifically crosstalk. I bought the 3dfx converter and a bunch of old stereo dvd's from this guy years ago on ebay and communication was great. Pretty sure it's the same fellow










Anyone with info on the supposed new samsung glasses?


----------



## old corps

Waiting for some more reviews of these as well.


Ed


----------



## stevenc64

Well I took a chance and ordered 2 via the ebay auction. I figured at $50 a pop it was worth a try. First my setup. I have a 2009 73" Mitsubishi DLP. I run my 3D content through a different HDMI input so I don't have to keep changing my settings. I use "bright" and adjusted the contrast to my personal taste.


With these settings I have found the color, brightness, and black levels more than acceptable with the standard Mitsubishi/Samsung glasses.


My thoughts on the Ultra-Clear glasses.


The picture quality seems very close to the Mitsubishi glasses. I could not see a significant difference. The ear piece portion of the frames are made of softer more flexible plastic which seems "cheaper" but I find them much more comfortable.


The lenses are a different shape and are completely surrounded by the frame as opposed to the Mitsubishi glasses which do not have any frame on the bottom. Again I like the Ultra-Clears better because they seem to block out ambient light better and I find the Mitsubishi glasses too narrow from top to bottom.


So overall I like the Ultra-Clears better than the Mitsubishi/Samsung glasses.


Would like to hear other peoples opinion.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenc64* /forum/post/19488668
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So overall I like the Ultra-Clears better than the Mitsubishi/Samsung glasses.
> 
> 
> Would like to hear other peoples opinion.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Steve



I am still waiting for mine, as I believe they are out of stock and probably won't ship until the end of the week. How do you think they would do over prescription glasses?


----------



## prime311

Thanks for the post Steven. I'm going to order a couple of these as well now. I'll post my experience with them, but I'm still waiting for my 3d kit from Mitsubishi(from the rebate offer) so it'll be awhile.


----------



## Hyabusha

So they still have a green tint?


----------



## stevenc64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/19490761
> 
> 
> So they still have a green tint?



Not sure. As I said, I have a separate input for my 3D content where I have tweaked my settings so the green tint is not a problem for my eyes even with the Mitsubishi glasses. Overall the picture quality is as good as or better than the Mitsubishi/Samsung glasses in my option.


Maybe someone else can comment on these glasses and the green tint.


Regarding prescription glasses I would guess the Mitsubishi/Samsung glasses would work better (from a fit standpoint) since they are more "open".


Steve


----------



## e3kehoe

So my glasses showed up today.. There a little bigger than I thought they would be,although that does cut out some of the ambient light coming in from the sides. I was expecting about the same size as the nvidea vision glasses. No biggie though.

They are much more comfortable then the samsung starter kit glasses. I do feel like they give a brighter 3d picture also. I also think they are flickering faster than the starter ones. I seemed to be able to see the switching on the samsung starter glasses more during the daylight then these new ones. I'm happy about them so far! I would really recommend for cheaper than the brand name ones.


As far as crosstalk goes I haven't found any difference







but that's something that I think has to do with my tv at this point..I have a tech coming out to check if I have a faulty tv latter today so I'll respond after he's done.


I recommend them as long as your not concerned about the style of them.. Kind of look like a raver wearing them lol.


----------



## Lazvtech

Have anyone tried these, or any other brand on a Samsung plasma, do they lose sync like the originals do.


Thanks,

Laz.


----------



## e3kehoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazvtech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have anyone tried these, or any other brand on a Samsung plasma, do they lose sync like the originals do.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Laz.



That's what I have .. Samsung plasma.. Pn50c7000


----------



## banduraj

I got my two pair in the mail yesterday when I got home from work. Let me be clear that these are the first pair of glasses I have tested with my TV since I got it. I don't have any of the Samsung glasses to compare with. My TV is a Samsung UN55C7000.


These glasses are large enough to fit over my perscription glasses and they do have a light green tint to them. I only had a on-demand movie with AT&T U-Verse (Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia) and a few side-by-side clips that I downloaded. All of these had serious crosstalk issues, both the wife and I got strained eyes fairly quickly. My only hope is that when my 3DBD player comes in, some of the movies are not this bad. Otherwise, I will be all around disappointed with this TV.


----------



## Lazvtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banduraj* /forum/post/19495207
> 
> 
> I got my two pair in the mail yesterday when I got home from work. Let me be clear that these are the first pair of glasses I have tested with my TV since I got it. I don't have any of the Samsung glasses to compare with. My TV is a Samsung UN55C7000.
> 
> 
> These glasses are large enough to fit over my perscription glasses and they do have a light green tint to them. I only had a on-demand movie with AT&T U-Verse (Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia) and a few side-by-side clips that I downloaded. All of these had serious crosstalk issues, both the wife and I got strained eyes fairly quickly. My only hope is that when my 3DBD player comes in, some of the movies are not this bad. Otherwise, I will be all around disappointed with this TV.



I have the pn58c7000 for me the bluray 3D player has much better quality and very minimum crosstalk or ghosting. Those clips side by side don't compare. I just got the How to train your dragon that came with the kit to send for in the mail. The quality is incredible. I had to run to the store to get Coke and Popcorn


----------



## Lazvtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e3kehoe* /forum/post/19494271
> 
> 
> That's what I have .. Samsung plasma.. Pn50c7000



No sync issues, yellowing then?

Thank you.


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazvtech* /forum/post/19498602
> 
> 
> I have the pn58c7000 for me the bluray 3D player has much better quality and very minimum crosstalk or ghosting. Those clips side by side don't compare. I just got the How to train your dragon that came with the kit to send for in the mail. The quality is incredible. I had to run to the store to get Coke and Popcorn



Last night I played around some more. I tried the previews in the 3D app that can be downloaded from Samsung. The quality of those previews were noticeable steps above the side-by-side clips and the top-bottom movie from U-Verse I was testing with. Though there was still noticeable crosstalk in scenes, it was not nearly as bad. I have a feeling the Blue-ray movies, as you mentioned, are going to be even better.


----------



## bandit7319

I noticed that it specified on the website that the glasses were for LED TVs, I've got a plasma. I know they manufacture the same glasses for any 3D format, but since this one's specifically saying LEd, anybody know if they'll work for Plasma?


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319* /forum/post/19501757
> 
> 
> I noticed that it specified on the website that the glasses were for LED TVs, I've got a plasma. I know they manufacture the same glasses for any 3D format, but since this one's specifically saying LEd, anybody know if they'll work for Plasma?



If you look a couple posts up you can see where others have said they used these glasses with Samsung Plasma models.


----------



## nickoakdl

Well I notice none of those packages are listed anymore, but you can buy the glasses individually for $60. Might buy one pair to test out. For those of you that bought the package with the 2 pairs and the 3D video clips, how was the 3D video that came with it?


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl* /forum/post/19504784
> 
> 
> Well I notice none of those packages are listed anymore, but you can buy the glasses individually for $60. Might buy one pair to test out. For those of you that bought the package with the 2 pairs and the 3D video clips, how was the 3D video that came with it?



Here's the pkg $129 - 2 glasses & 3D Video

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-3D-Glasses-Sam...item3a5fc18379


----------



## nickoakdl

Before you could get them for $100 at auction.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banduraj* /forum/post/19501122
> 
> 
> Last night I played around some more. I tried the previews in the 3D app that can be downloaded from Samsung. The quality of those previews were noticeable steps above the side-by-side clips and the top-bottom movie from U-Verse I was testing with. Though there was still noticeable crosstalk in scenes, it was not nearly as bad. I have a feeling the Blue-ray movies, as you mentioned, are going to be even better.



Also, some eye-strain is normal for the first few weeks. I had that problem, but now, I can watch a 2-hour movie without any eye-strain.


----------



## e3kehoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazvtech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No sync issues, yellowing then?
> 
> Thank you.



No problems.. I recommend them over the samsung ones.


----------



## Lazvtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e3kehoe* /forum/post/19508008
> 
> 
> No problems.. I recommend them over the samsung ones.



Thanks for the post, very glad to hear that. I am debating whether to get these or the XpanD X103. If we wait a little they will hopefully go down in price and the Xpand ones could be a little better. After all that company makes 3D glasses for theaters.


----------



## bigric

Just ordered these and will post review once they arrive.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigric* /forum/post/19514870
> 
> 
> Just ordered these and will post review once they arrive.



I did also, they just shipped, will report back on how they compare with the Samsung/Mits 3Ds & the Optomas.


----------



## jkim5453

I wonder if these glasses offset the 3-d mode red tint of Samsung DLPs. I am very happy with the Viewsonics I have, but I'm looking for some emitter-based extra glasses I can share with my friend who has a Samsung plasma as well as providing a better fit for kids (while getting rid of the red blacks on my TV, of course


----------



## Magowin

I picked up my TV and DVD player today but the glasses are on backorder and they don't know when they will be in so I ordered these today since they have such fast shipping. I'll chime in here when I get them how they are although I have nothing to base them off of. TV I got was the Samsung PN50C7000 series plasma and I'm absolutely blown away at the 2d picture. I even think it's better than my Panny 800u.


----------



## javygonx

I read somewher in this forum that XPandD X103 are not better than Samsung; its just equal than Samsungs. But these cheap ones seems to be the better ones!!...


----------



## Ettepet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javygonx* /forum/post/19520940
> 
> 
> I read somewher in this forum that XPandD X103 are not better than Samsung; its just equal than Samsungs. But these cheap ones seems to be the better ones!!...



Was that from someone who compared the two or someone who (mis)read this forum?


Sofar in this topic these ultra-clears seem similar to the samsung ones, but are more comfortable to wear and the larger frame blocks more light from your environment.


The xpand 103's -should- do a little better (brighter, less xtalk?) depending on the display type. DLP and plasma would be the obvious choices to use them with. The xpands are not as comfortable to wear and you can read more shortcomings in this subforum.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ettepet* /forum/post/19522037
> 
> 
> Was that from someone who compared the two or someone who (mis)read this forum?
> 
> 
> Sofar in this topic these ultra-clears seem similar to the samsung ones, but are more comfortable to wear and the larger frame blocks more light from your environment.
> 
> 
> The xpand 103's -should- do a little better (brighter, less xtalk?) depending on the display type. DLP and plasma would be the obvious choices to use them with. The xpands are not as comfortable to wear and you can read more shortcomings in this subforum.



Good analysis, but let's not forget about the DLP-link Optoma's. Similiar, in most respects as the other DLP-links & the lowest priced. I had two that worked good but sent them back for bulkiness & when I switched from my 2009 WD73C9 to a 2010 WD82738. Now I have two Samsung/Mits (which we like) & two of these Ultra-clears coming, we'll see (I hope







).


----------



## Ettepet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19522857
> 
> 
> Good analysis, but let's not forget about the DLP-link Optoma's. Similiar, in most respects as the other DLP-links & the lowest priced. I had two that worked good but sent them back for bulkiness & when I switched from my 2009 WD73C9 to a 2010 WD82738. Now I have two Samsung/Mits (which we like) & two of these Ultra-clears coming, we'll see (I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



I just ordered 3 pairs myself, seeing they're back in stock.










Anyone know what batteries are needed for these ultra-clears? 2032's?


----------



## Nanite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e3kehoe* /forum/post/19494271
> 
> 
> That's what I have .. Samsung plasma.. Pn50c7000





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazvtech* /forum/post/19498602
> 
> 
> I have the pn58c7000 for me the bluray 3D player has much better quality and very minimum crosstalk or ghosting.



I have Samsung plasma too. Can you guys run this crosstalk test against the original ones:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1291751


----------



## Lazvtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanite* /forum/post/19523202
> 
> 
> I have Samsung plasma too. Can you guys run this crosstalk test against the original ones:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1291751



3D TV model: Samsung PN58C7000 58" Plasma

3D glasses model: Samsung original battery powered.

Firmware: 1032 view from 8=10 feet.

Cell light 20, constract 95, brightness 55


Left eye open/right closed -> top half screen smaller visible number -> 1

Left eye open/right closed -> bottom half screen smaller visible number -> 5

Right eye open/left closed -> top half screen smaller visible number -> 5

Right eye open/left closed -> bottom half screen smaller visible number -> 1


If I change the constract from 95 to 85 and brightnes from 50 to 65 it goes to at least 1-10 10-1. cell light from 20 to 15 it goes to 1-18 18-1


----------



## old corps




Ettepet said:


> I just ordered 3 pairs myself, seeing they're back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what batteries are needed for these ultra-clears? 2032's?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know what batteries they use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ettepet* 
I just ordered 3 pairs myself, seeing they're back in stock.










Anyone know what batteries are needed for these ultra-clears? 2032's?[/QUOTE


I'd also like to know what batteries they use.










Ed
CR2032

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/noname6.html


----------



## Magowin

My glasses came today talk about super fast shipping. I won auction on Friday, paypal'd over the money and they came today. They shipped from California and I'm in NJ so if anyone needs glasses very fast order from these guys. Once my samsung kit comes in I'll reply with differences if any but I honestly would not hesitate to buy these again they work great.


----------



## old corps




Lee Stewart said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/19523763
> 
> 
> 
> CR2032
> 
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/noname6.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lee, appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


----------



## bigric

Got them today.


Don't even think twice about buying them.


They are fantastic and I noticed no difference between my $199 Samsungs and these.


Great buy.


About to order 2 more.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magowin* /forum/post/19529935
> 
> 
> My glasses came today talk about super fast shipping. I won auction on Friday, paypal'd over the money and they came today. They shipped from California and I'm in NJ so if anyone needs glasses very fast order from these guys. Once my samsung kit comes in I'll reply with differences if any but I honestly would not hesitate to buy these again they work great.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigric* /forum/post/19530869
> 
> 
> Got them today.
> 
> 
> Don't even think twice about buying them.
> 
> 
> They are fantastic and I noticed no difference between my $199 Samsungs and these.
> 
> 
> Great buy.
> 
> 
> About to order 2 more.



Got my (2) today also. Very well packaged & included the 3D Disc they recorded, doesn't require a 3D player?







They look great & feel great, soft rubber on the ear pieces instead of hard plastic digging in.


----------



## dajaga007

I know this might be a dumb question, but will these glasses work with the optoma hd66. It would be nice to have good glasses for cheap


----------



## Ettepet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dajaga007* /forum/post/19532647
> 
> 
> I know this might be a dumb question, but will these glasses work with the optoma hd66. It would be nice to have good glasses for cheap



I would ask them by email/phone. They offer several solutions, each for different gear.


----------



## Hyabusha

So those with the Samsung and Ultra-Clear 3D glasses. Are you using the Ultra glasses for comfort, or picture quality?


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

Does anyone know if these glasses fit over your prescription glasses


----------



## pwbaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dajaga007* /forum/post/19532647
> 
> 
> I know this might be a dumb question, but will these glasses work with the optoma hd66. It would be nice to have good glasses for cheap



See post #37, pm.


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

Would like to know if these ultimate3dheaven glasses are smaal enough for kids to wear,or are they to big.I have a 4 yr old


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGGGDADDY72* /forum/post/19537028
> 
> 
> Would like to know if these ultimate3dheaven glasses are smaal enough for kids to wear,or are they to big.I have a 4 yr old



I don't have kids, so I can't say for sure, but I think most kids would have a hard time keeping these things on.


----------



## wratran

I have the MITS 833...

will these glasses require extra emitters or adapter?


----------



## old corps

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wratran* 
I have the MITS 833...

will these glasses require extra emitters or adapter?
I believe you must have the Mits adapter unless you have a 3D Bluray player that can output checkerboard mode (Panasonic BDT100, 300 or 350). Hopefully another Mits owner will confirm.







I'm thinking of getting these glasses and don't think I need the emitter/adapter if I also get one of the Panasonic checkerboard capable players. I'm sure you'd need the adapter for content from cable or satellite. I've got a Mits 73736.


Ed


----------



## Joseph Clark

I think you're going to need an emitter with these glasses, no matter what you use them with. They're not DLP Link.


----------



## wratran

what a good inexpensive IR emitter that will work with these glasses...just to good of price to pass up


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wratran* /forum/post/19540807
> 
> 
> what a good inexpensive IR emitter that will work with these glasses...just to good of price to pass up



If these work with the Mits DLPs, then the standard Mits adapter should work. Mits owners should chime in here. I just ordered a couple of pairs for my Samsung plasma.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

Will the Mits emitter work with these glasses on a Sammy LED DLP Model A750?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/19540117
> 
> 
> I believe you must have the Mits adapter unless you have a 3D Bluray player that can output checkerboard mode (Panasonic BDT100, 300 or 350). Hopefully another Mits owner will confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting these glasses and don't think I need the emitter/adapter if I also get one of the Panasonic checkerboard capable players. I'm sure you'd need the adapter for content from cable or satellite. I've got a Mits 73736.
> 
> 
> Ed



To be more precise, the emitter and the adapter are two separate things.


The _adapter_ converts the various 3D formats to checkerboard for the TV to display the picture.


All Mits 3D Ready DLPs require the adapter, except the 2010 models ending in 738 or 838, which do the conversion to checkerboard internally after a firmware update. The only exception would be using certain 3D Bluray players that can output the checkerboard format directly as your source.


The _emitter_ is a device to send IR signals to the glasses to sync the left and right eye views.


Glasses are built to match the ouput codes of the emitter and vice versa, so any glasses you buy need to have the proper emitter. That being said, the Samsung and Mits glasses were recently found to be compatible, as they use the same codes. The 3D Heaven glasses in question were also designed to be used with the Mits or Samsung emitters. (the new Samsung 3DTVs have the emitter built in).


You can buy any other brand of glasses, as long as you get the appropriate (matching) emitter, which has a VESA connector to plug into the Mits TV.


Another type of active 3D glasses is called DLP-Link. These glasses do not require an emitter, as they use a special "white flash" signal that is emitted by the DLP chip as part of the picture itself. They will work with 3D Ready Mits TVs, but as stated above, most TVs will still require the adapter.


You can purchase the Starter Pack 3DC-1000 or the Adapter Pack 3DA-1. Both come with the adapter itself, a remote, and an HDMI cable.


The Starter Pack adds an emitter, and two pairs of matching glasses, plus a 3D sample disc.


If you buy the Adapter Pack, you will also need to purchase DLP-Link glasses which require no emitter, OR glasses with a matching emitter.


Since the Starter Pack 3DC-1000 comes with the emitter and two pairs of glasses, these 3D Heaven glasses are designed to be added to that setup.


To use them without the Starter Pack emitter, you will need to purchase the Mits emitter separately from Mits parts (800) 553-7278. Order Part #SSG-2100ME/ZA.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19541058
> 
> 
> Will the Mits emitter work with these glasses on a Sammy LED DLP Model A750?



The Mits _emitter_ will work with the glasses, but are you really referring to the _adapter_?


http://www.tru3d.com/3D_Displays/Samsung_DLP.php


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19542048
> 
> 
> To be more precise, the emitter and the adapter are two separate things.
> 
> 
> The _adapter_ converts the various 3D formats to checkerboard for the TV to display the picture.
> 
> 
> All Mits 3D Ready DLPs require the adapter, except the 2010 models ending in 738 or 838, which do the conversion to checkerboard internally after a firmware update. The only exception would be using certain 3D Bluray players that can output the checkerboard format directly as your source.
> 
> 
> The _emitter_ is a device to send IR signals to the glasses to sync the left and right eye views.
> 
> 
> Glasses are built to match the ouput codes of the emitter and vice versa, so any glasses you buy need to have the proper emitter. That being said, the Samsung and Mits glasses were recently found to be compatible, as they use the same codes. The 3D Heaven glasses in question were also designed to be used with the Mits or Samsung emitters. (the new Samsung 3DTVs have the emitter built in).
> 
> 
> You can buy any other brand of glasses, as long as you get the appropriate (matching) emitter, which has a VESA connector to plug into the Mits TV.
> 
> 
> Another type of active 3D glasses is called DLP-Link. These glasses do not require an emitter, as they use a special "white flash" signal that is emitted by the DLP chip as part of the picture itself. They will work with 3D Ready Mits TVs, but as stated above, most TVs will still require the adapter.
> 
> 
> You can purchase the Starter Pack 3DC-1000 or the Adapter Pack 3DA-1. Both come with the adapter itself, a remote, and an HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> The Starter Pack adds an emitter, and two pairs of matching glasses, plus a 3D sample disc.
> 
> 
> If you buy the Adapter Pack, you will also need to purchase DLP-Link glasses which require no emitter, OR glasses with a matching emitter.
> 
> 
> Since the Starter Pack 3DC-1000 comes with the emitter and two pairs of glasses, these 3D Heaven glasses are designed to be added to that setup.
> 
> 
> To use them without the Starter Pack emitter, you will need to purchase the Mits emitter separately from Mits parts (800) 553-7278. Order Part #SSG-2100ME/ZA.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Auger-

Thanks so much for taking the time. Appreciate it! Got confused re. using DLP glasses with a checkerboard output. Now to see what Mits wants for the emitter alone.










Ed


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/19547760
> 
> 
> Auger-
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time. Appreciate it! Got confused re. using DLP glasses with a checkerboard output. Now to see what Mits wants for the emitter alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



You're welcome.


----------



## Magowin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magowin* /forum/post/19529935
> 
> 
> My glasses came today talk about super fast shipping. I won auction on Friday, paypal'd over the money and they came today. They shipped from California and I'm in NJ so if anyone needs glasses very fast order from these guys. Once my samsung kit comes in I'll reply with differences if any but I honestly would not hesitate to buy these again they work great.



My backordered Samsung glasses came today I lucked out and they gave me the Shrek pack ones. As for picture quality I see no difference between the two. The ebay ones are alot more comfortable and they have a full frame design so you don't see the open area if you look down. I will prob only use the Samsung ones when the battery's die in the Ebay ones until I get out to the store to get replacement battery's.


----------



## JoelFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magowin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My backordered Samsung glasses came today I lucked out and they gave me the Shrek pack ones. As for picture quality I see no difference between the two. The ebay ones are alot more comfortable and they have a full frame design so you don't see the open area if you look down. I will prob only use the Samsung ones when the battery's die in the Ebay ones until I get out to the store to get replacement battery's.



Thanks for the feedback, I'm definately picking up a pair of ultra clears. I'm just hoping that they last just as long as a pair of samsungs


----------



## Justin-Dawson

How are these pertaining to reflections on the lenses? With the samsung ones, I get reflections in the upper corners when watching anything...


I'm happy about the full frame design... pretty surprised that companies coming out with glasses didn't immediately notice these issues during testing.


----------



## acegamer

ordered 3 pair of these. I'm glad that a more reasonably priced alternative is available.


----------



## briankstan

So from reading through the thread It seem that these are more comfortable than the Mits/Samsung glasses. I've always thought they were pretty good, but if these are more comfortable and at a lot better price you can't really go wrong.


these will be my next purchase for 3d Glasses.


----------



## rekabffej

I am also curious about how much glare these have. I have the ELSA style glasses, and they are horrible with glare.


----------



## obijuan

I ordered a pair last week. They are better than the Samsung 2100AB's that came in my 3D kit. They are more comfortable, and do not lose sync with the TV every few minutes like the Samsungs do. The only advantage the Samsungs have is they are easier to wear with perscription glasses. The 3d ultra ones don't fit as well if wearing glasses. The fact that they are half the price of the Samsungs seals the deal. I will be ordering more.


----------



## prime311

I ordered a pair of these now. I havent received my convertor from Mits yet, but once I have the convertor and these glasses I'll let you know how they compare on my WD-60C10.


----------



## Joseph Clark

I received my two pairs of Ultra Clears yesterday. Initial impressions:


They seem noticeably brighter than the Samsungs (block less light).


They seem to ghost more, maybe as a result of the brightness.


They block light more evenly than the Samsung glasses. I can move my head around with the Samsung glasses on and see ghosting shift fluidly. Not with the Ultra Clears.


Contrast and color saturation seem better on the Samsungs, but I'm going to have to adjust settings to see if it's more a function of the extra brightness.


The Ultra Clears are MUCH better in terms of sync issues. The Samsung glasses I have were better initially, but lately the sync issues are very bad. I'm going to talk to the Magnolia Store about getting replacements. The problem has become severe. It's possible my Samsung plasma is partially at fault (having several issues with it - being repaired next week).


Comfort and weight: the Samsungs are a bit lighter, but overall there's not a huge difference. I was able to wear the Ultra Clears for all of A Christmas Carol and Monsters vs Aliens with no fatigue.


More later on the contrast issue. That bothered me yesterday, and I'm going to see if I can reduce the Cell Light control to bring my TV more in line with the Samsung glasses' contrast and color. As it stands, without adjusting the picture settings in 3D mode, the Ultra Clears seem to have less contrast, and thus less depth.


----------



## Orakulo

I'm trying to find on e-bay or somewhere else, does anyone have a link????


----------



## Ettepet

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Orakulo* 
I'm trying to find on e-bay or somewhere else, does anyone have a link????
Opening post?


----------



## acegamer

Got my glasses yesterday. I looked at a little bit of Christmas Carol to try them out in comparison to my Samsung glasses. I am happy to say that I did not see any difference in quality. Both glasses performed at the same level for me. They were very comfortable although I also find the original Samsung glasses to be perfectly comfortable. For less than half the cost of the Samsung glasses these are a great deal!


----------



## Elvis Is Alive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19542087
> 
> 
> The Mits _emitter_ will work with the glasses, but are you really referring to the _adapter_?
> 
> 
> http://www.tru3d.com/3D_Displays/Samsung_DLP.php



No. I am well aware of the fact I need an adapter, was just curious about these particular glasses and the emitter.


Can the emitter be purchased separately or is it only bundled with glasses?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19582869
> 
> 
> No. I am well aware of the fact I need an adapter, was just curious about these particular glasses and the emitter.
> 
> 
> Can the emitter be purchased separately or is it only bundled with glasses?



It supposedly can be purchased separately, but different people get different answers when they call Mits. Tru3D also carries one, though it's way overpriced. http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_p...20IR%20Emitter


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

Ugh, thanks for the info. Still haven't decided what route to go regarding glasses.


DLP link is simpliest solution but I thought IR glasses would provide better synch. I sit 12 ft away from 67" screen.


I don't understand why a company would sell IR glasses without selling a compatible emitter. Seems like it would limit their customer base.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19583029
> 
> 
> Ugh, thanks for the info. Still haven't decided what route to go regarding glasses.
> 
> 
> DLP link is simpliest solution but I thought IR glasses would provide better synch. I sit 12 ft away from 67" screen.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why a company would sell IR glasses without selling a compatible emitter. Seems like it would limit their customer base.



This may be a solution: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post19583125


----------



## old corps

I ordered 2 pair of the Ultra Clears Thursday night. Got an email from 'em yesterday (Fri.) that they were shipped. I'll report back when I get 'em.


Ed


----------



## MajesticNJ

Ordered 2 pairs tonight. Will report on them when they arrive.


I have a Mitsubishi 73735 with the 3DC1000 kit.


----------



## Ettepet

Ordered 3 of them on the 21st of november, got a shipping notice the same day but they haven't arrived yet. Used the most expensive option (EMI, $49) to hopefully get them here before my birthday party on the 28th. No such luck however. They went into local custums the morning of the 30th where according to USPS they still are.


Have sent them an mail last friday, will report back progress.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajesticNJ* /forum/post/19595812
> 
> 
> Ordered 2 pairs tonight. Will report on them when they arrive.
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsubishi 73735 with the 3DC1000 kit.



Mits 73736 and 3DC1000 here.


Ed


----------



## mbuchana

I now have 2 pairs of UltraClears, 1 pair of XPAND x103, and 2 pairs of the Samsung battery type.


My favorite is the XPANDs, which are slightly brighter and a little warmer in color. I can't see any difference between the UltraClears and the Samsungs, but the Samsung glasses do fit much better over prescription glasses than the UltraClears. The Ultraclears seem to ride low over prescription glasses, and if your TV is somewhat high, you may find yourself tipping your head back a bit more than you otherwise would.


I am using tape over the sensors of the Samsung glasses to fix sync issues with my PN50C680 plasma. (There is another thread about that.) I have noticed the UltraClears (not taped yet) losing sync occasionally also, but not as bad as the Samsungs before their sensors were taped over. So, I'll try some tape on the UltraClear sensors also, which I expect will solve the problem.


I have rarely had sync issues with the x103s. I've had zero sync issues with the Samsungs after using the black tape modification.


----------



## flegg

@mbuchana


Have not had any sync issues with my glasses, but crosstalk bugs me on several movies.


Any difference in crosstalk between the 3 types of glasses?


----------



## mbuchana

I could not detect any difference in crosstalk between the 3 types.


----------



## walford

In compaing the 3 models of glases it is important to compare them when watching high motion content(to test their response time) and separatly when waching scenes with very bright high contrast content(to test their ability to be 100% opaque) when in closed eye mode.


----------



## Joseph Clark

I'll soon have all 3 types. I have a JVC RS40 3D projector and X103 glasses on order from AVS. I currently have the Samsung and Ultra Clear glasses, with a Samsung plasma. I think the Ultra Clears ghost a little more and have somewhat less contrast than the Samsungs, but they have very few sync issues. I'm really anxious to see what differences I find with the 103s.


----------



## mbuchana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19599396
> 
> 
> In compaing the 3 models of glases it is important to compare them when watching high motion content(to test their response time) and separatly when waching scenes with very bright high contrast content(to test their ability to be 100% opaque) when in closed eye mode.



I don't high motion content matters. The display is toggling images between left eye and right eye at 120 Hz (60 Hz per eye). So, you can use a fixed image to evaluate crosstalk--the response time requirement is the same. Contrast matters a lot, of course.


----------



## walford

High motion does matter since the response time of the glases does matter. Users have stated that the Xpand 103 glases with their advertised very fast response time have less ghosting/crosstalk then the Mits IR glases or Samsmung glases.

I agree a fixed image is fine for evaluating the crosstalk caused by contrast issues.


----------



## old corps

Haven't had a chance to try 'em yet but wow, can't complain about the shipping time for the Ulta-Clears. Ordered them Thursday night, they advised me they shipped Friday and they were in my mailbox today (Monday). This is from California to mid-Michigan. I'll try them tomorrow and see how they compare to the Mits glasses.


Ed


----------



## mbuchana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19603393
> 
> 
> High motion does matter since the response time of the glases does matter. Users have stated that the Xpand 103 glases with their advertised very fast response time have less ghosting/crosstalk then the Mits IR glases or Samsmung glases.
> 
> I agree a fixed image is fine for evaluating the crosstalk caused by contrast issues.



I'm still not convinced that motion matters. Crosstalk is caused by the left image bleeding through to the right, and vice-versa. These toggle at 120 Hz rate (60 Hz per eye). It doesn't matter if the image is moving, the images still have to switch that rate. High contrast and high parallax/image separation between the left and right eye views makes crosstalk much more observable. You will see crosstalk if the glasses are too slow to turn off/on to match the frame toggle rate, but response time is only one of the possible causes of crosstalk.


Also: I agree on the response about fast shipping of the Ultra-Clears. I ordered them late on a Wednesday and got them on Saturday via USPS.


----------



## walford

I am only saying that the actual response time of the LCD glasss *is one of the factors* of that can contibute to cross talk and is independent of the response time of the TV's LCD display and is independent of the contrast problems caused by some brands of glases and is independent of the TVs cicuits to insure that a new sync signal correctly corresponds to the change of the image on the screen.


----------



## sgcrichi

concept is intresting,I have some more information.Our Ultra-Clear HD 3-D Glasses equal and exceed the quality and comfort of all major brands. You don't have to pay hundreds of dollars for extra Mitsubishi or Samsung 3D glasses! Our glasses are compatible with all Samsung and Mitsubishi 3D home theater systems.


----------



## Ettepet

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ettepet* 
Ordered 3 of them on the 21st of november, got a shipping notice the same day but they haven't arrived yet. Used the most expensive option (EMI, $49) to hopefully get them here before my birthday party on the 28th. No such luck however. They went into local custums the morning of the 30th where according to USPS they still are.


Have sent them an mail last friday, will report back progress.
The glasses arrived today, together with a hefty fee of $58 (duties, etc.). Total cost for 3 pair: around $263. This makes them a lot more expensive than the regular Samsung glasses here (starterkit was about $140, including 2 pair and a free 3D movie).


I will send "Ultimate 3D Heaven" an email with some suggestions to help with future international customers.


----------



## old corps

Well, I used the UCs today and other than a problem I also experienced with the Mits glasses they work fine. I think they might give just a tiny bit darker view but I'm very satisfied with them. I mentioned the "problem" in another thread and I'm sure it's not the glasses. For whatever reason I have to partially obsure the sensors on the glasses (both brands) with tape, otherwise they lose synch continuously. Have no idea why but since I found a solution it's not a big deal.







2008 Mits 73736 with their starter kit. Maybe 'cause DLP link is always on?


Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ettepet* /forum/post/19607092
> 
> 
> The glasses arrived today, together with a hefty fee of $58 (duties, etc.). Total cost for 3 pair: around $263. This makes them a lot more expensive than the regular Samsung glasses here (starterkit was about $140, including 2 pair and a free 3D movie).
> 
> 
> I will send "Ultimate 3D Heaven" an email with some suggestions to help with future international customers.



OUCH!










Ed


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ettepet* /forum/post/19607092
> 
> 
> The glasses arrived today, together with a hefty fee of $58 (duties, etc.). Total cost for 3 pair: around $263. This makes them a lot more expensive than the regular Samsung glasses here (starterkit was about $140, including 2 pair and a free 3D movie).
> 
> 
> I will send "Ultimate 3D Heaven" an email with some suggestions to help with future international customers.



What's your complaint? The duties are nothing new. Is this your first time ordering outside of your country?


----------



## Ettepet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl* /forum/post/19611240
> 
> 
> What's your complaint? The duties are nothing new. Is this your first time ordering outside of your country?



Nope. Quite the opposite in fact.


For the amount I paid for shipping they could have used a courier, who would have pre-charged duties and gotten me the small, light weight package in just a few days. Leaving that they could have either pre-charged duties themselves, or better (and more common) have put only the barest item costs on the cover to cover their own replacement costs in the unlikely case the items would have to be reshipped (damage/loss). In the latter case the amount could easily be as low not to induce charges, which is a service many smaller companies do for their international customers. In all cases (pre-charging, bare costs) it would save a full extra week in shipping and an extra (included) fee of $23.


I sent them an email about it, to help with future international customers/sales. I mentioned what happened in my case in this topic just like the other people did about their shipping experience with this firm.


----------



## Jeff J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e3kehoe* /forum/post/19492263
> 
> 
> I was expecting about the same size as the nvidea vision glasses. No biggie though.



Do you have the Nvidia 3D vision system? Any chance these glasses work with the Nvidia emitter connected to a PC?


----------



## e3kehoe

I don't know. My nvidea glasses won't work on the tv that I have my computer hooked up to.


----------



## Joseph Clark

Most shutter glasses work on their own IR frequency and are not interchangeable. An exception is the Samsung/Mitsubishi/Ultra-clears, which are.


----------



## perfectdark

I saw they have Ultra-Clear DLP LINK Wireless 3D Glasses
http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html 

so I assume these will work with my Optoma HD66 and 3D-XL Adapter without any emitter correct? Has anyone tried these DLP Link glasses? any good?

thanks for your time


----------



## johnson636

Can DLP-Link glasses be used in conjunction with Mits starter pack.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19627921
> 
> 
> I saw they have Ultra-Clear DLP LINK Wireless 3D Glasses
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html
> 
> so I assume these will work with my Optoma HD66 and 3D-XL Adapter without any emitter correct? Has anyone tried these DLP Link glasses? any good?
> 
> thanks for your time



They won't ship out until the 21st. That said, they should be similar in quality to the IR style discussed here.


----------



## psychobrew

How comfortable are these? I find wearing the Samsung glasses are painful (both on the bridge of my nose and the sides of my head) and they give me a headache. The glasses seem like they should be priced at $5 or $10 dollars.


Are these more comfortable than the Xpands?


----------



## recklesstim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnson636* /forum/post/19631261
> 
> 
> Can DLP-Link glasses be used in conjunction with Mits starter pack.



I'm also looking for an answer to this post. I want to get these glasses but don't know if I should just wait until the 22nd to get the DLP Link version


----------



## perfectdark

Does anyone have any reviews on these glasses? I am looking towards the DLP Link but they look physically identical

Are they comfortable, small etc..? I am thinking of these for a 4-7 year old ... would these kit a kid better than the optoma DLP Links?


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19583029
> 
> 
> Ugh, thanks for the info. Still haven't decided what route to go regarding glasses.
> 
> 
> DLP link is simpliest solution but I thought IR glasses would provide better synch. I sit 12 ft away from 67" screen.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why a company would sell IR glasses without selling a compatible emitter. Seems like it would limit their customer base.



I'min the same boat as you, not sure what toget. I will be using DLP projector with 3D-XL adapter. sitting about 10ft away from 120" screen. I was set on DLP Link until i read of the reverse sync, keep having to reverse it. And i like the fact IR glasses have kids sizes

any there any good online sites (not ebay) that have glasses with emitter? ebay has an emitter and 4 glasses for $200 seems to good to be true or they are crap. Are these UltraClears good? any one have a good review? do they sell emitters as well


----------



## Bill Lehecka

I initally bought the XPand X102s, but I didn't realize I couldn't use those glasses in conjunction with the Starter Kit Glasses, so I just RMAed the XPands and bought these. I made the order at 4:30 today, I got confirmation of shipment at 4:35. Ridiculously fast. Turns out these glasses are cheaper than the XPands, so I'm happy.


Where are these glasses coming from in the country? Just guestimating when they'll be here.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklesstim* /forum/post/19632268
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for an answer to this post. I want to get these glasses but don't know if I should just wait until the 22nd to get the DLP Link version



OK, from my research (And it's hard to get a clear answer on this) Yes, you can use DLP-Link glasses with the Starter Kit... HOWEVER... The switch has to be reversed.. And since they're DLP-Link and not IR Emitter, they don't need an IR Emitter if your TV is DLP-Linked. So technically, you don't need the Starter Kit with the Glasses. You just need the 3D Converter.


Now, if you want to use the Starter kit with the IR Emitter and the Glasses AND DLP-Link Glasses, you need glasses that can switch from R-L to L-R So they're ALL in sync (The IR Glasses are Standard by default, DLP-Link Glasses are reversed) or you can wear one of your glasses upside down. This solution just seems silly to me.


Does this make sense? In the end, you're better served using ALL IR Emitter Glasses or ALL DLP-Link glasses. Mixing them up might be asking for trouble.


----------



## johnson636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19642551
> 
> 
> OK, from my research (And it's hard to get a clear answer on this) Yes, you can use DLP-Link glasses with the Starter Kit... HOWEVER... The switch has to be reversed.. And since they're DLP-Link and not IR Emitter, they don't need an IR Emitter if your TV is DLP-Linked. So technically, you don't need the Starter Kit with the Glasses. You just need the 3D Converter.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want to use the Starter kit with the IR Emitter and the Glasses AND DLP-Link Glasses, you need glasses that can switch from R-L to L-R So they're ALL in sync (The IR Glasses are Standard by default, DLP-Link Glasses are reversed) or you can wear one of your glasses upside down. This solution just seems silly to me.
> 
> 
> Does this make sense? In the end, you're better served using ALL IR Emitter Glasses or ALL DLP-Link glasses. Mixing them up might be asking for trouble.



Thanks for the answer. I too wasn't getting a clear answer to this question until now. I'll just get two extra pair of IR glasses so that I don't causes any unwanted problems.


----------



## walford

AFAIK only the Viewsonic DLP-Glasses have the option to switch the lens sync.

I have seen references to a resonalbly priced unit that will swith the lens sync for IR emitters but regetfully I didn't save the link and can not locate it.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19642950
> 
> 
> AFAIK only the Viewsonic DLP-Glasses have the option to switch the lens sync.
> 
> I have seen references to a resonalbly priced unit that will swith the lens sync for IR emitters but regetfully I didn't save the link and can not locate it.



I found it. http://www.3dflightsim.com/product/product_01.htm


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19642531
> 
> 
> I initally bought the XPand X102s, but I didn't realize I couldn't use those glasses in conjunction with the Starter Kit Glasses, so I just RMAed the XPands and bought these. I made the order at 4:30 today, I got confirmation of shipment at 4:35. Ridiculously fast. Turns out these glasses are cheaper than the XPands, so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> Where are these glasses coming from in the country? Just guestimating when they'll be here.



They're in California. Got to me in mid-Michigan in TWO business days! Very pleased with 'em.










Ed


----------



## DarkDragon

I have a mitsubishi 60638, and am running content off a PS3, so if I get the Ultra-clear DLP Link glasses, would I still need an adapter or emitter?


----------



## walford

You will still need an adapter.


----------



## old corps

Both actually, unless the PS3 can output checkerboard format which I'm quite sure it can't. The adapter converts the signal to checkerboard and the emitter is for IR glasses--like the Ultraclears, Mits and Samsungs.


Ed


WHOOPS!!! SORRY, I missed D L P glasses. Yep, just the adapter. Sorry!


Ed


----------



## Bill Lehecka

I ordered these glasses at 4:30PM EST Monday. I received them today at 12:45PM (California to NY). Ridiculously fast shipping. I tried them on, they they fit comfortably over my prescription glasses.


If they work well, I plan on buying two more pairs, so I have 6 in total. Then I can have a lame 3D party!


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19652397
> 
> 
> I ordered these glasses at 4:30PM EST Monday. I received them today at 12:45PM (California to NY). Ridiculously fast shipping. I tried them on, they they fit comfortably over my prescription glasses.
> 
> 
> If they work well, I plan on buying two more pairs, so I have 6 in total. Then I can have a lame 3D party!



Nothing lame about a 3D party. Just another chance to spread some 3D joy for the holidays.










If we want 3D to succeed, the best way is to show people what it looks like. Many doubters become believers with one good demo.


----------



## Jbroad572

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* 
I ordered these glasses at 4:30PM EST Monday. I received them today at 12:45PM (California to NY). Ridiculously fast shipping. I tried them on, they they fit comfortably over my prescription glasses.


If they work well, I plan on buying two more pairs, so I have 6 in total. Then I can have a lame 3D party!








The DLP Link version?


----------



## Bill Lehecka

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jbroad572* 
The DLP Link version?
Nope, the IR Emitter ones. Returned the XPand DLP-Link glasses because of the reverse lens issue that would've happened with my other glasses.


----------



## tucsondave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychobrew* /forum/post/19631610
> 
> 
> How comfortable are these? I find wearing the Samsung glasses are painful (both on the bridge of my nose and the sides of my head) and they give me a headache. The glasses seem like they should be priced at $5 or $10 dollars.
> 
> 
> Are these more comfortable than the Xpands?



1. Comfort

Yes IMHO more comfortable than the Xpand 103's. Even though they do not have interchangeable nosepieces (they are hard plastic) they are more comfortable. Add a couple eyeglass nose piece cushions from the drugstore and it's even better.

I had ordered a pair of battery powered SA2 glasses from 3dtv. He was out of stock so sent rechargeable SA1 which have 3 different nosepieces and weigh 52 gms. The Ultraclears weigh 47 gms. The io glasses are just painful to wear.


2. Color

The Xpands had a distinct yellow tint which was enough to destroy blues in the image. The 3dtv and UC are more neutral with a slight green tint but not enough to alter the image. The io are green tinted but pass more light.


3. Reflections

Conditions: all room lights off viewing from 2x screen width in dark.

The io glasses have reflections from around the entire lens area.

The Xpands had nasty reflections off the inside of the temple areas.

The 3dtv glasses have reflections off the lower frame where the lens is joined to the frame.

The UC's have a slight reflection from the nosepiece area.


I am using a Universal 3D emitter from 3DTV on my 2007 Samsung 120Hz DLP RP 61" TV with new lamp. I have returned the Xpand glasses.

The 3DTV glasses have a polarity switch.

The UC glasses are slightly wider and have a larger lens opening.


td


----------



## Bill Lehecka

So I tested the glasses out. There's definitely a greenish tint. With the set I got with the 3D adapter kit, no greenish hue. The sky looks properly blue. I wonder if this is something that can fix itself after lots of usage, or is it compounded by my Christmas tree lights. The 3D adapter glasses didn't have any problems.


I guess you get what you paid for. I wonder if there's a way to fix the greenish tint?


----------



## Ettepet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19655555
> 
> 
> So I tested the glasses out. There's definitely a greenish tint. With the set I got with the 3D adapter kit, no greenish hue. The sky looks properly blue. I wonder if this is something that can fix itself after lots of usage, or is it compounded by my Christmas tree lights. The 3D adapter glasses didn't have any problems.
> 
> 
> I guess you get what you paid for. I wonder if there's a way to fix the greenish tint?



I found the hue of the 3D Heaven Ultra-Glasses vastly superior to the yellowish Samsung "2001" glasses. Apart from the slightly annoying occasional red blinking light inside the glasses I greatly prefer using the Ultra-glasses on my Samsung LCD.


I compared both extensively and found no decrease in contrast or other anomalies others have claimed. I tested with movies (Open Season and Bolt mainly) and with the crosstalk test patterns (24Hz versions mainly) posted elsewhere on this subforum.


----------



## wnielsenbb

So I was thinking of getting a bunch of extra nVidia 3D glasses for my Acer 5360 projector when I saw this. It sounds like I can buy a bunch of the DLP link versions to watch movies, and use the nVidia ones only for games. I assume PowerDVD can output 3D Bluray to the projector for DLP Link. Has anyone tried that? It would be nice to know if they will have a nVidia 3D vision compatible version sometime.


----------



## Vipernewmanhaas

Mits owner here 73738.


Using for two weeks now and the UC's are just as good as the mit's that came in the starter kit...also shows the incredible mark-up these companies are charging us.


2 pair for $119 you cant go wrong!


----------



## disolitude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19659458
> 
> 
> So I was thinking of getting a bunch of extra nVidia 3D glasses for my Acer 5360 projector when I saw this. It sounds like I can buy a bunch of the DLP link versions to watch movies, and use the nVidia ones only for games. I assume PowerDVD can output 3D Bluray to the projector for DLP Link. Has anyone tried that? It would be nice to know if they will have a nVidia 3D vision compatible version sometime.



Just a thought, but wouldn't you be able to use them with 3D vision as they are?


If you have the 3D IR base and drivers installed and 3D enabled, and you switch the projector to DLP link mode, wouldn't the glasses sync with the 3D vision?


Im pretty sure these work with DLP tvs and 3D vision, why wouldn't the projectors work?


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, I sure can't get an anwser on that so I guess I will find out the hard way. I ordered one pair. Hopefully they really do ship on the 21'st. I will report my results ASAP. It seems it would be just as easy for them to make a set of IR ones that supported nVidia's emitter.


----------



## scorcho

i'd like to get a pair of these but not sure how they'd fit with my glasses...


----------



## wnielsenbb

They are cheap enough, just get some and see. You can always just keep them around for guests.


----------



## poppabk

They fit fine over my glasses. They are reflective on the inside so I see a slight ghost image of the screen reflected off my glasses into the back of the ultraclear glasses.


----------



## johnson636

I recieved my glasses today







Now if only my starter pack would ever arrive, I could test them


----------



## HTFAN007

Johnson - Did you receive the DLP link glasses or the IR glasses?


----------



## perfectdark

i'm curious about these glasses too (DLP Link) can anyone compare them to the Optoma's? And maybe even upload a side by side picture comparsion from these and the XPanD's and Optoma's so we can see the size difference as well as read the visual picture quality differences

I am looking at 3 Optoma's for over $300 or 3 UltraClears for $200 but the old saying is "you get what you pay for" is that the case here?


----------



## wnielsenbb

Have you seen Monster cables hdmi cables? 100 bucks for a 6' cable I can get on amazon for a buck. They do the exact same thing. No, you don't always get what you pay for.

Warren.


----------



## recklesstim

I just got an email from the distributor and they said they are expecting the DLP Link glasses to arrive tomorrow or Wednesday morning and they will ship out the same day.


I sent them an email to find out about their I/R transmitter to see if it was compatible with the Mitz 3DA-1 adapter... He didn't answer that question, he just suggested another version of glasses for my Samsung HL61A750 Grrr, I'll have to try to ask a different way.


----------



## Joseph Clark

I got an e-mail today that said my DLP Link glasses shipped today.


----------



## johnson636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/19680613
> 
> 
> Johnson - Did you receive the DLP link glasses or the IR glasses?



I got the IR emmitter glasses. Other than physical appearance, I can't comment on them, as I have not recieved my kit yet. I wonder why it takes mits so long to ship the kits out


----------



## Bertil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/19681771
> 
> 
> I got an e-mail today that said my DLP Link glasses shipped today.



Sweet!


I just put in an order for two.


----------



## perfectdark

Can anyone compare these to the Optoma's?

I really need 3 more glases to go with the 1 Optoma's that come with the 3D-XL, but don't want to suffer in picture quality/3D effet or ghosting... Any comparisons done


----------



## johnson636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19684549
> 
> 
> Can anyone compare these to the Optoma's?
> 
> I really need 3 more glases to go with the 1 Optoma's that come with the 3D-XL, but don't want to suffer in picture quality/3D effet or ghosting... Any comparisons done



there are comments about the glasses' pq, comfortability and so on, all through this thread. I take it they're good glasses..............period. Some say they're better than other well known brands; thats subject to opinion, but thats what you're gonna get, an opinion. I've read that ghosting (whatever that is) is not a problem with these glasses. Bases on comments alone, I bought two pair before ever getting my kit


----------



## perfectdark

cheers. i did see comparsions to samsungs and XpanD . but was more interested in comparsions to optoma's


----------



## johnson636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19684913
> 
> 
> cheers. i did see comparsions to samsungs and XpanD . but was more interested in comparsions to optoma's



I said there are comments about the glasses all through the threads. Just take what you read about the glasses and compare it to the experience you have with your current glasses.


----------



## Jadocs

Important to note that all comparisons so far are with IR version. DLP was just released and I don't believe anyone has had an opportunity to compare yet. Based on track record so far, I expect favorable reviews to follow.


----------



## wnielsenbb

My DLP link set shipped tuesday. I hope to have them for Christmas when my awesome wife gives me my Acer 5360 Projector. I will only be able to compare them to the nVidia 3D vision glasses of course, since I don't intend to buy every possible set of DLP link glasses









Warren.


----------



## Ettepet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19684913
> 
> 
> cheers. i did see comparsions to samsungs and XpanD . but was more interested in comparsions to optoma's



Always keep in mind if comparisons are done with the same display type (plasma, LED, LCD), and preferably the same display. Results (crosstalk, brightness) for one display type won't mean you get the same on another type.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ettepet* /forum/post/19689577
> 
> 
> Always keep in mind if comparisons are done with the same display type (plasma, LED, LCD), and preferably the same display. Results (crosstalk, brightness) for one display type won't mean you get the same on another type.



true that


Anyway i ordered 2 of these glasses and an extra pair of Optoma's (since the 3D-XL comes with 1 pair of Optoma's) I figure 2 Optoma's for the adults and 2 Ultraclears for the kids, or vice versa


----------



## StreetPreacher

Looking forward to hearing your comparison perfectdark. I just ordered 3 pairs of the viewsonics, but might return them for some of the ultraclear dlp links and save a few bucks.


I'm just concerned that I'll miss the invert eye button, as I seemed to need to use it a few times last night whil watching various videos through sterescopic player. I never had to invert during the movie, but sometimes when I opened a new file the eyes would be reversed compared to the last file.


----------



## HTFAN007

Getting ready to get together an order for 2 pair of these DLP link glasses. *Come on guys give us some reviews on how the DLP glasses work.* Compare to whatever you currently have - Xpand, Optoma, Viewsonic, BrandX, etc.


----------



## The big picture

So the DLP LINK form of these glasses do not have a R/L switch bitton ?

Is that because DLP LINK glasses never fall out of sync so they do not need to be switched L/R like the LCD IR emitter driven glasses do ?


----------



## erg0010

Tried two Viewsonic DLP Link glasses from Amazon, they work great. Decided to order four of these Clear glasses this morning, had a shipment confirmation with tracking number 14 minutes later!


I suppose I won't be able to use the Viewsonics and Clears at the same time, that would be my luck







.


Gene


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The big picture* /forum/post/19699233
> 
> 
> So the DLP LINK form of these glasses do not have a R/L switch bitton ?
> 
> Is that because DLP LINK glasses never fall out of sync so they do not need to be switched L/R like the LCD IR emitter driven glasses do ?



Man, would somebody clear this up for me. I am about ready to get a Panny checkerboard BR drive and a few of these glasses if they will work with my Sammy 61750 DLP. You guys that have ordered these can you help? I can be the first reviewer but do not see how I need to since folks have ordered these.


----------



## walford

AFAIK here is no technical reason that you can not use different manufactures of DLP-Link glases at the same time. Only the Viewsonics have a switch in them to revers the lens sync when it needs to be done.


----------



## disolitude

Like everyone else, I am waiting for some comparisons and reviews. I have used 3D vision glasses and Viewsonic 3D ones which are awesome. If anyone says that these are 90% as good as viewsonic ones, Im sold.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erg0010* /forum/post/19701946
> 
> 
> Tried two Viewsonic DLP Link glasses from Amazon, they work great. Decided to order four of these Clear glasses this morning, had a shipment confirmation with tracking number 14 minutes later!
> 
> 
> I suppose I won't be able to use the Viewsonics and Clears at the same time, that would be my luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Gene



Yes you can use your viewsonic glasses and the ultraclears at the same time. If the image is inverted just change it in your projector settings (not on the viewsonic glasses)


----------



## PensFan66

OK, I just registered to give alittle review of the Clear DLP Link glasses. I just watched about 20 minutes of Christmas Carol on my PS3, using my Mitsubishi 65" DLP and I am impressed. I have 3 pairs of Xpand 102s and they are going up on eBay as a lot tonight. I have nothing against the xpands, but they are heavier than the these new Clear DLP Glasses and require their own battery, where the clear DLPs use a normal CR battery and you can replace it yourself.


The glasses are lightweight, and the 3D effect are the same if not better than the Xpands. My main sale point is the comfort vs the xpands, and the battery.... Oh and of course, the price.... I will be buying 3 more pair right after I sell my xpands.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PensFan66* /forum/post/19716180
> 
> 
> OK, I just registered to give alittle review of the Clear DLP Link glasses. I just watched about 20 minutes of Christmas Carol on my PS3, using my Mitsubishi 65" DLP and I am impressed. I have 3 pairs of Xpand 102s and they are going up on eBay as a lot tonight. I have nothing against the xpands, but they are heavier than the these new Clear DLP Glasses and require their own battery, where the clear DLPs use a normal CR battery and you can replace it yourself.
> 
> 
> The glasses are lightweight, and the 3D effect are the same if not better than the Xpands. My main sale point is the comfort vs the xpands, and the battery.... Oh and of course, the price.... I will be buying 3 more pair right after I sell my xpands.



LOL, are you Deal_Hunter72? http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Pair-Xpand-X10...ht_1280wt_1140


----------



## Jadocs

Thanks for the comparison to XpanD. I'm really interested to see how they stack up to the Optomas


----------



## erg0010

Just received my 4 pair of Ultra Clears. Great service but I am afraid they sent the IR shutter glasses instead of the DLP Link glasses I ordered. Anyone know how to tell? I have a 2 pair of the ViewSonic DLP Link glasses and 4 pair of the Mits glasses. The Ultra Clears I received are nowhere near as good as the ViewSonics, but are more like the Mits glasses. I have also emailed the company that sent out the Ultra Clears.


Thanks for any help.

Gene


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erg0010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received my 4 pair of Ultra Clears. Great service but I am afraid they sent the IR shutter glasses instead of the DLP Link glasses I ordered. Anyone know how to tell? I have a 2 pair of the ViewSonic DLP Link glasses and 4 pair of the Mits glasses. The Ultra Clears I received are nowhere near as good as the ViewSonics, but are more like the Mits glasses. I have also emailed the company that sent out the Ultra Clears.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Gene



Did you try them with DLP link on your TV?


----------



## Mikes2cents

Well, just ordered a Panny 100 unit and 2 of the UC DLP glasses. I hope this works or WAF will send me to divorce court. I'll be sure to report back. As of now I just don't see a reason to F with my EDID if this setup works and Charter has zero 3d content here. They kinda really suck along with Samsung who has left us DLP owners high and dry. I mean I will be returning a Samsung BD unit I got for Xmas simply to get a Panny that will put out the checkerbox. Insanity.


----------



## SaltDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erg0010* /forum/post/19717881
> 
> 
> Just received my 4 pair of Ultra Clears. Great service but I am afraid they sent the IR shutter glasses instead of the DLP Link glasses I ordered. Anyone know how to tell? I have a 2 pair of the ViewSonic DLP Link glasses and 4 pair of the Mits glasses. The Ultra Clears I received are nowhere near as good as the ViewSonics, but are more like the Mits glasses. I have also emailed the company that sent out the Ultra Clears.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Gene



I'm a bit confused.... did you get them to work with the IR emitter or via DLP link or not at all? And if you didn't actually want a movie, then are they inferior in quality of build? Not being a smarta** just really can't tell. May be because it's too late










In any case, i ordered a pair of the dlp link version to compare to my optomas. Wish I had the viewsonics to compare as well. Is there a comparison between the optomas and the viewsonics I'm missing?


----------



## PensFan66









Yep - And the auction is true, My Wife cant watch 3D - The fast moving action like Avatar and the chase scenes get her sick and she now refuses to watch. Ill keep these for the movies I watch by myself and likely two more pairs for friends, just in case.


----------



## PensFan66

I may have found an issue on the UltraClears - They worked great last night, but Im doing more testing this morning and with sunlight outside the glasses keep losing synch unless I get to about 4 feet in front of my 65" TV. Im testing watching DirecTV, Im going to the PS3 Next to see if its a device issue or a glasses issue.


Update : PS3 - same issue, any light hits the sensor on the Ultraclears, it loses the synch. This explains something my wife said testing the glasses last night - She had her Archos 70 on her lap and if she turned her head, she said the TV got brighter and blurry - I didnt have that issue, but it was the light from her tablet that made the glasses lose synch. (yeah, she cant watch 3D but I needed a 2nd opinion - There was no action going on, I put on the Disney 3D Demo Disc).


So now, after trying in the day, I do not recommend these over the Xpands - I have emailed them asking why I cant keep a signal with any light from outside. If I turn my head away from the window, I cant get a synch but I cant watch since Im not looking straight at the screen. This is, of course, a major issue.


----------



## Jadocs

DLP or IR??? If IR who's emitter are you using and how do you have your components hooked up?


----------



## PensFan66

Sorry - These are the DLP Link Ultra Clears - Comparable to the the Xpand X102's, but my 102 at least can synch with light in the room. If I close my blinds and curtains in the room they work great, the littlest bit of light and they the synch stops and the glasses go clear (and no 3D)


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PensFan66* /forum/post/19719919
> 
> 
> Sorry - These are the DLP Link Ultra Clears - Comparable to the the Xpand X102's, but my 102 at least can synch with light in the room. If I close my blinds and curtains in the room they work great, the littlest bit of light and they the synch stops and the glasses go clear (and no 3D)



Interesting, yours seems to be one of the first DLP link reviews. Looks like the IR version may be the way to go with these glasses?


In any case, I have a few questions for you.


1. I also own the XpanD 102's in addition to the Optomas. I am curious to how the black levels are in comparision to your 102's...because there is a clear difference between my Optomas and the XpanDs (Optomas are superior in comparison - clearer picture, blacks are black, colors accurately represented). The XpanDs have this greenish tint on blacks. This is why everyone is asking how these stack up to the Optoma/Viewsonic glasses (link issues aside).


2. What kind of TV do you have and what is the model number?


----------



## PensFan66

Hmmmm .. I havent watched a ton yet, just about 15 minutes of How to Train Your Dragon, so I have seen alot of black at the beginning of the movie - and some dark scenes in Christmas Carol. The blacks are good and I have to say overall that I like the picture better on the UltraClears over the Xpands. The colors do seem better, and the blacks - well, they are close, but I dont really see a greenish tint (Then again, I dont really see that on my xpands either).


I have the Mits 65" WD-65C9 - Of course, Im using the 3DA-1 converter for my PS3 and DirecTV viewing.


Still no reply from the UltraClear people - Ill let everyone know what they say.


----------



## jportillo1956

Hi guys, I think there's a lot of sync issues in regards the DLP Link glasses, I have a viewsonic DLP Link glasses, and they go out of sync most of the time, the only way to increase sync is to set brightness gamma and contrast at the highest level, we should discuss more how to fix this problem... I will open a new discussion tonight with pictures of how I distortionated the image display in order to get 100% sync... I hope you support my findings in order to find a solution, regards.


----------



## dryice23

Hi all, I just joined this forum after getting a great deal on a Mitsubishi 60738. I was wondering if anyone else has had any difficulty dealing with Ultimate3DHeaven. I ordered a 2 pairs of the DLP Link Ultra Clears way back on 12/17 and have yet to hear anything about them.

I have emailed them twice to ask if they have even shipped and have not gotten any response. I know they werent available until 12/21 but still i would think by now they should have went out. There is no phone # i can find to reach them and i am getting a bit frustrated. Has anyone else had this problem or know of any better way to get a response? I ordered directly from their website, not an auction. Thanks for any response and also this is a really great forum!


----------



## recklesstim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryice23* /forum/post/19720396
> 
> 
> Hi all, I just joined this forum after getting a great deal on a Mitsubishi 60738. I was wondering if anyone else has had any difficulty dealing with Ultimate3DHeaven. I ordered a 2 pairs of the DLP Link Ultra Clears way back on 12/17 and have yet to hear anything about them.
> 
> I have emailed them twice to ask if they have even shipped and have not gotten any response. I know they werent available until 12/21 but still i would think by now they should have went out. There is no phone # i can find to reach them and i am getting a bit frustrated. Has anyone else had this problem or know of any better way to get a response? I ordered directly from their website, not an auction. Thanks for any response and also this is a really great forum!



I ordered 4 pair on the 21st and just got them today. I live in PA so they needed to make it here from CA. I used the 1-3 day express shipping.

So you can be assured they are sending the glasses out. I hope you see yours soon


----------



## wnielsenbb

Check your junk mail filter. I got an email when I ordered, and another when it shipped, but it is a weird email address: Yhst-49619517642657 [[email protected]]

Why it came up that way I don't know.


----------



## erg0010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltDoc* /forum/post/19718535
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused.... did you get them to work with the IR emitter or via DLP link or not at all? And if you didn't actually want a movie, then are they inferior in quality of build? Not being a smarta** just really can't tell. May be because it's too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, i ordered a pair of the dlp link version to compare to my optomas. Wish I had the viewsonics to compare as well. Is there a comparison between the optomas and the viewsonics I'm missing?



I have both Mits and Viewsonic glasses. I don't like the Mits glasses because of the black issue. I ordered two pair of the Viewsonic glasses to try....great picture but too bulky and uncomfortable. Not to mention expensive. I do have the Mits emitter. They both "work" so that isn't the problem.


Then along comes the Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses. I thought they would be the best combination.....compact like the Mits and DLP link like the Viewsonics. But no, the Ultra clears look worse picture-wise than the Mits glasses and nowhere near as good as the Viewsonics. It doesn't matter if I set reverse or standard. Blacks and contrast in general are just no good. Which makes me believe that I may have received the emitter version instead of the DLP Link version. I have emailed the company but so far have not received a reply.


Thanks.

Gene


----------



## wnielsenbb

So I got the Ultra-Clear DLP Link glasses from 3DHeaven. I really like them. I use an Acer H5360 projector in a pitch black room. I have been using the nVidia glasses. The Icester effect is a minor issue over nVidia. That is where the eyes are reversed 50% of the time you go into 3D. I am using a PC so I simply hit the nVidia 3D hotkey twice if that happens. I tried flipping the glasses over once and they were actually quite comfortable that way, so that is a simple fix too. Positives are comfort, and clearness. The nVidia glasses tint the image more than the Ultra-Clears. Not losing sync is actually my favorite part. Every time I take a drink my nVidia glasses lose ir Sync. The Ultra-Clears never do. I suppose I could route my ir emitter to to the back of the room by the projector so it could bounce off the screen. I bought a second set of nVidia glasses on ebay and feel really dumb about that now. If I had ever sold anything on ebay I would sell both my sets and get more Ultra-Clears.

Warren.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PensFan66* /forum/post/19720253
> 
> 
> Hmmmm .. I havent watched a ton yet, just about 15 minutes of How to Train Your Dragon, so I have seen alot of black at the beginning of the movie - and some dark scenes in Christmas Carol. The blacks are good and I have to say overall that I like the picture better on the UltraClears over the Xpands. The colors do seem better, and the blacks - well, they are close, but I dont really see a greenish tint (Then again, I dont really see that on my xpands either).



I didn't notice the tint on my XpanDs either until I put on a set of the Optomas. So if these Link glasses were on par with Optoma/Viewsonic...you would have definately noticed.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erg0010* /forum/post/19720529
> 
> 
> I have both Mits and Viewsonic glasses. I don't like the Mits glasses because of the black issue. I ordered two pair of the Viewsonic glasses to try....great picture but too bulky and uncomfortable. Not to mention expensive. I do have the Mits emitter. They both "work" so that isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> Then along comes the Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses. I thought they would be the best combination.....compact like the Mits and DLP link like the Viewsonics. But no, the Ultra clears look worse picture-wise than the Mits glasses and nowhere near as good as the Viewsonics. It doesn't matter if I set reverse or standard. Blacks and contrast in general are just no good. Which makes me believe that I may have received the emitter version instead of the DLP Link version. I have emailed the company but so far have not received a reply.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gene



Gene,


IR glasses will not work with DLP link...so if you are getting a washed out picture, but you are seeing 3D, you have the right glasses.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19720581
> 
> 
> Not losing sync is actually my favorite part. Every time I take a drink my nVidia glasses lose ir Sync. The Ultra-Clears never do. I suppose I could route my ir emitter to to the back of the room by the projector so it could bounce off the screen.



Have you updated the Nvidia driver to the latest version, #260? This is supposed to correct this problem. I'm starting to sound like a broken record but no one has confirmed if they updated the driver. I should have my system running by next weekend with 3D Vision and I'll install the latest drivers from Nvidia prior to plugging in the emitter and installing my new GTS 450.


----------



## zukikat

Okay,


I've read the whole thread, and many others, and I'm still wondering...


I've got a HL50A650 50-inch "6-Series" (Lamp type, A650) 3D-Ready DLP Samsung 1080p TV, my 3DA1 should arrive today or tomorrow at the latest, I've already done the MEL (Mitsubishi) EDID mod to my DVI/HDMI#3 Port so in theory I shouldn't need a tru3D pre-programmed Gefen HDMI Detective at all, I already have a DirecTV HR23/700 HD-DVR with the 3D channels showing up in the guide, my ordered Sony BDP-S570 3D Blu-Ray Player should arrive later this week (yeah I know, no checkerboard but the 3DA1 should solve that, right?), and I'm down to needing either DLP-Link glasses or an Emitter and IR glasses and the various reviews I'm seeing in this thread rarely mention DLP sets at all, or especially Lamp type light engine DLP models like my 6-Series and older sets instead of the bigger 7-Series "LED Light Engine" models and every type of TV (LCD/LED, Plasma, DLP, etc) has various differing issues with different glasses so I'd like to hear more about glasses setups from other Samsung DLP owners who are in this thread please...


I sit about 8-10ft from my 50" TV, during the day there's a TON of sunlight through the layers of closed shades AND curtains that I can't really reduce much further with 5 windows in the room that faces both south and east, and I would like at least 2 pairs of glasses to start off with.

Oh, and I also have flourescent bulbs in every lamp in the house which may be an issue for some IR Emitters and glasses from what I've seen mentionned in other places as I know it screws up some of my stereo components' remote signals occasionally, and there's always at least one lamp on any time there's not a massive amount of sunlight pouring into the room.


Soooo...

The good news is I don't wear prescription glasses so that's not an issue for me, BUT...

Apparently the bargain priced UC brand DLP-Link glasses work well in dark spaces but have major sync issues from ambient light levels?

and apparently a current version Mitsu/Samsung IR Emitter isn't included in most kits anymore and getting it separate from a kit is a difficult and pricy challenge so the cost of the bargain priced UC Brand IR glasses is partially offset by the cost and long waits for the IR Emitter from Mitsubishi if you can even still get one from them separately from a kit?


Sears' B&M store for my area is literally right up the road 2mi from here and apparently they have the X103's in stock but they're nearly double the UC brand's price there and without an IR Emitter they're basically useless from what I understand as they're NOT DLP-Link, they're IR?


So does anyone maybe have a spare of the current SG2100(or newer) series IR Emitter they'd like to part with via an immediate paypal payment and get it to me one day this week to 70460 zip code for a reasonable/decent pricealong the lines of ordering it myself from mitsubishi instead of the nearly double they're listed for on ebay over the last known mitsu parts dept pricing?

Not trying to be one of those stupid tight-wad noobs that have no clue what's involved in going 3D and balk at $99 for the 3DA1 and are even more astonished to learn that it doesn't come with any glasses at all for that price because they're cheap clueless consumer morons...

I'm actually considering the X103's but the 3DC-1000 kit is quite a bit more than I want to spend on 2 pairs of glasses and an emitter right now in addition to what I've already spent so far and still don't quite have everything I need (glasses/emitter setup) yet.


I'm also only "assuming" my HL50A650 Lamp type DLP set spits out DLP-Link natively, or does it?

I don't see anything about that in the menu's anywhere at all and Samsung support is basically useless at this point for their DLP 3D-Ready sets...


Oh, and very stupid question...

what's actually the difference between mode 1 and mode 2 in the 3D Effect menu on the Samsung 6-Series (A650) DLP TV's or should I post that question elsewhere?


Sorry for the length of this post!

I've done a lot of reading over the past 3 weeks and finally jumped into the process towards the end of last week and I'm so close to having it all together but damn if choosing the glasses combo/setup isn't the hardest part...

At this point I've got 3D Blu-Ray, 3D Satellite, and I even have a PC connected to the TV already which I can also theoretically use for games and downloadable/viewable web based 3D content too with the right player/viewer/software too.

So I've got all the sources in place already and the 3DA1 arriving shortly and now I just need the glasses setup to see it all with... :/

(and then I get to come up with a source switching and easy 2D/3D switchable viewing solution as phase 2 in the next few weeks, yay...)


Thoughts, comments, suggestions?

I'd really like to be watching 3DTV by the end of the week and any assistance towards a solid reliable DLP-Link or IR Setup and decent choice(s) of compatible glasses for that setup for it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## wnielsenbb

I installed all the latest drivers, that isn't the problem, the problem is exactly my big old plastic water glass being between the ir emitter (which is on my center channel speaker at the bottom of my screen) and my glasses receiver. My entire room is flat black so that ir beam isn't going to bounce off anything. There can be no fix for that but moving the emitter so a much less convient location.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Zukicat, if you have that much light, I wouldn't even mess around with dlp link. Get the emitter. Beyond that I don't have any clues for you.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erg0010* /forum/post/19720529
> 
> 
> I have both Mits and Viewsonic glasses. I don't like the Mits glasses because of the black issue. I ordered two pair of the Viewsonic glasses to try....great picture but too bulky and uncomfortable. Not to mention expensive. I do have the Mits emitter. They both "work" so that isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> Then along comes the Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses. I thought they would be the best combination.....compact like the Mits and DLP link like the Viewsonics. But no, the Ultra clears look worse picture-wise than the Mits glasses and nowhere near as good as the Viewsonics. It doesn't matter if I set reverse or standard. Blacks and contrast in general are just no good. Which makes me believe that I may have received the emitter version instead of the DLP Link version. I have emailed the company but so far have not received a reply.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gene






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/19720593
> 
> 
> Gene,
> 
> 
> IR glasses will not work with DLP link...so if you are getting a washed out picture, but you are seeing 3D, you have the right glasses.



Gene,


What kind of TV do you have (I assume Mitsu)? I was thinking about this a little more, and the only thing I can think of regarding the glasses with terrible PQ, is you having your IR emitter plugged in and "on". So if you indeed got IR glasses but thought you were testing DLP link...your IR glasses could have been receiving a signal from the emitter (thereby showing the 3D), but the picture was washed out because DLP link was on as well.


So not knowing what TV you have...unplug the emitter (sounds like you have one because you have Mits glasses) and test DLP link again. If you do not have an emitter plugged in, and you are getting 3D, but the colors are washed out...then the glasses are correct.


Conversely...you can retest the IR function by turning off DLP link and only choosing IR emitter. This will give you a better comparison to the Mitsu glasses in terms of PQ.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I have a completely different setup of course, but I run nVidia ir and dlp link at the same time and the both work nicely.


----------



## PensFan66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jportillo1956* /forum/post/19720395
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I think there's a lot of sync issues in regards the DLP Link glasses, I have a viewsonic DLP Link glasses, and they go out of sync most of the time, the only way to increase sync is to set brightness gamma and contrast at the highest level, we should discuss more how to fix this problem... I will open a new discussion tonight with pictures of how I distortionated the image display in order to get 100% sync... I hope you support my findings in order to find a solution, regards.



On my xpands I dont have a big issue - On a few movies I get flicker at times, but nothing like these UltraClears that wont synch if any light is out. Its cloudy now and the glasses synch better ... But pretty bad that they cant synch with alittle sunlight - How bad will these be in summer?


----------



## XRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vipernewmanhaas* /forum/post/19660663
> 
> 
> Mits owner here 73738.
> 
> 
> Using for two weeks now and the UC's are just as good as the mit's that came in the starter kit...also shows the incredible mark-up these companies are charging us.
> 
> 
> 2 pair for $119 you cant go wrong!



OK, sorry for being a little dense possibly, it's just that I've read this thread back and forth and I'm still a little confused.


I have a Mitsu 65738 bought in December this year that came with 2 pair of the Xpand 102s. So I can get more of these (DLP link) and they WILL work with the 102s, correct? The only 3D I've watched so far is DirecTV, but am getting RE:Afterlife and need at least 1 more pair.


Thanks


----------



## XRA

OK, sorry, now I see that I can. Oops thanks. Think I'll go ahead and try a pair.


----------



## XRA

OK, just ordered a pair. Wish me luck!


----------



## wnielsenbb

Good luck







I am about to order more too.


----------



## dryice23

Thanks for the reply. Hmm i have been checking my junk mail but i probably deleted anything with that kind of name in the address without even opening it. Oh well, i'll just keep my fingers crossed and give it a few more days.


----------



## Roussi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PensFan66* /forum/post/19719310
> 
> 
> I may have found an issue on the UltraClears - They worked great last night, but Im doing more testing this morning and with sunlight outside the glasses keep losing synch unless I get to about 4 feet in front of my 65" TV. Im testing watching DirecTV, Im going to the PS3 Next to see if its a device issue or a glasses issue.
> 
> 
> [...].



I received my four pairs yesterday, but did not have the setup or time to test them. They look fine; packaging was cheap but effective.


Reading about the sync-ing oversensitivity, I have a thought: I remember seeing what appeared to be an exposed sensor within a recess on the side. I just looked at the pictures of the glasses, and it appears to be same picture for the IR and DLPL version, and both show the recess *covered* with dark plastic flush with the surface of the glasses; the little white rectangular block within it is not visible.


Is it possible what we are getting is not according to specs?


May you people with access to the DLPL and IR version check and report, please?


----------



## PensFan66

Mine came in quick - Well, overall - I ordered 12/17 and they shipped 12/21 and I received them yesterday 12/27 - and Im on the East Coast.


----------



## XRA

I didn't notice on the site a choice for DLP or IR. Are the Ultra-Clears for the Mitsubishi TVs automatically DLP-Link? I sent an email clarifying I needed DLP Link glasses. It was the Razor 3Ds for Samsung/Mitsubishi that I ordered.


----------



## wnielsenbb

There are two different links. Search for ultra-clear and you will see both, along with some starter packs.


Ok, I believe you ordered the wrong ones if you want DLP link. The samsung/mits glasses are ir. They work automatically with the samsung as it has an ir emitter built in. You need the ir adapter to work with your tv it sounds like. The bottom of this link explains.
http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html


----------



## XRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryice23* /forum/post/19721828
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Hmm i have been checking my junk mail but i probably deleted anything with that kind of name in the address without even opening it. Oh well, i'll just keep my fingers crossed and give it a few more days.



Just to let you know, I use gmail and it didn't get junked. But yeah, it's a weird address.


----------



## XRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19721937
> 
> 
> There are two different links. Search for ultra-clear and you will see both, along with some starter packs.



Damn, thanks for that. Need to send another email then, make sure they know.


----------



## XRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19721937
> 
> 
> There are two different links. Search for ultra-clear and you will see both, along with some starter packs.
> 
> 
> Ok, I believe you ordered the wrong ones if you want DLP link. The samsung/mits glasses are ir. They work automatically with the samsung as it has an ir emitter built in. You need the ir adapter to work with your tv it sounds like. The bottom of this link explains.
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html



Yeah I did.







I already sent an email. Thanks for that info, it wasn't clear to me on the site. I wonder how you get to the correct glasses without doing a search? If you hadn't told me to search, I would never have found those. Hmm.


----------



## XRA

Oh damn, there it is. Under the very first link 3D Bluray!!!! D'ohh!!! With DLP Link in huge letters!


Man, those 3D titles prices are ridiculous!


----------



## wnielsenbb

Yeah, their site isn't the best.


----------



## BishopLord

Seen this on the complaintsboard.com site. I wonder who this is:


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19720788
> 
> 
> I installed all the latest drivers, that isn't the problem, the problem is exactly my big old plastic water glass being between the ir emitter (which is on my center channel speaker at the bottom of my screen) and my glasses receiver. My entire room is flat black so that ir beam isn't going to bounce off anything. There can be no fix for that but moving the emitter so a much less convient location.



Use a straw, LOL


----------



## wnielsenbb

I need to get one of those beer hats


----------



## dryice23

I posted earlier today that i had not received my Ultraclear DLP Link glasses I ordered on 12/17 from Ultimate3dHeaven. Just wanted to let everyone know i received them this evening (go figure) and give my review on them.

I am using them with a Mitsubishi 60738 with the most recent firmware. So no adapter needed, just glasses and tv. I tested them out watching Despicable Me 3D Blu-Ray through my Playstation 3. So put tv on automatic 3d mode and started movie...nothing was in 3d. So luckily i knew ahead of time after reading these forums to try switching the 3d mode on the tv for the glasses to reverse instead of standard and the 3d worked perfectly. So if anyone has problems try this.

As far as the picture quality i must say i couldn't be happier. The picture is crystal clear, no shadowing, rainbow effect, tint or anything. The glasses are extremely lightweight and crafted quite well for what they cost. I do not have any other 3d glasses to compare them to but i see nothing these are lacking and highly recommend them, especially if you have a Mits 738 or 838 series, so you dont waste money on an IR emitter and adapter. Let me know if anyone has any other questions.


----------



## Jadocs

Thanks for the review


----------



## Mikes2cents

That is good news on the UC DLP link glasses dryice. I ordered 2 last night and email today says they shipped.


More good news, I ordered a Panasonic DMP-BDT100 3D Blu-Ray Player for $149 shipped from Abes of Maine on ebay. That is a great price for the checkerboard output unit that will work with my 61750, at least the best price I have seen. Now for the not so good news. Communication from Abe's. Two emails from them (automated I am sure) congrats you have won the item, send address and payment, and then of course the thank you for your payment. That was last night and nothing from them today.


So for those interested, Abe's had 12 units last night and still showing 11 available today for $149 shipped. I am looking forward to hopefully watching 3d blu ray this weekend for an outlay of about $280. If I do not hear from them tomorrow I will call them since there is no reason that player should not have shipped today.


Not sure if I violated forum rules with the price on the player but wanted to pass it on. Also curious if anyone has dealt with Abe's whose feedback is pretty good but not the best I have dealt with. Any feedback is welcome and of course I will be sure to post my results as soon as I get my setup running.


----------



## BishopLord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* 
That is good news on the UC DLP link glasses dryice. I ordered 2 last night and email today says they shipped.


More good news, I ordered a Panasonic DMP-BDT100 3D Blu-Ray Player for $149 shipped from Abes of Maine on ebay. That is a great price for the checkerboard output unit that will work with my 61750, at least the best price I have seen. Now for the not so good news. Communication from Abe's. Two emails from them (automated I am sure) congrats you have won the item, send address and payment, and then of course the thank you for your payment. That was last night and nothing from them today.


So for those interested, Abe's had 12 units last night and still showing 11 available today for $149 shipped. I am looking forward to hopefully watching 3d blu ray this weekend for an outlay of about $280. If I do not hear from them tomorrow I will call them since there is no reason that player should not have shipped today.


Not sure if I violated forum rules with the price on the player but wanted to pass it on. Also curious if anyone has dealt with Abe's whose feedback is pretty good but not the best I have dealt with. Any feedback is welcome and of course I will be sure to post my results as soon as I get my setup running.
Good luck with that order from Abe's. I ordered a Sony receiver from this past summer and they shipped it in the stock box (you could see what the item was) and when it arrived, some a-hole either kicked it, bang it or whatever, because there was a big hole in the side and the front display was busted. It took about a week before I could get any type of response from the UPS inspectors, so I contacted Paypal and Abe's immediately refunded my money (which was great, but I really wanted this receiver). I ended up getting a model one step below from Provantage.com and saved about 70 bucks. I'm happy with this one so I guess it all works out. Basically what I'm saying is be leary when ordering from Abe's as they'll ship your product in the box as if you went to the store and picked it up, instead of boxing the stock box in a plain brown box (like Provantage did).


----------



## Mikes2cents

Thanks for the feedback BishopL. Seems to agree with the feedback on the no extra packaging. Probably should have paid $10 more and got it from Amazon but I remain hopeful.


Don't want to derail the thread but this Panny player is critical to my UC glasses review. Without it there will be no review except how they look out of the box.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dryice23* 
Hi all, I just joined this forum after getting a great deal on a Mitsubishi 60738. I was wondering if anyone else has had any difficulty dealing with Ultimate3DHeaven. I ordered a 2 pairs of the DLP Link Ultra Clears way back on 12/17 and have yet to hear anything about them.

I have emailed them twice to ask if they have even shipped and have not gotten any response. I know they werent available until 12/21 but still i would think by now they should have went out. There is no phone # i can find to reach them and i am getting a bit frustrated. Has anyone else had this problem or know of any better way to get a response? I ordered directly from their website, not an auction. Thanks for any response and also this is a really great forum!
I just got this TV too (1039 at HH Gregg) and upgraded to the latest firmware so I don't have to spend 400 dollars to buy a kit with an adapter that I don't need. I was glad to see your post because I'll be doing the same thing, but instead of a PS3, I'll be using a S570 and DTV HD-DVR as my 3D sources. I brought home the starter kit but that'll be going back tomorrow. Can't wait to get my UC DLP Link glasses. I've been looking for something like this as my Mitsu is in the living room, and I've got an Optoma HD66 in the HT. So when I get the 3D-XL I'll be able to use the same glasses for both!!!


I might hold of a day or two until we get some more people to post about the sync issues in daylight. That kinda scared me a little as the living room where the RP DLP is has several large windows in it. Daytime viewing of sporting events could be an issue.


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19720817
> 
> 
> Zukicat, if you have that much light, I wouldn't even mess around with dlp link. Get the emitter. Beyond that I don't have any clues for you.



Thanks so much for your reply!


That's kind of what I was already thinking with so much light in that room during the day but I've seen threads with complaints about a constant green or blue hue supposedly caused from having a DLP-Link signal present while using IR Emitter and IR Glasses when DLP-Link can't even be enabled or disabled on most older DLP TV's, among other issues, and it's so hard to tell what's what with this technology still being so loosely standardized and fairly young to the consumer and basically rushed to market in time for christmas to hype it up during the season's biggest buying frenzy see which system(s) win the format/price battle, and all of this while I'm using a 3 year old lamp type checkerboard-only DLP tv with an adapter from that somewhat obsolete (other than projectors) HD system's competitor...


and of course which emitter is purchased will dictate which brands/models of glasses won't, will, and might work at all...


and then there's finding the newer type Mitsubishi/Samsung emitter separate from the 3DC-1000 kit which is hit and miss when calling mitsubishi and went from 5 of them being available from various ebay sellers this morning (for double the total mitsu parts price including the mitsu handling fee!) which were all sold literally 30 minutes to 2 hours before I gave up trying to call mitsu and decided to just get one off ebay to go with the UC IR glasses I think I want to try, damit...


But I don't want to order IR glasses until I track down an emitter.



So it seems that the majority like the UC IR glasses and the UC DLP-Link version glasses have issues with ambient light that may or may not be fixable with tape partially covering the DLPL sensor. Does that sound about right?



I've almost decided to buy the 3DC-1000 kit, sell the included 3DA-1 format adapter since I already have one, and possibly sell the 2 pairs of included Mitsu/Sammy 2100 glasses in favor of the UC IR's instead. Does that sound reasonable and would anyone be interested in the kit's glasses and/or its' included 3DA-1?


Or is that not a good solution for my 2008 3D-Ready Lamp type 50" DLP set?


EDIT:

Decided against buying the 3DC-1000 kit for now as I think I found an allegedly "SSG series glasses compatible" and potentially viable (although a bit more expensive) emitter alternative and ordered it yesterday, suprisingly pre-bundled from its' seller with 2 pairs of UC IR glasses too, listed as a "DLP 3D starter kit", and then I got an offer via PM from another member (which I'm very thankful to) for his spare Mitsu emitter and a pair of SSG-P2100 glasses later the same day with an asking price I'm okay with which I'm also trying to buy from him hopefully at some point later today for both a backup plan and as my own personal glasses and emitters comparison experiment so we'll see how things go when I finally have an emitter and some glasses at all, yay...

Ironically, my DirecTV recever already tunes into their 3D channels, my new $129. Sony S570 3D Blu-Ray player arrived today (wednesday), my 3DA-1 format converter/adapter arrived tuesday, my HDMI cables arrived monday, and still no glasses, damit.

But at least there are finally glasses and an emitter in-route as we speak...

I also plan to post info and reviews of the "compatible" emitter elsewhere on AVS in an appropriate thread, especially if it proves to actually live up to its' supplier's claims like I hope it will.

Time will tell... tick, tick, tick, tick, grrrrr..... damn o.c.d.....









:END EDIT


Sorry for the ramblings...

I suck at summarizing and don't want to leave anything out that might be important to the point.


----------



## PensFan66

Just to keep everyone informed - Carl (nor anyone at 3Dheaven) has replied to my question about losing synch with ANY light on the Ultraclear DLP Link version of the glasses. Ill gvie him this week, and I may just despute the charges with Visa - I cant make the room too dark in the summer when I play a PS3 game during the day .... These should work with light, the Xpands do.


----------



## dryice23

Hey PensFan66, just in case you havent checked, try looking in your junk mail for a reply. As a couple of others posted on here, Carl from 3dHeaven replies with a pretty crazy email address that you would think is just spam mail. Something like:

Yhst-49619517642657 [[email protected]]. Hope this helps.


----------



## Augerhandle

This thread is for the Ultraclear IR emitter glasses. There is a separate thread for the Ultraclear DLP-Link glasses.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1296909 


To avoid confusion, please post your DLP-Link glasses comments there.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, the title of this thread doesn't specify ir. Plus most review comments apply to both versions, and clearly tips on which to buy are in order as some people don't know what they need, so a single thread in this case is appropriate.

Warren.


----------



## XRA

Oops, so sorry.


----------



## wnielsenbb

never. It is a bit funky in that you need to select the shipping method from paypal and click apply before it adds shipping. That box is over on the left side. Weird stuff.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19723843
> 
> 
> That is good news on the UC DLP link glasses dryice. I ordered 2 last night and email today says they shipped.
> 
> 
> More good news, I ordered a Panasonic DMP-BDT100 3D Blu-Ray Player for $149 shipped from Abes of Maine on ebay. That is a great price for the checkerboard output unit that will work with my 61750, at least the best price I have seen. Now for the not so good news. Communication from Abe's. Two emails from them (automated I am sure) congrats you have won the item, send address and payment, and then of course the thank you for your payment. That was last night and nothing from them today.
> 
> 
> So for those interested, Abe's had 12 units last night and still showing 11 available today for $149 shipped. I am looking forward to hopefully watching 3d blu ray this weekend for an outlay of about $280. If I do not hear from them tomorrow I will call them since there is no reason that player should not have shipped today.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I violated forum rules with the price on the player but wanted to pass it on. Also curious if anyone has dealt with Abe's whose feedback is pretty good but not the best I have dealt with. Any feedback is welcome and of course I will be sure to post my results as soon as I get my setup running.



Mike, You need the Panny 350 or 300 NOT the 100. Only the 300 and 350 output checkerboard. They have been discontinued since summer and are difficult to find. Best Buy still has some 300's left in store at clearance pricing. Good luck.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19728525
> 
> 
> Mike, You need the Panny 350 or 300 NOT the 100. Only the 300 and 350 output checkerboard. They have been discontinued since summer and are difficult to find. Best Buy still has some 300's left in store at clearance pricing. Good luck.










What??? I thought the 100 does too without the wireless which I hate anyway, and all the bells and whistles connections that I would like but cannot justify the expense for in my setup and use purposes.


I have read several reviews from several sites where users stated that it does output the checkerboard just fine for Sammys and Mitsus. That better be the case or there will be some trouble here on the home front from the other half.


I saw the post about the IR vs DLP glasses. Obviously this talk about the Panny player is OT but related to the UC DLP glasses. If the DLP talk needs to move I can go to the other thread which I have not checked yet. This thread title is 3dheaven UC glasses after all.


EDIT: just looked at the manual online again and it appears to support sbs and checkerboard.


----------



## hceuterpe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19728525
> 
> 
> Mike, You need the Panny 350 or 300 NOT the 100. Only the 300 and 350 output checkerboard. They have been discontinued since summer and are difficult to find. Best Buy still has some 300's left in store at clearance pricing. Good luck.



Oh boy, more wrong info. I own the Panny 100 and I also own a Samsung DLP. I was watching Alice in 3D the other day with the Ultimate glasses. Oh hey look at that, the receiver got the DTS-HD master signal too (unlike some people claimed I wouldn't get).










The issue with the 100 comes when you DO NOT have a checkerboard capable TV and your receiver cannot pass the full 3D signal, likely 'cause it's too old. SO I'm gonna kill the OT talk about the Panny player right now.


Also aren't the DLP Link Ultimate version glasses bright orange instead of blue? That would seem like a dead giveaway.


Also perhaps it's just my TV and this very well may not apply to Mitsubishi DLP:

I can't notice any green or blue hue. Also, according to the DMV, I'm not color blind







I got the blue IR glasses from them. Granted I have just one pair of glasses right now, but I got to really try and cover the IR sense before the glasses lose sync. Picture seems fine, but I have to try and tweak the contrast a bit as I think it's too high, based on the descriptions I've read which indicate that to be the likely issue.


Bear in mind @ the 6-7ft viewing distance, my DLP Link glasses wouldn't stay in sync. However, when the DLP link glasses from Viewsonic were used in tandem on 'standard', the picture through those were AWFUL, even worse than no IR transmitter/glasses.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

Pardon, only the 300 and 350 offer dual HDMI output and checkerboard for use with HDMI 1.3 AVRs


----------



## zukikat

Are the UC IR and DLP-Link glasses really 2 different colors?

That certainly would be helpful for identification purposes as so far all I've seen is blue ones in any of the pics on the website and ebay listings but I haven't ordered any of the DLP-Link version yet myself and based on their apparently significant to borderline major issues with ambient light (as reviewed in this thread) I'm not sure I want to unless they find a more appropriate filter cover/lens for the sensor that solves the alleged ambient light problem but doesn't compromise the operation.


Also I though I read one of the early reviewers of the DLP-Link version in this thread somewhere saying they looked exactly the same as the IR version UC's he already owned but I forget who that poster was at the moment.


----------



## Daryn

Small rant: I ordered with 1-3 day expedited shipping for $20 which is a ripoff since Carl ships USPS priority mail. The markup is way too high and there's no way USPS can deliver from California to Illinois in 3 days. It took 6 days so save your money.


I'm reasonably happy with the DLP-links, although I don't have a frame of reference other than a setup at Best Buy. I have a Samsung HLT6187S (LED DLP) from which I sit about 11'. I re-flashed the EDID to use the 3DA-1.


The screen tints red in 3D mode but the glasses virtually if not entirely eliminate the tint. The black levels are surprisingly good.


I was really worried about sync issues but they sync fast and keep sync pretty well. I have northern exposure which illuminates the sofa on the east wall. They've flickered for a second or two every 10-15 mins. I barely adjusted the window shades upwards and problem gone. I have 40W fluorescent scones flanking the tv about 4' away. Last night I occasional lost sync during predominately dark scenes if the scones were on almost all the way.


The depth perception is something I never thought I'd see on a tv. It is however a bit soft which I think is crosstalk. I've tried tweaking various settings which made it better but very mild discomfort results after just a few minutes. I was able to play Black Ops for 6h so it's not -that- bad, but my 13 yr old could only handle about 3h.


Unfortunately I think there's a pot of gold in my tv... The left and right 1/3 are rainbow-rific. During extremely bright white scenes the whole damn screen appears to be rainbow stripped! I've never seen rainbows on this LED-based set.


So what if anything can I do to reduce the rainbows? It's almost bad enough for me to exchange them for the IR version. However I read that IR glasses have lower picture quality and contrast issues? I don't want those issues either. Are there SM tweaks I can try?


Daryn


----------



## rastie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/19733779
> 
> 
> Small rant: I ordered with 1-3 day expedited shipping for $20 which is a ripoff since Carl ships USPS priority mail. The markup is way too high and there's no way USPS can deliver from California to Illinois in 3 days. It took 6 days so save your money.
> 
> 
> I'm reasonably happy with the DLP-links, although I don't have a frame of reference other than a setup at Best Buy. I have a Samsung HLT6187S (LED DLP) from which I sit about 11'. I re-flashed the EDID to use the 3DA-1.
> 
> 
> The screen tints red in 3D mode but the glasses virtually if not entirely eliminate the tint. The black levels are surprisingly good.
> 
> 
> I was really worried about sync issues but they sync fast and keep sync pretty well. I have northern exposure which illuminates the sofa on the east wall. They've flickered for a second or two every 10-15 mins. I barely adjusted the window shades upwards and problem gone. I have 40W fluorescent scones flanking the tv about 4' away. Last night I occasional lost sync during predominately dark scenes if the scones were on almost all the way.
> 
> 
> The depth perception is something I never thought I'd see on a tv. It is however a bit soft which I think is crosstalk. I've tried tweaking various settings which made it better but very mild discomfort results after just a few minutes. I was able to play Black Ops for 6h so it's not -that- bad, but my 13 yr old could only handle about 3h.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I think there's a pot of gold in my tv... The left and right 1/3 are rainbow-rific. During extremely bright white scenes the whole damn screen appears to be rainbow stripped! I've never seen rainbows on this LED-based set.
> 
> 
> So what if anything can I do to reduce the rainbows? It's almost bad enough for me to exchange them for the IR version. However I read that IR glasses have lower picture quality and contrast issues? I don't want those issues either. Are there SM tweaks I can try?
> 
> 
> Daryn




Yea I will have to agree with the crazy shipping mark up. I ordered mine over the weekend paid the extra for fast shipping and still not here Thursday in Indiana. Hoping they would come by NYE so I'm crossing my fingers they arrive tomorrow.

I hate usps tracking as well. My orders rarely get updated til they hit my doorstep. On another note I ordered some parts from NV on monday with normal usps shipping and they arrived today.


Looked everywhere locally for a pair of dlp link glasses and couldn't find anything. So haven't got to play on my hd 66 yet. Hopefully they will get here tomorrow so me and the wife can try them out for NYE.


----------



## XRA

Well, I can't say much for CS for this outfit. I ordered these on 12/28 at 2:21 CST. Admittedly, I did order the wrong glasses, but found out within 10 minutes and sent the first email letting them know. Then another less than an hour later with the exact model I needed, the DLP-Link, as well as wanting to know if they got the email. Never got a reply. Sent 2 more after that. Nothing.


Well guess what? Got an email from them about an hour ago telling me my glasses (the wrong ones) had shipped! WTF!!!!


----------



## XRA

This really sucks them not having a phone number, which would be OK if THEY CHECKED THEIR F'N EMAIL!!!


----------



## sfetaz

I have 2 pairs of the IR glasses currently for my PN58C7000 with a 3rd on the way. The only problem I experience is sometimes what I think is a loss of sync. The picture colors will get distorted for a few seconds and then resync. This happens a lot more with viewing from the left side of the TV rather than in the center or towards the right. Otherwise they seem to work just fine. Does anyone think the tape trick that works with the Samsung glasses could be applied to these?


BTW I ordered them from ebay from a seller offering free expedited shipping, and they were honest. Got to my house 2 or 3 days after ordering.


----------



## Jadocs

I'm guessing but isn't the sensor on the left side, so watching from the right actually centers the sensor more to the emitter as opposed to the left?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XRA* /forum/post/19734864
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say much for CS for this outfit. I ordered these on 12/28 at 2:21 CST. Admittedly, I did order the wrong glasses, but found out within 10 minutes and sent the first email letting them know. Then another less than an hour later with the exact model I needed, the DLP-Link, as well as wanting to know if they got the email. Never got a reply. Sent 2 more after that. Nothing.
> 
> 
> Well guess what? Got an email from them about an hour ago telling me my glasses (the wrong ones) had shipped! WTF!!!!



I had essentially the same experience with them: There was no shipping charge when I ordered; but it appeared after I ordered. I didn't like that, so I sent them emails cancelling immediately. I received no response; but then 3 hours later I received notice that my order had shipped. I fear these guys are not totally on the up and up.


----------



## Bill Lehecka

So with the IR version of these glasses and a Mits 65737, is there a way to fix the green hue, or am I stuck with it?


----------



## sfetaz

I had that TV for a few months until last week. There is no way to turn off DLP link, so the hue will remain. You need a 2010 model to turn off DLP Link and remove the hue. Sucks but its the way it is.


----------



## Bill Lehecka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfetaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had that TV for a few months until last week. There is no way to turn off DLP link, so the hue will remain. You need a 2010 model to turn off DLP Link and remove the hue. Sucks but its the way it is.



Ahh, so it's definitely a DLP Link issue. No firmware updates can fix this issue, or am I delving into nutty territory?


----------



## bigbimurhero

Just wanted to post a message that I just received two pairs of the heaven glasses and watches resident evil afterlife in 3d with them. I absolutely love these glasses. I prefer them over the standard samsung ones. They are much bigger. They feel lighter. And most importantly they block out alot of outside light. They are definately a steal for the price asked on the website and I would reccommend them to anyone.


Awesome glasses and btw AWESOME movie.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19736885
> 
> 
> Ahh, so it's definitely a DLP Link issue. No firmware updates can fix this issue, or am I delving into nutty territory?



I believe you are in nutty territory as Samsung seems to care little about supporting what they have sold and more about selling you new items as that makes more money.


As for 3d Heaven, well I received my Panny player from Abe's today and have been watching Journey to the Center of the Earth with the cheesey paper folding glasses. It actually made the wife say WOW. Well I know she has not seen anything yet because my UCs have yet to arrive to see what can really be done.


I concur with other posts that their CS sucks. I sent an email today inquiring about my shipment, it seems to have gone into a black hole. Must be a one man operation there using Yahoo store site or whatever. Maybe a guy buying in bulk from China and selling on the net.


At any rate USPS tracking blows chunks. No wonder they are on the brink of failure. I just hope I get my glasses before the weekend.


----------



## Bill Lehecka

The 65737 is a Mits, not a Samsung.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbimurhero* /forum/post/19737003
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post a message that I just received two pairs of the heaven glasses and watches resident evil afterlife in 3d with them. I absolutely love these glasses. I prefer them over the standard samsung ones. They are much bigger. They feel lighter. And most importantly they block out alot of outside light. They are definately a steal for the price asked on the website and I would reccommend them to anyone.
> 
> 
> Awesome glasses and btw AWESOME movie.



Which units did you get, the IR or DLP Link ones? How long did they take to ship/arrive?


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19737159
> 
> 
> The 65737 is a Mits, not a Samsung.



Whoops, my bad. I have tunnel vision apparantly. Did not look that closely. I still stand by my comment though regarding Samsung.


----------



## Mikes2cents

OK, to be fair, after farting around with my 3d, posting here, and watching bowl football, (yes, easily distracted especially by shiney objects or boobs), I checked my email and had this response from Carl which confirms my opinion and past experiences with USPS tracking:


Hello again,




No worries at all we print out all of our own postage and drop off our packages at the post office. Because of this our packages are never scanned in when they are dropped off.




USPS actually only uses Delivery Confirmation which typically does get scanned in a few times along the way; however this is not a requirement for their system. Every once and awhile orders don't get scanned in at all until they are actually delivered.




Standard orders typically take about 2-7 business days depending upon how far that you live from Victorville CA (but can take up to 14 business days) and their delivery times are about the same as UPS ground... sometimes a bit slower and sometimes faster




Thanks, Carl


Carl Fragoso

Ultimate 3D Heaven
http://Ultimate3DHeaven.com (3D Products and High Tech Toys)






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Michael XXXX

To: [email protected] 

Sent: Thu, December 30, 2010 1:39:38 PM

Subject: Order status and tracking



Hello,


My name is Michael XXXX. I am trying to get an idea as to the status of my order of 2 DLP Link glasses that I made on 12/27/10. I have received an email with a USPS tracking number and your site says they shipped. USPS tracking shows nothing except that they received electronic notification from you to expect a shipment.


Can you clarify whether it has shipped and if the USPS tracking is simply not updating? When can I expect to receive the glasses? Thank you for your assistance in this matter.


----------



## rastie

Thats good to know... And I figured that was the same problem with my order. I often order lots of parts for my repair shop that gets sent this way. And 75% of the time usps tracking doesn't update at all until the package is at my door. Last week I was expecting something and that morning I checked the tracking # and it said electronic shipping info received and thats was it. Walked outside about 1 hr later and it had arrived.


I am glad at least someone finally got a email response....Good to know. And still hoping mine shows tommorrow.


----------



## sfetaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19736885
> 
> 
> Ahh, so it's definitely a DLP Link issue. No firmware updates can fix this issue, or am I delving into nutty territory?



I doubt any company would create firmware updates for models they no longer sell, unless it was to fix a critical flaw in the TV. From what I have read on these forums you have to get DLP Link glasses in order to not have the greenish tint on these models.


----------



## sfetaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/19735223
> 
> 
> I'm guessing but isn't the sensor on the left side, so watching from the right actually centers the sensor more to the emitter as opposed to the left?



Yes the sensor is on the left side.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sfetaz* 
I doubt any company would create firmware updates for models they no longer sell, unless it was to fix a critical flaw in the TV. From what I have read on these forums you have to get DLP Link glasses in order to not have the greenish tint on these models.
Not true in the computer motherboard industry and should not be true for a television that costs 10x more. If you disagree then read manuals for Blu Ray players and then ask why manufacturers of televisions do not support firmware upgrades like they should when they are made to support that function. They would rather sell you a new TV. As long as we take it in the rear they will continue to provide it there.


----------



## Augerhandle

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zukikat* 
Are the UC IR and DLP-Link glasses really 2 different colors? ...[snip]
They are sourced from China, http://voyad.en.alibaba.com/search/p...hText=dlp+link 

and both types come in multiple colors. I believe UC is carrying them in blue. There is a seller on amazon who carries them in orange.


----------



## Daryn

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Daryn* 
I was really worried about sync issues but they sync fast and keep sync pretty well. I have northern exposure which illuminates the sofa on the east wall. They've flickered for a second or two every 10-15 mins. I barely adjusted the window shades upwards and problem gone. I have 40W fluorescent scones flanking the tv about 4' away. Last night I occasional lost sync during predominately dark scenes if the scones were on almost all the way.
I'll eat my words. This evening one pair was fine, but the other pair kept losing sync if the scones or a table light were on at all. I'll give them a few more days to grow on me, but the syncing issues and blatant rainbow stripes on the screen are about enough for me to return them.


----------



## bigbimurhero

I got the IR glasses. They shipped in three days. And to the person who said usps is on the brink of failure. I think not. Accidents happen and it's the holidays. Use delivery confirmation for ALL packages and u will be fine. Usps is very reasonable as it compares to the outrageous prices of ups and fedex also


----------



## 9646gt

So glad I saw this thread! I ordered two pairs of these last night for 108 bucks







That's cheaper than one pair of the Samsung ones! Can't wait to test them out and finally have company over to watch 3d movies!


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbimurhero* /forum/post/19738712
> 
> 
> I got the IR glasses. They shipped in three days. And to the person who said usps is on the brink of failure. I think not. Accidents happen and it's the holidays. Use delivery confirmation for ALL packages and u will be fine. Usps is very reasonable as it compares to the outrageous prices of ups and fedex also



Of course their prices are "reasonable". The USPS is subsidized by the U.S. tax payer.


----------



## Daryn

So is nobody else having rainbows with the new DLP-link ultra-clears? It's not RBE. It literally looks like vertical full prisms on the left and right thirds of the screen.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Lehecka* /forum/post/19736885
> 
> 
> Ahh, so it's definitely a DLP Link issue. No firmware updates can fix this issue, or am I delving into nutty territory?



Oh, I'm confident both Mits and Samsung could fix the issue via firmware (add the ability to turn DLP-Link off), but they'll never do it.


btw, with DLP-Link on, Mits give a greenish hue, and Sammys give a reddish tint. Basterds couldn't even agree on which way to screw up the picture.


----------



## walford

You can only add a new feature in firmware if you have unused firmware memory space availale to store the additional firmware. Mits made roo for this with their xx738 and xx838 2010 models. Mits did have enough firmware memory toavailable in their xx models to make a minor change to support the 3D ready feature that was first released with the xx733 models.


----------



## Daryn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/19740239
> 
> 
> So is nobody else having rainbows with the new DLP-link ultra-clears? It's not RBE. It literally looks like vertical full prisms on the left and right thirds of the screen.



Here's an example on a light silver background. The shot is through the glasses. The tv isn't in 3d and the glasses aren't even on. The rainbows really bloom when viewing 3d with the glasses on.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/19740498
> 
> 
> Here's an example on a light silver background. The shot is through the glasses. The tv isn't in 3d and the glasses aren't even on. The rainbows really bloom when viewing 3d with the glasses on.



If you would post in the DLP Link thread you would see I explained what that was. This is the IR thread.


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/19740498
> 
> 
> Here's an example on a light silver background. The shot is through the glasses. The tv isn't in 3d and the glasses aren't even on. The rainbows really bloom when viewing 3d with the glasses on.



Unfortunately this occurs with other DLP-Link glasses as well such as the Xpand X102's and the Optoma/Viewsonic glasses. It is because the polarization of the lenses is rotated 45 degrees (as compared to IR glasses) and brings out these rainbows in the screen. If you tilt your head to the side the rainbows should disappear (obviously you can't watch TV this way). Why exactly the polarization is rotated with DLP-Link glasses as compared to IR glasses I'm not sure. It has been reported that the Crystaleyes 5 DLP-Link glasses do not cause the rainbows but they are much more expensive. These rainbows and sync issues are why I sold my DLP-Link glasses (Xpand X102 and Optoma) and just went with IR.


----------



## Daryn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/19740565
> 
> 
> It is because the polarization of the lenses is rotated 45 degrees (as compared to IR glasses) and brings out these rainbows in the screen. If you tilt your head to the side the rainbows should disappear



I thought the polarization is supposed to be a problem just on the edges? I already tried moving my head in every direction but it barely affected the rainbow stripes. I'll move the discussion to the other thread as recommended...


So am I guaranteed to not have rainbows with IR ultra-clears?


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example on a light silver background. The shot is through the glasses. The tv isn't in 3d and the glasses aren't even on. The rainbows really bloom when viewing 3d with the glasses on.



I'll have my glasses in a couple days and let you know. I sure hope I don't. I got the IR Mitsu kit because I wanted to compare DLP link to IR before I bought glasses for 5 kids.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example on a light silver background. The shot is through the glasses. The tv isn't in 3d and the glasses aren't even on. The rainbows really bloom when viewing 3d with the glasses on.



Would you mind posting this in the DLP thread along with the picture. I'm interested in seeing what the folks over there say.


Looks like you were doing it as I was typing.


----------



## taxman95

What is the difference between these and the X-force one's on the same site? I have the Mits but don't have the starter pack yet/ My Oppo 3D player will arrive next week. We are a family of 7 so getting enough glasses won't be cheap and the X-force one's look like a better deal, but I want to make sure they will work. I know I will need to order an emiter.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19542048
> 
> 
> Since the Starter Pack 3DC-1000 comes with the emitter and two pairs of glasses, these 3D Heaven glasses are designed to be added to that setup.
> 
> 
> To use them without the Starter Pack emitter, you will need to purchase the Mits emitter separately from Mits parts (800) 553-7278. Order Part #SSG-2100ME/ZA.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



So, what about the DLP-link version of these glasses? It seems most in this thread are talking the IR version. As someone who's researching glasses to use with a Mits DLP (about to be purchased), I'm looking for some feedback on these. I would presume they perform just like the IR, just with a DLP-Link trigger instead of IR. That way I could just get the TV, the $100 adapter, and glasses.


Thoughts on those?


Mike W.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoldChain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So, what about the DLP-link version of these glasses? It seems most in this thread are talking the IR version. As someone who's researching glasses to use with a Mits DLP (about to be purchased), I'm looking for some feedback on these. I would presume they perform just like the IR, just with a DLP-Link trigger instead of IR. That way I could just get the TV, the $100 adapter, and glasses.
> 
> 
> Thoughts on those?
> 
> 
> Mike W.



Check out the dlp link UC thread.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mitsu52Guy* /forum/post/19744278
> 
> 
> Check out the dlp link UC thread.



Thanks! Believe it or not, I'm over 1/2 way reading this thread.... good stuff.... Seems the UCs are great for comfort and functionality. I've read some folks saying A) not for kids, and B) not great for over prescription eyewear, so I'm just going to finish this thread and the one you posted for more feedback.


Thanks again!

Mike W.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoldChain* /forum/post/19744901
> 
> 
> Thanks! Believe it or not, I'm over 1/2 way reading this thread.... good stuff.... Seems the UCs are great for comfort and functionality. I've read some folks saying A) not for kids, and B) not great for over prescription eyewear, so I'm just going to finish this thread and the one you posted for more feedback.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Mike W.



check the Ultra Clear DLP Link Thread (see below page 3 , someone tried them on his 3 year old and they were ok with a band to hold them on)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklesstim* /forum/post/19723494
> 
> 
> I tried them on my 3 y/o son and they worked. They just need a little band on the back to keep them from falling of his nose if he moves around.. But he was able to stand there for 5 minutes and watch without them falling off his face, if that says anything.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19745528
> 
> 
> check the Ultra Clear DLP Link Thread (see below page 3 , someone tried them on his 3 year old and they were ok with a band to hold them on)



Yes. I finally made it through both this and the DLP Link version of this thread....... alot of reading. =D


But, yes, I saw the one about the 3 year old... which is great news, as I have a 3 1/2 year old and a 4 1/2 year old. Might considering getting some of the "kids" glasses for them, but think I'll start with 2 sets of UCs. I've got me, the 2 kids, and a wife with prescription glasses (which are smaller/thinnner), so I'm trying to accommodate a wide variety of needs.


As close as I can be without having and trying them myself, I think the UCs are the best value kicking out there.


Mike W.


----------



## kaoztheory

how do these compare to samsungs high end glasses?


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman95* /forum/post/19742782
> 
> 
> What is the difference between these and the X-force one's on the same site? I have the Mits but don't have the starter pack yet/ My Oppo 3D player will arrive next week. We are a family of 7 so getting enough glasses won't be cheap and the X-force one's look like a better deal, but I want to make sure they will work. I know I will need to order an emiter.



I may be wrong BUT after a LOT of reading on the AVS Forums it's my understanding that the X-Force glasses and emitter are matched to each other and that the X-Force emitter isn't compatible with other glasses, and other glasses aren't compatible with its' emitter either which is why I changed my mind about ordering them and chose a different route.


So yeah it's much cheaper for the X-Force setup and they do what they're designed to do and you save a bunch of money but then you're stuck with just that kind of glasses and you have to find them again if you ever want more pairs later whereas the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 DLP 3D Starter Kit's included Emitter is known to work with more than just the Mitsubishi/Samsung SSG series glasses as explained in this thread.

Plus the few reviews I found on these forums said the X-Force glasses do work pretty good but they're slow reacting which makes the picture much darker and you can't just turn up the TV's brightness to compensate.


It seems that getting the genuine emitter from Mitsubishi Parts (if you can) and the Ultra-Clear IR Glasses is a very good decision as the U-C IR glasses are really inexpensive and totally compatible with the Mitsu emitter.


I found a different emitter that actually comes with 2 pairs of the UltraClear IR Glasses and is supposedly 100% compatible with all variants of the expensive Samsung/Mitsubishi SSG Series glasses as well as the XPand IR glasses among others and even though I couldn't find any reviews of it I chose to order it personally a few days ago as an experiment, but by the time you pay the higher price of this other emitter with 2 pairs of the inexpensive U-C IR glasses bundled with it you really may as well just buy the 3DC-1000 Kit with the Mitsubishi emitter and Samsung/Mitsubishi Glasses and even the 3DC-1000 DLP Format converter/adapter for around the same money after adding the cost of the 3DA-1 DLP format adapter to what I paid for this other emitter and the UC glasses, although you can sell the 3DA-1 adapter if you don't need or want it and have a really nice factory setup for your TV.


I'll be posting a thread on how well this other emitter really works as I've also purchased a real mitsubishi emitter and 2 pairs of the SSG-P2100 glasses from a fellow forums member after I ordered that other emitter and glasses so now I can compare the UC IR and SSG 2100 glasses for myself as well as put the real Mitsubishi emitter up against this other emitter and see if it's truly compatible and works as well or possibly better or not at all.

Neither set of emitter and glasses have arrived yet but I'm expecting them any day now...


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaoztheory* /forum/post/19745727
> 
> 
> how do these compare to samsungs high end glasses?



Not to sound rude as that's not my intention but that question has been very well answered already within the pages of this thread by several people who have purchased and reviewed both...

Also note that other factors like brand/model/size/type of TV (Lamp/LED/Laser DLP, Plasma, CC/LED-LCD, etc) and personal preference tend to influence the reviews done so far as different generations and types of display panels can react differently with the same glasses.

Make sure any favorable or negative reviews you see are using the same type and ideally a similar model as the TV you have before you decide.


The general concensus though in this thread seems to be that for the price you can't beat them in most cases...


----------



## celitrd2

I ordered 6 x-force glasses and the emitter to work with the xforce glasses... all for $140. I will let you know how it goes once I receive it. I also ordered the 3da-1 adapter. I have the Mitsubishi w73c9 by the way.


----------



## perfectdark

Quote:

Originally Posted by *celitrd2* 
I ordered 6 x-force glasses and the emitter to work with the xforce glasses... all for $140. I will let you know how it goes once I receive it. I also ordered the 3da-1 adapter. I have the Mitsubishi w73c9 by the way.
The X-Force glasses are those one that look like Gorgie LaForge from Star Trek The Next Generation? LOL good luck


----------



## TigerGrad'93

So, direct question here. Are these glasses compatible with Samsung PN58C7000 plasma TV? My starter kit was Samsung SSG-P2100S/ZA Shrek 3D Starter Kit, Black.


Is there a specific model I need to request?


Sorry if this question has been answered indirectly, however I am new to the 3D technology.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## celitrd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The X-Force glasses are those one that look like Gorgie LaForge from Star Trek The Next Generation? LOL good luck



I haven't seen much reviews on them unless you know something or experience it yourself...


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19748261
> 
> 
> The X-Force glasses are those one that look like Gorgie LaForge from Star Trek The Next Generation? LOL good luck



LOL is a typical response but with that kit and a 3DA-1 adapter (and the EDID hack to a Samsung DLP) you can put a Samsung/Mitsubishi "3D-Ready" DLP set into the current 3D world really cheap and they supposedly work fairly well although I eventually decided not to buy them myself.

Those were actually a strong consideration when I first began investigating 3D for my Samsung DLP since they got suprisingly favorable reviews, especially for that bargain basement pricing, but I've chosen to try and be compatible with current 3D glasses systems so that friends who are buying matching/compatible brands of 3D TV's can bring their Samsung/Mitsubishi/compatible glasses to my house and watch 3D and vice versa.


I've exceeded my initial 3D budget by about double at this point but as soon as they arrive (hopefully today) I'll have 2 pairs of SSG-2100's and 2 pairs of IR UC's and an emitter and my EDID is already modded and my 3DA-1 is already up and working and tuning in the DirecTV n3D channels and my Avatar 3D Blu-Ray should be arriving later today to go with my new Sony 3D BDP.

Next step will be a better AVR/switching solution but one step at a time...


----------



## belleaudb

Just wanted to say I purchased 2 pairs of these. They are much more comfortable than the rechargeable Samsung glasses and they work perfectly with my Samsung Plasma set.


----------



## celitrd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *belleaudb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say I purchased 2 pairs of these. They are much more comfortable than the rechargeable Samsung glasses and they work perfectly with my Samsung Plasma set.



Are they on par with the samsung glasses in term of 3d experience?


----------



## acegamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *celitrd2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are they on par with the samsung glasses in term of 3d experience?



Yes they are, I haven't noticed any difference in quality


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *belleaudb* /forum/post/19758668
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say I purchased 2 pairs of these. They are much more comfortable than the rechargeable Samsung glasses and they work perfectly with my Samsung Plasma set.



These being the IR UC's that this thread is about or these being the X-Force ones???


Also,


I have an old 2007/08 era 6-Series "3D-Ready" HL50A650 50" Lamp Type Samsung RP DLP TV I bought in the fall of '08 and I just got 2 pairs of SSG-2100 Samsung/Mitsubishi glasses AND 2 pairs of the IR UC's yesterday and the UC's are so much more comfortable on my head for the long term as the tightness of the ear pieces on the SSG's digs into my ears and head and hurts after a while, but...

I can actually hear the UC's circuitry loudly clicking the two shutters which is distracting at times (coming from the right hinge area!) and I see a very slight flicker that I have to work to relax my eyes and not think about before I can even begin to ignore it and get into the 3D show/movie I'm trying to watch (I DON'T get either of those things from the SSG's at all), they're just a bit darker than the SSG's, they cast a slight hue on my Samsung Lamp-type DLP set (yellow iirc) that the SSG's don't do, I actually get a bit of a headache after like 10-20 minutes from the flicker of the UC's which I don't get at all from the SSG's, the UC's aren't quite rock solid for sync with some flourescent spiral bulbs and even IR remotes and are prone to momentary sync loss if I look around too much whereas the SSG's were rock solid stable all afternoon and into the night, and little things like that.


Keeping in mind that different display types and even different brands of the same type behave differently with the same glasses and not everyone's eyesight is the same.


So are they junk?

Not at all.

Can I ignore all of those things and watch 3D with these glasses?

For a while at one sitting, Yes.

Can I enjoy my 3DTV with these glasses?

Certainly, for a while anyway!

Would I buy more?

Yes.

Simply put, they're great for guests and kids and people who aren't video snobs that just want to see 3D TV at all, and you just can't beat 'em for the price.


I definitely prefer the SSG's with my TV for proper color/hue/etc related PQ and rock solid sync stability and such but I doubt I'll buy more than the 2 pairs of SSG's I now own unless they get a LOT cheaper at some point...


Just my 0.02










I haven't tried DLP-Link or IR Xpands or anything else yet, just SSG's and IR UC's and the overall 3D experience from both, although slightly different, is just plain WOW to me even from my old Samsung DLP TV!

I just saw Tron on IMAX 3D recently (the week it opened, like 3 weeks ago) and I'm just as happy with Avatar on my 3D TV as I was with Tron in an IMAX 3D Theater!

The 3D on my TV so greatly exceeded my expectations and these UC glasses don't disappoint me at all... Had I not also bought 2 pairs of SSG's and seen the difference I'd be completely satisfied with these IR UC's, mild headaches and all, to see 3DTV as it's just that impressive, period.


----------



## 9646gt

Got my glasses yesterday! Super fast shipping and the quality rocks. WAYYYYYY more comfortable than samsung ones and I think they have better picture quality as well!


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zukikat* /forum/post/19760859
> 
> 
> but...
> 
> I can actually hear the UC's circuitry loudly clicking the two shutters which is distracting at times (coming from the right hinge area!) and I see a very slight flicker that I have to work to relax my eyes and not think about before I can even begin to ignore it and get into the 3D show/movie I'm trying to watch (I DON'T get either of those things from the SSG's at all), they're just a bit darker than the SSG's, they cast a slight hue on my Samsung Lamp-type DLP set (yellow iirc) that the SSG's don't do, I actually get a bit of a headache after like 10-20 minutes from the flicker of the UC's which I don't get at all from the SSG's, the UC's aren't quite rock solid for sync with some flourescent spiral bulbs and even IR remotes and are prone to momentary sync loss if I look around too much whereas the SSG's were rock solid stable all afternoon and into the night, and little things like that.
> 
> 
> Keeping in mind that different display types and even different brands of the same type behave differently with the same glasses and not everyone's eyesight is the same.



First off, thanks for the tip on the UC DLP link thread Zukikat. I know eyes/vision differs from person to person, but I want to point out that my DLP link UCs are flawless. No sound whatsoever and a solid synch throughout the movie unless I turn away and upon return it synchs extremely fast and was rock solid. Matter of fact, it does this so well that I have no issue looking away for a moment or getting another beer.


The main reason I am posting this here is because I do not have IR glasses and emitter and wonder what the DLP link flash does to the IR glasses if you can not turn it off. I do not believe I can turn it off on my TV.


----------



## zukikat

AFAIK I can not turn it off on my tv and from what I've read and seen so far I forget if the DLP-Link signal makes full black screens appear to have a green or blue hue to them on the Mitsubishi DLP sets (I forget which color the Mitsu's use for it) and on the Samsung DLP sets it's a red hue, as in between scenes on a solid black screen it's mildly or moderately tinted with one of those colors instead of being solid black depending on your overall PQ settings.

On my Samsung lamp based set it's a mild deep dark red hue and I didn't notice it at all in 3D Avatar but in 3D Resident Evil every time they went to a full black screen (which they did often) it was dark reddish black instead, which was fine in that movie to go with all the blood and guts and flashing red warning lights and the red & white "Umbrella Corp" logo anyway...

A friend who's very PQ picky and a total A/V snob noticed it a couple of times when the screen went full black and finally said "is that supposed to be red or black?" at one point but he didn't complain and was satisfied with the overall 3D experience he saw on my TV for several hours over the last 2 nights once I explained what the red 3D black screens on my tv were all about. It may annoy him when his new Mitsu arrives next week as the reddish black is probably easier to ignore but we'll see...

I'm told that certain models of Crystal Eyes IR glasses actually filter it out and give you your blacks back automatically so I got curious about them but the only pricing I found for them was considerably more than even the "thought of as expensive" Samsung/Mitsubishi SSG series glasses and so far it doesn't bother me enough to spend so much per pair but maybe later we'll see.


----------



## jason02

I plan on ordering 7 pairs of these glasses(the IR kind).


Do these glasses have any sort of haze or ghosting problems? I ended up returning the x-force 3d glasses(the ones that look like the glasses from star trek) because of the haze problem


----------



## old corps

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jason02* 
I plan on ordering 7 pairs of these glasses(the IR kind).


Do these glasses have any sort of haze or ghosting problems? I ended up returning the x-force 3d glasses(the ones that look like the glasses from star trek) because of the haze problem
I have 2 pair of the UC IR glasses as well as 2 pair of the Mits IR ones. I don't notice any ghosting or haze problems with either of them. Can't really see any difference in performance between them. Mits 73736. Hope this helps.


Ed


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason02* /forum/post/19782276
> 
> 
> I plan on ordering 7 pairs of these glasses(the IR kind).
> 
> 
> Do these glasses have any sort of haze or ghosting problems? I ended up returning the x-force 3d glasses(the ones that look like the glasses from star trek) because of the haze problem



When in the wrong mode on my Samsung DLP TV, following apparently incorrect directions (from another thread) about my tv, I experienced a hazy picture and mediocre depth with both my SSG and UC IR glasses and although there was some mild apparent 3D depth it was an unpleasant and mediocre viewing experience on my first attempt to watch 3D content the day my glasses finally arrived.

As soon as I switched modes on the tv as an experiment just to see what might happen it went from a mediocre experience to crystal clear "holy crap this is awesome" within moments and I was completely sold on the 3D upgrade for my tv.


Also, most people with Samsung DLP TV's that didn't set the HDMI #3 Input name/label to PC in the TV's setup menus complained about ghosting, haze, etc as apparently Samsung tweaked each of those device names for optimum viewing results for each type of device and since their 3D-Ready feature was originally intended for use with a PC, setting the HDMI Input #3 name to PC resolves nearly every picture setting issue and 3D just works exactly as it should unless something else is wrong with the equipment...


----------



## zukikat

So I invited a friend and his wife over for friday night "dinner and a movie" so we could watch "Despicable Me 3D" last night that was recorded to my HD-DVR via DirecTV's n3D PPV movie channel the night before.

I get a headache from the slight flicker I perceive with the UC's so I wore my SSG's.

He has issues with things like Volkswagen pcm LED car dash lighting and such so I gave him my other pair of SSG's and we put the UC's on his wife as they also fit better over her prescription glasses than the SSG's did.

She was totally suprised and blown away when she realized just how good 3D-HDTV is and we all sat and thoroughly enjoyed the entire movie including the minions' 3D antics at the end and then he wanted to try the UC glasses since he's about to buy a Samsung 3D LED/LCD panel tv himself. Sure enough he had the exact same issues with seeing a slight screen flicker and started getting a headache in less than a minute, even faster than the headache I get from them, but other than thone iissues he felt that the PQ was very comparable to the SSG's.

Remember, his wife watched the WHOLE movie through the UC's, didn't see any flicker, and didn't have a headache at all!

So then we decided to ask his wife's opinion, "re-wound" the movie a bit, and handed her the SSG's and after a few minutes of swapping back and forth she said the picture looked just a little nicer through the SSG's but for the price she'd rather have the UC's because they were just as good for a lot less money and fit better over her glasses.


I can usually ignore the headache they give me enough to make it through an entire movie before having to take them off but there's no way my buddy could with his sensitivity to PCM lighting and once I pointed out the clicking I hear from the right hinge area when they're sync'd he heard it too but not as loud as I can and I'm 10 years older than him and with even a little TV volume he couldn't hear it anymore whereas I was sitting next to him and could still hear it from 2-3 feet away.


So as I said, I'm glad I bought them and I "can" use them if I have to and still get a totally satisfactory 3D viewing experience out of them but I prefer to wear my SSG's instead. They've also been totally fine with another friend who's watched an entire 3D movie with me twice, once with the SSG's and once with the UC's so for the majority whose eyes aren't susceptible to flicker and headaches and want a good deal and/or need more glasses for family and guests on a budget they're totally worth the price.

I'm not sure I'd make them the ONLY type of glasses I have in the house, just in case a guest has flicker/headache issues as I wouldn't want them to think that all 3DTV experiences cause headaches and/or have flicker which is totally NOT the case, but later on down the road I'll probably buy more pairs so that more than 4 people can watch 3DTV at my house...


O.T. Side Note: Despicable Me is the first "cartoon" 3D content I've watched and I found that compared to Avatar and Resident Evil, which are both live action 3D movies, (and some other live/studio content) there was much more of a "looking into the screen" (from the screen "back", into the TV) type 3D depth from the cartoon with a few instances of things coming a few feet or less outward towards us from the front of the TV screen whereas with the live action 3D movies and even somewhat with Call of Duty Black Ops on the PS3 I've totally felt engulfed in the action in addition to getting the feeling that I could stand up and walk right into the scene on the spot and/or fall into the perceived endless depths of my TV screen...

There are a few shots in Resident Evil that I easily felt like I was looking out the window of a commercial airliner with the ground 2,000 feet below me and even one scene in Resident Evil involving throwing stars than startles me, makes me blink, and makes me want to duck (I kid you NOT!!!), and I just didn't get that feeling from any of the scenes in Despicable Me, even from the minions' hilarious 3D schenannigans at the end.

I totally enjoyed Despicable Me and will probably watch it again this afternoon with another friend before its paid 24 Hours viewing time expires but so far live-action 3D done well is much more impressive to me.


----------



## jeffdom

Well, I just got my first pair of the Ultra Clear glasses for my Samsung plasma. I own 2 pairs of the SSG Rechargeable and 2 pairs of the Standard.


My first impression is they look a little bulkier and felt a little bigger than the rest, but once you put them on they feel remarkably comfortable.


I passed them around the room to watch 3D content and they look exactly the same in terms of Picture quality as both other Samsung models.


They actually have less sync issues and flicker issues as well! I only had one loss of sync issue throughout the entire BCS Game on ESPN last night!


So far, these are the best bang for the buck by far! The only issue being the color.. I wish they were grey or black.


Also, the samsung glasses are def more attractive then these on My girlfriend.


----------



## zukikat

You shouldn't be having any sync issues with your SSG's unless maybe your viewing distance or angle is excessive or partially obstructed.


I sit about 9 feet from a 50" DLP set with the emitter sitting flat and top center on the TV's housing and I've sat through several full length movies including Avatar (2.5-ish hours!) with no sync loss whatsoever with the Mitsubishi/Samsung Emitter and SSG-2100AB glasses while the UltraClears might lose sync momentarily once or twice per movie. With the SSG's on I've even gotten up and walked into the kitchen to grab more drinks/munchies while staring at the screen with no sync loss until a wall gets in the way and the SSG's re-sync the moment I come back from behind the wall which puts the screen and emitter back within my line of sight again.

I forgot to mention that my TV is sitting on a stand less than 2 feet high which puts the screen at eye level instead of up high on a wall which might also make a difference for emitter efficiency and sync stabiliy depending on your choice of emitter placement.


The UC's are a little slower at coping with sync loss and are more susceptible to momentary sync issues from moving my head around quickly or looking too far off-axis, but for the price they're definitely worth it to have extra pairs for guests.


SIDE NOTE:

Now I usually wear the SSG's if I have a choice as I get a headache from the UC's fairly quickly and I don't get one at all from the SSG's but I've had friends over for 99% of my 3D viewing and we usually switch glasses between movies just to A/B compare them and we've even watched the same movie twice on a few occasions with the opposite brands of glasses on as a test so I do have a good reference for both the SSG's and the UC's and the UC's are "almost" totally stable (and still totally watchable) while the SSG's just plain work.

The ONE time I've had sync issues with the SSG's it turns out the battery was dying as they began to randomly stutter and it slowly became more problematic while the other pair of SSG's (on my brother at the time) was working fine the whole time and a quick battery change solved the problem completely.


Only one of my friends so far has also gotten a headache with the UC's and has no problems with the SSG's at all so it's really a person specific "issue". I didn't even mention headaches, he just started getting one within a couple of minutes of putting them on and wasn't happy about it because he's wanting a 3DTV and really wanted to see the movie so I traded the SSG's to him as he took off the UC's and he didn't want to put them on at first because the headache from the UC's was that bad just that quickly but once he tried the SSG's he was totally able to watch the entire 2 hour movie with no issues whatsoever.

Note that his wife was also wearing a pair of UC's and she had no issues whatsoever so it's not really a glasses thing so much as a personal vision thing... With the UC's it usually takes 10-20 minutes to start really bothering me and I can usually ignore the headache I get for long enough to make it through a 90 minute movie but on him it took maybe 2 minutes or less and it was downright painful for him and we're both totally fine with the SSG glasses instead.


It's VERY RARE but it's just something to be aware of if you should choose to use only UC glasses for your sole means of 3D viewing, meaning that it'll look impressive to everyone and most people will be fine but some people won't be able to watch for very long or possibly at all if the UC's are your only glasses.


With some vendors now offering 2 pairs of the SSG's with a movie included for a little over $200 new in the box and being able to find them on Ebay for even less sometimes, since that makes them no longer anywhere near double the price I'm personally opting to spend that $20-$30 extra per pair on the SSG's instead but if the UC's didn't give me a headache I'd definitely buy more of them instead because they do work very well for the price but unfortunately I drew the UC headache "short straw", damit.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jeffdom* 
I only had one loss of sync issue throughout the entire BCS Game on ESPN last night!
I did not realize the game was broadcast in 3d. Who is your carrier/provider?


----------



## jeffdom

Directv, Channel 106


It looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Rach

I bought two pairs yesterday. Looking forward to comparing with Samsung's.


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/19814382
> 
> 
> I bought two pairs yesterday. Looking forward to comparing with Samsung's.



Please be sure and let us know which type of TV (Plasma, DLP, LCD/LED, etc) and ideally which model TV you're using them with for your comparison as that does actually make a difference.


----------



## bhazard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zukikat* 
Please be sure and let us know which type of TV (Plasma, DLP, LCD/LED, etc) and ideally which model TV you're using them with for your comparison as that does actually make a difference.
I will be ordering the new LG UCs when they become available later this month. Based on the reviews here, they should hopefully work quite well, and at a better price than the LG glasses. The regular LG glasses are good, but not great (dim, with occasional flickering), so I'm hoping these can make the viewing experience a little better. I will review them when I get them.


TV= LG 60PX950 THX 3D Certified Plasma


----------



## Paul McPherson

I looks like these glasses will work w/ my Mits DLP WD-73835 (with the Mits adapter) as well as my new Sammy LCD UN55C7000, but will the new Samsung 3D Glasses work with the Mits?


----------



## Paul McPherson

..wait a tick. It looks like these will NOT work w/ the Samsung LED. Looks like there's a different non-DLP version for the Sammy.


I may have answered my own question here but it looks like my TVs require totally different glasses.










Looks like I'll be buying 6 pairs now (4 for the Mits; DLP, and 2 more for the Sammy; non DLP version).


----------



## zukikat

Hey Paul,

I believe you are in the right place as this is the IR thread for these glasses, not the DLP-Link version thread, (unless I'm confused) and you don't have to buy all those glasses to have 3D on both of your TV's. You do NOT have to buy DLP glasses just to get 3D on a DLP TV. The "3D-Ready" DLP TV's will also work with IR glasses if you add an IR Emitter to the DLP TV and I know it works just fine because that's what I did with my Samsung DLP TV!


Samsung glasses ARE Mitsubishi glasses and vice versa. The badging may say one or the other but if you look at the part/model number they're usually the same.


As far as I know your new Samsung TV has the IR Emitter for the SSG-2x00 (2100 or 2200 models) glasses built-in. So it stands to reason that these UltraClear IR glasses should work with your new Samsung TV too.


As for your older 73" Mitsu DLP TV, your new Samsung's glasses WILL work with it too.

BUT the snag is that the 'ol Mitsu TV doesn't have a built-in IR Emitter like your Samsung TV has so you'd need to get an emitter for the Mitsu TV that's compatible with your new Samsung glasses but that's not the entire ideal 3D solution without another minor detail...

Your older Mitsu 3D-Ready TV only knows the older "checkerboard" 3D format instead of the new 3D formats so it doesn't know what to do with 3D signals from the new 3D Blu-Ray players or the Playstation 3 or XBox game consoles or cable boxes or satellite TV receivers, but there's a simple solution to that 3D content compatibility "problem" that will make all of those devices work in 3D with your Mitsubishi TV AND also get you 2 additional pairs of Samsung glasses while also adding everything you need to get the old 73" Mitsu to work with your new Samsung's 3D Glasses too, and then you'd have 4 pairs of glasses that 'll work on both TV's and give you 3D in both rooms! and then you can add a few pairs of these Ultra-Clear IR 3D glasses too...


The Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 3D Starter Kit for the older 3D-Ready DLP TV's seems expensive at first until you realize it comes with 2 pairs of the SSG-2100AB Mitsubishi/Samsung 3D Glasses, the Mitsubishi/Samsung 3D IR Emitter for the 3D-Ready TV's that don't have one built in, AND the 3DA-1 Format Adapter unit that converts all the new 3D formats into a 3D signal your big 'ol Mitsu 3D-Ready DLP TV will know what to do with, and yes it works great!

Although that kit's retail pricing is between $400 - $500 USD you can often find it at numerous vendors for not much over $300 if you check with Amazon and Ebay.


Hope that info helps...


----------



## Paul McPherson

Very informative. Love this forum. Yes, my Mits DLP has the emitter socket in the back, so I'll look for the emitter. I already have a 3DA-1 Format Adapter so I'll use it for my DirecTV box. I have a checkerbox Panasonic Blu-ray player so I shouldn't need the adapter for that connection.


So really I just need the emitter and 2 more pairs of glasses to have 4 total (that can be used on each TV). Sweet.


----------



## Paul McPherson

Wow, I actually found just the high-powered emitter and two pairs of UltraClear IR glasses (no adapter) bundled for $230, nice.


----------



## ComcastTech

I have a Samsung UN55C8000 LED TV and just got 2 of these glasses and they are wayyyyyyyy better than the battery operated Samsung glasses I got with the tv. I am going to sell the samy's on craigslist and get more of these in place. I got them for $90 for both pair not 1 but 2 for 90 shipped on ebay brand new this is with the promo from buyitnow.com $10 credit they are offering this month (Jan.) on ebay. These glasses seem to eliminate the ghosting and cross talk everyone rants about with the samsung glasses they fit way better and block out ambient light alot more. The depth of 3D seems to be magnified with these as well. Also if you have the tv that I do or any of these Samsung LED/LCD tv's if you want to reduce the ghosting and crosstalk even more go into the 3D picture settings while in 3D mode and take the 3D Optomization option down to -1 it only has three options -1, 0, and +1, for some reason -1 makes things alot more clear and gets rid of most ghosting and crosstalk. Anyway these glasses are the best I've seen and no joke it puts my buddys Panasonic VT25 3D Plasma to shame.


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComcastTech* /forum/post/19858664
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung UN55C8000 LED TV and just got 2 of these glasses and they are wayyyyyyyy better than the battery operated Samsung glasses I got with the tv. I am going to sell the samy's on craigslist and get more of these in place. I got them for $90 for both pair not 1 but 2 for 90 shipped on ebay brand new this is with the promo from buyitnow.com $10 credit they are offering this month (Jan.) on ebay. These glasses seem to eliminate the ghosting and cross talk everyone rants about with the samsung glasses they fit way better and block out ambient light alot more. The depth of 3D seems to be magnified with these as well. Also if you have the tv that I do or any of these Samsung LED/LCD tv's if you want to reduce the ghosting and crosstalk even more go into the 3D picture settings while in 3D mode and take the 3D Optomization option down to -1 it only has three options -1, 0, and +1, for some reason -1 makes things alot more clear and gets rid of most ghosting and crosstalk. Anyway these glasses are the best I've seen and no joke it puts my buddys Panasonic VT25 3D Plasma to shame.



I have the exact same tv as you and generally agree with your assessment. However, I wouldn't say that it completely eliminates crosstalk. The glasses do fit better and block out light much better. The only negative is that if you move your head to far to the right, the picture goes "cold" (loss of light & blue tones take over) and if you move your head to far to the left, the picture goes "warm" (brightness gain and warm brown tones take over)...so my suggestion is look straight at the tv when you get these glasses from whatever angle (doesn't matter) and you will be fine.


----------



## mr_jbloggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul McPherson* /forum/post/19850095
> 
> 
> Wow, I actually found just the high-powered emitter and two pairs of UltraClear IR glasses (no adapter) bundled for $230, nice.



Where exactly did you find this deal?


----------



## nescosmo

I bought one of this glasses and they are OK. I do have a viewsonic and when I use this glasses it make my head get full of I do not what, so when I change to the viewsonic, it make my head be better. to my wife it give her head pain.

I like them they are as good as the viewsonic but there is something in it that I can not explain.


----------



## avszilla

I have a mits laservue and use the 3dc 1000 starter kit emitter and 2 pair of the mits 3d glasses. I got 2 pair of the ultraclears today, put in a 3d blue ray and voila, the glasses worked perfectly when turned on the first time. They are lighter and keep more light out than the mits glasses. For comparison, I put one pair on top of the other and it was very easy to tilt the view so I could get an immediate comjparison of the view between the 2. The ultraclears have a noticeable clearer picture, more deep color and depth. I started off by putting on a pair and switching and the difference was noticeable, but not much. However, when I put one pair on top of the other while viewing, the quick change made the difference much more apparent. I do not know if this will be as noticeable on another tv, but it is noticeable on the laservue.


I prefer the ultraclears over the mits glasses because they are more comfortable and provide a better viewing experience.


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr_jbloggs* /forum/post/19863667
> 
> 
> Where exactly did you find this deal?



It's 3dflightsim's Samsung/Mitsu compatible 3D Glasses and custom 3DFS-50 "High Power" Emitter bundle off their website and ebay auctions and it does work very well, but if you need or want the Mitsu 3DA-1 Format Adapter unit you can find the full genuine Mitsu 3DC-1000 kit new on sale for about $100 more than the 3dfs glasses/emitter kit and end up with 2 pairs of the genuine Samsung/Mitsu SSG-2100AB glasses which do work a bit better overall (imo) instead of the less expensive UC's that do an very good job for their cheap price.


I essentially got and tried both of those kits at the same time (3dfs kit and Mitsu 3DC kit) as my first 3D experience to compare both the SSG and UC glasses for myself and I found that both emitters are totally interchangeable but apparently the 3DFS-50 emitter will work in a much larger room than the Mitsu emitter can (although my room's not big enough to prove that), and personally I prefer the SSG glasses for overall PQ and sync stability and pretty much flawless 3D performance on my Samsung 50" DLP TV but the UC's were better for overall long-term wearing comfort and for the price the UC's are great as a 3rd and 4th pair for guests which is what I do with them myself for now...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nescosmo* /forum/post/19866718
> 
> 
> I bought one of this glasses and they are OK. I do have a viewsonic and when I use this glasses it make my head get full of I do not what, so when I change to the viewsonic, it make my head be better. to my wife it give her head pain.
> 
> I like them they are as good as the viewsonic but there is something in it that I can not explain.



That would be the headache issue I mentionned having with these glasses earlier in this thread iirc.

Most people don't have that problem with them at all but I'm one of the few unlucky people that can't make it through a 45 minute 3D program without having a mild to moderate but fairly ignorable headache and one of my buddies can't even wear these with the sync signal on for more than 60 seconds without being in major headache pain, but neither of us has any problem sitting through all 2.5 hours of 3D Avatar with the Samsung/Mitsu SSG glasses and neither of us has any issues with migranes or anything like that... We just apparently have a genetic disposition to be visually sensitive to the shutter action in these particular glasses while most people don't have that problem at all with them. He also has a major issue with 60hz CRT PC monitors and flourescent lights and those things bother me after a while as well... If flourescent lights bother you then these might not be a good choice but otherwise they're fine.

His wife, my other buddy, and my other buddy's teenaged daughter don't get any headache from these and can sit through 3D Avatar with these glasses with no problem. The buddy's wife and the other buddy's daughter can't tell the difference between the SSG's and the UC's but the buddy who can wear them without getting a headache says the UC's are a little darker and skew the tint a little but are totally watchable and worth the cheap price.


----------



## jason02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason02* /forum/post/19782276
> 
> 
> I plan on ordering 7 pairs of these glasses(the IR kind).
> 
> 
> Do these glasses have any sort of haze or ghosting problems? I ended up returning the x-force 3d glasses(the ones that look like the glasses from star trek) because of the haze problem



Update:


I received the ultra clears today(the IR kind).


I exchanged the x force 'star trek' glasses for these, because i wasn't satisfied with the quality(the x -force 3-d glasses had serious ghosting on my Mitsubishi 65838)


Overall the ultra clears are great quality for the price. I kept switching between the Mits starter pack 3-d glasses and the ultra clears while watching Avatar and could not tell the difference.


I also tested watching avatar with 7 glasses at once with the mits IR emitter, and everything was fine. I like the Mits IR emitter because the signal doesn't mess with the remote control like other high power emitters.


And the great thing about all of this is, 6 PAIRS OF GLASSES FOR FREE!


Basically i'm going to sell the free 3-d starter kit i got from the Mitsubishi rebate(worth $400) on ebay since i have the ultra clears. So i basically got a $400 credit to buy these.


I highly reccomend the ultra clears, don't waste you money on the more expensive "name brand" glasses!


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason02* /forum/post/19873076
> 
> 
> I like the Mits IR emitter because the signal doesn't mess with the remote control like other high power emitters.



I'm curious which emitters caused problems for your remote, just as a reference?


I know my 3DFS-50 "High-Power" Emitter didn't cause any interference or issues or problems with the normal operation of my Samsung DLP TV's remote, my Sony 3D Blu-Ray Player's remote, my Harman Kardon AVR's remote, or my buddy's brand new Mitsubishi 73638 DLP TV's remote during 3D operation with the 3DFS-50 emitter on and in use the whole time.


----------



## soberparty

Where do I go to get a list of SONY XBR60LX900 compatable 3D glasses?

I would like to research a few sets, and decide on if I am going to get another 2 pairs...


Tx


----------



## jason02

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zukikat* 
I'm curious which emitters caused problems for your remote, just as a reference?


I know my 3DFS-50 "High-Power" Emitter didn't cause any interference or issues or problems with the normal operation of my Samsung DLP TV's remote, my Sony 3D Blu-Ray Player's remote, my Harman Kardon AVR's remote, or my buddy's brand new Mitsubishi 73638 DLP TV's remote during 3D operation with the 3DFS-50 emitter on and in use the whole time.
I don't know the model number, but the emitter that came with the x-force 3d glasses caused interference with my remote. I could'nt change the volume or anything.


----------



## zukikat

ah, X-Force strikes again...










Doesn't suprise me and should NOT be a normal occurrence for most emitters afaik...


----------



## Paul McPherson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr_jbloggs* /forum/post/19863667
> 
> 
> Where exactly did you find this deal?



You have a PM.


----------



## bhazard

Just bought the new LG version of the glasses. Will let you guys know how they are when I get them.


----------



## soberparty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soberparty* /forum/post/19874245
> 
> 
> Where do I go to get a list of SONY XBR60LX900 compatable 3D glasses?
> 
> I would like to research a few sets, and decide on if I am going to get another 2 pairs...
> 
> 
> Tx



My wife cannot fit into the standard glasses that came with the TV. I am looking into the childrens glasses as an option, but I wanted to check here before I drop all that $$ for glasses. Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## soberparty

still checking this thread for any possibillities out there....


----------



## wnielsenbb

Haven't heard of anyone with sony compatible glasses. I believe they are quite different from anything else, so I wouldn't hold your breath on third party glasses.


----------



## nickels55

OK, I saved a buck and got the DLP Link UC variety. So am I stuck now with DLP Link? Can I buy the $230 kit from 3dflightsim and use those IR Emitter glasses along with the DLP Link version, or will one of my glasses be out of sync based on my 3D TV mode?


----------



## wnielsenbb

You probably can use both at the same time. The IR ones might not block the dlp link flash well though. I found this to be a problem with nVidia glasses. They work, but look a bit washed out from the dlp link flash. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## soberparty

Guys, my poor wife cant watch 3D at our house because the glasses litterally fall down and hit her in her chin. Its really pitiful....She has to constantly hold the glasses in perfect position, and even then she has to deal with the inabillity to watch in comfort because of either the "chin thing" or issues of holding her arms up the whole time.


I am thinking about buying the childrens glasses (blue ones) but I really would hate to drop the $$ on them and they dont fit for some reason......plz someone give us an option.


Thanks


----------



## nickels55

*soberparty* - damn if I remember where I saw it on these forums here, but someone had a great idea. They simply took a normal rimmed hat, put some small holes in the correct spot on the rim, and attached the glasses to the rim of the hat with plastic ties. It was their way to keep the glasses on their kid without worry of them falling off their smaller faces. Sounds like this will also work for your wife. Search this forum, you'll find it...


EDIT: found it

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post19412372


----------



## wnielsenbb

buy the kids glasses from somewhere you can return them if you need.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Or wait for LG's passive displays to come out. They are dropping active glasses entirely I guess.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19905765
> 
> 
> Or wait for LG's passive displays to come out. They are dropping active glasses entirely I guess.



I don't see this as a good solution for any time to come for several reasons. Do I need to elaborate or can we say folks are more interested in making what they have invested in now work? Not to mention the failure of these no glasses systems to work worth a crap.


I am just glad I have a minimal investment in this technology because they really need to get their act together, trounce that stupid HDMI 1.4 limit that appears to be a name only and not bandwidth thing, and quit trying to get folks to buy new stuff that they don't need.


I feel a need to quantify these statements before getting flamed. Here is the bottom line, no new AVRs that can pass HDMI 1.4 do any new processing to the audio that the 1.3 versions did not. Additionaly, there is no bandwidth bottleneck with 1.3 AVRs. So this is simply a handshake issue. Yeah, buy the new stuff.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soberparty* /forum/post/19905017
> 
> Guys, my poor wife cant watch 3D at our house because the glasses litterally fall down and hit her in her chin. Its really pitiful....She has to constantly hold the glasses in perfect position, and even then she has to deal with the inabillity to watch in comfort because of either the "chin thing" or issues of holding her arms up the whole time.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about buying the childrens glasses (blue ones) but I really would hate to drop the $$ on them and they dont fit for some reason......plz someone give us an option.
> 
> 
> Thanks



How about eyewear retainers? They can double as a way to hang the glasses from your neck when you just want to take the glasses off briefly.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product 


Hey guys, how comfortable are these glasses on the nose and on the sides of your head otherwise?


----------



## zukikat

Totally depends on the glasses and the person wearing them and then it also varies from one brand to another just like regular eyewear.

Out of the two brands I've tried, the UltraClear glasses are more comfortable to wear on my head but give me a vision based headache fairly quickly over time whereas the Samsung/Mitsubishi SSG- glasses pinch the sides of my head above my ears after a while but don't give me any headache at all and I prefer their 3D functionaliy and picture quality much better while some of my guests don't get the headache at all and prefer both the fit and operation of the cheaper glasses for the price whereas others have issues with the cheaper glasses picture quality and operation and will only watch 3D at my house with my SSG's.


----------



## nickels55

I am not totally thrilled with the DLP Link UC glasses. In normal daylight even at like 8' they seem to occasionally lose sync. The rainbow annoys me as well.


So, I'm now considering the $230 3Dflightsim IR kit with appears to be 2 sets of the IR UC glasses and high power emitter. Of course, I'll have to return the DLP Link glasses at a loss, but is it worth it? This will cost more, but it seems the IR glasses work better (no sync issues and no rainbow). Will the DLP Link flash do anything but wash out the PQ a little? I want the best PQ without dropping a fortune.


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19919978
> 
> 
> I am not totally thrilled with the DLP Link UC glasses. In normal daylight even at like 8' they seem to occasionally lose sync. The rainbow annoys me as well.
> 
> 
> So, I'm now considering the $230 3Dflightsim IR kit with appears to be 2 sets of the IR UC glasses and high power emitter. Of course, I'll have to return the DLP Link glasses at a loss, but is it worth it? This will cost more, but it seems the IR glasses work better (no sync issues and no rainbow). Will the DLP Link flash do anything but wash out the PQ a little? I want the best PQ without dropping a fortune.



Note that I may be wrong but I BELIEVE the UC IR and UC DLP-Link glasses use the OPPOSITE sync mode so they won't work together simultaneously.

You "can" try to use glasses with opposite sync modes together and both wearers WILL see 3D but for the ones in the wrong sync mode the picture will look hazy and such and can be uncomfortable to look at the 3D content for the wearer after a while. There are apparently some brands of glasses that have a sync mode selector switch but the UC's aren't one of the brands that will do that...


I've admittedly never used DLP-Link glasses but I'm not "against" them at all or "for" the IR glasses systems as a hardcore "this works and that sucks" perspective or anything like that so please don't feel attacked or insulted by this post if you're a DLP-Link fan.

I read a lot before making my choice, heard quite a few reports of rainbows and ghosting and haziness and PQ issues and intermittent sync issues during daylight and having to partially cover the sensor with tape and tilt your head to an angle to clear up some of the issues and even reports of headaches in some cases with DLP-Link glasses amidst the rave reviews they mostly got, and noticed that many of the reviews were often based on cheap "get in" costs with acceptable PQ for the price, while in the IR glasses reviews I was only seeing complaints of certain brands of glasses casting an overall color hue and many IR glasses setups having off-hue blacks on some TV's with IR glasses that's caused by the DLP-Link signal (left unfiltered/ignored by most IR glasses) when the TV doesn't have a DLP-Link on/off option as the only real complaint unless they went with those absolute bargain basement proprietary 4 pairs for $120 old technology el-cheapo IR Glasses that are extra dark and "slow" and full of flicker and motion haze and even some ghosting as a result.


So I decided to go with the original manufacturer's system (Samsung/Mitsubishi, the SSG-XXXX model which is IR based) as an initial reference AND try the "cheap glasses" that were compatible with that same manufacturer's system (IR UltraClears) and compare things for myself with the genuine equipment as a reference point and sell what I didn't like as well on ebay and keep what I liked better and then go from there if I still didn't like what I experienced...

I also started with extremely low expectations and not only were they exceeded once I chose the correct L/R mode, let me say that I was totally and completely blown away by my initial home HD 3D experience with the glasses system I chose... Day or night, it just worked... Hue'd blacks in a pitch black scene occasionally and during credits as expected but not distracting at all to me, I didn't even notice at first, and no other issues or sync problems whatsoever even with the curtains wide open all day...

I still plan to try DLP-Link as well eventually but for now I'm hapy with the SSG IR kit.

I'm not rolling in cash at all and don't have some big movie theater style room in my house but I hate going the absolute cheapest anything and settling for mostly good enough, especially with something as cool as 3D that is as good as the IMAX 3D Theater at home when viewed with decent choices of equipment...


Which means this is just what I know from a lot of research and personal experiences so far and I'm only posting it to help others get a better feel for what they might encounter if considering a switch to IR after trying DLP-Links if they weren't happy with the results.

This post is NOT to knock DLP-Link at all because I've repeatedly heard that when you get everything just right and properly darken the room the UC DLP-Links work stunningly without the IR black hue "problem" at all and you just can't beat the performance of either type of Ultra Clear glasses (IR or DLP-Link) for the price. Too bad they're not compatible with each other though as I understand things... (L/R Normal vs L/R Reversed)


Soooooo..............


Your rainbows should be totally gone with decent IR glasses and I'll be amazed if you continue having sync problems in daylight once you go with an IR setup unless you put the emitter in a blocked location or you've got some other light source causing the problem but I doubt it. I set mine on top center of my TV and it works great but most people set them on a shelf near the bottom of the TV with no issues whatsoever.


It's been my experience that the 3DFS-50 "High-Power" Emitter from 8-12 feet away won't work any better than the genuine Mitsu/Samsung Emitter does even in bright daylight so don't go paying extra for the High Power one unless you have a really large room. I have that exact kit you mentionned AND the actual Mitsu kit and have tested both on MY 50" Sammy AND my buddy's new 73" Mitsu with us, his kid, his wife, and several of our friends at his house AND mine as a reasonable survey pool...

I couldn't get any further away from the emitter in either of our viewing rooms so I don't know the max range of the Mitsu emitter for stable day or night viewing compared to the High-Power Emitter. It does work and it works fine but it didn't work any better than the Mitsu one does at a viewing distance comparable to yours...


I forget if you're on a Mitsu or Sammy TV but the Sammy's can't turn DLP-Link off whatsoever as far as I know and have a reddish hue to the blacks as a result, which I only see at all during "fade to black" scenes and black background movie credits on my Sammy so far, and I think it's a greenish or bluish hue for the blacks on the older Mitsu's that don't have the menu setting to turn DLP-Link off or choose between DLP-Link and IR. Some people can't stand it, others have no idea it's even there. I know it's there but I only see it during credits and such and it doesn't distract from my 3D viewing experience whatsoever personally and my guests haven't noticed it at all.


I could see where a space movie or documentary might possibly be a little distracting with the dlp-link signal skewing the black a little for most IR glasses but I've watched Avatar 3D and Resident Evil Afterlife 3D from Blu-Ray, Despicable Me 3D from DirecTV n3D PPV, and the numerous DirecTV n3D shows and documentaries and a couple of the ESPN 3D ball games and haven't had it distract from my 3D viewing experience at all, and my guests don't notice it until I point it out and even then they either still don't see it or it doesn't bother them at all...

I run my TV's color settings a little lower than some people who like their picture extra "vibrant" or "brilliant" because I prefer people's flesh-tones to look life-like instead of looking all heavily covered with makeup and especially for football players to look like football players rather than cartoon characters and I could see where if you run really high color levels the dlp-link hue in the blacks could be more apparent but I'd highly recommend trying it for yourself and see how the two technology delivery method experiences compare on your particular TV. Note that there ARE IR glasses that filter out the DLP-Link signal for those TV's that can't turn it off but it's my understanding that they're stupid expensive right now (a lot more than the Mitsu/Samsung's) and I almost never even see it at all so they're not worth it to me so far...


Hope that helps...


----------



## bhazard

The LG version of the ultra clears are a mixed bag.


They perform great with no light, as good or better than the standard LG glasses. As soon as you turn on any lights though, there is a good amount of flicker on any white colored material.


----------



## zukikat

are any of those lights flourescent sprials by chance?

the frequency that the LG ones work on may be more susceptible to flourescent light.


I'm also trying to recall about the whole "partially cover the sensor with flat black tape" discussion and what it was for but it seems like further investigation of that might be a possible solution for you...


I have a flourescent spiral bulb equipped standard floor lamp that stays on all night in the corner behind my entertainment center (on a timer) and my kitchen light around the corner in a semi-open floor plan is often on at night and the Samsung/Mitsubishi compatible version of these UC glasses don't seem to care.

They were a little picky about direct sunlight occasionally but not bad overall...


My genuine Samsung/Mitsubishi glasses don't seem to care about light at all, as long as you're at least in the room with the emitter and sort of facing the screen at all they just work but at more than double the price the UC's are a definite bargain.


----------



## nickels55

The only reason I mentioned the 3dsim kit was that it comes with an emitter, not really caring that it is high powered. If they sell a normal IR emitter that works with the UC's let me know. Two pairs of UC IR glasses shipped goes for about $115, so the emitter needs to cost under $115 shipped to make it worth while.


So, where does one purchase an inexpensive IR emitter that works with all these UC, Samsung/Mitts glasses?


----------



## zukikat

The 3DFS Emitter is $5 more than your 2x UC's for $115 as I recall, priced at $120 last time I looked if you buy it separate from his bundle with a slight discount to it for getting it with his UC glasses bundle. I believe $99 seems to be the lowest compatible emitter available right now and it's actually just the $50-ish genuine Mitsu emitter that comes in the 3DC-1000 kit being marked up big-time and offered for sale for $99 by the tru3d guys... They also offer 2 pairs of UC IR's and the Mitsu/Samsung emitter bundled together but they want about what the 3DFS kit costs for their little bundle (still $99 for the mitsu emitter even in the bundle based on the math) and they want even more to bundle it with the IR Xpand glasses which are considerably more expensive than the UC's to begin with.


Theres a whole thread on Emitters but it's pretty short so far and not getting a lot of input as most people seem to either be buying the Mitsu kit to get IR and 3DA-1 unit and 2 pairs of the Samsung glasses for a very reasonable price that rivals any other glasses and emitter and 3DA-1 bundle (the 3DC-1000 Mitsu kit can be found for $320-ish and sometimes less on Amazon and Ebay now) or just opting for DLP-Link for budget reasons.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1302936


----------



## bhazard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zukikat* /forum/post/19923240
> 
> 
> are any of those lights flourescent sprials by chance?
> 
> the frequency that the LG ones work on may be more susceptible to flourescent light.
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to recall about the whole "partially cover the sensor with flat black tape" discussion and what it was for but it seems like further investigation of that might be a possible solution for you...
> 
> 
> I have a flourescent spiral bulb equipped standard floor lamp that stays on all night in the corner behind my entertainment center (on a timer) and my kitchen light around the corner in a semi-open floor plan is often on at night and the Samsung/Mitsubishi compatible version of these UC glasses don't seem to care.
> 
> They were a little picky about direct sunlight occasionally but not bad overall...
> 
> 
> My genuine Samsung/Mitsubishi glasses don't seem to care about light at all, as long as you're at least in the room with the emitter and sort of facing the screen at all they just work but at more than double the price the UC's are a definite bargain.



You are correct. It is definitely the fault of the florescents, but the ultra clears are more susceptible to the flicker with them than the LG glasses. Still a great buy though in a dark room, almost no difference from the LG glasses in that environment, and somewhat better.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I am guessing the black tape fix is to make a little hood over the sensor so it can only see the emmiter, and block any other light from shining on it. Just guessing of course, since luckily I have a bat cave.


----------



## citsur86

Just got these to replace a pair of Samsung $150 3D rechargables that my dog destroyed.


I watched Resident Evil 3D with them and after a long comparison of multiple scenes switching between these and the remaining Samsung Glasses, I have to say these were actually better quality.


Some initial thoughts were that the arms of the glasses were quiet flimsy, but the fit was much more comfortable on these than on the Samsung. These also have a big side to block light and distractions from the side, I love this. The image was slightly brighter with these. 2 thumbs up, I will be ordering 3 or 4 more pairs.


----------



## xlj1000

Hi,


This is a very helpful thread, but after quickly look through I didn't find anything that matches my situation. So I will post it:


I got the old i-glasses for my Samsung LED DLP (HLT5687s) a year or two back:

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlphdwi3dvis.html 


Those are now discontinued. However I am wondering if the IR emitter is compatible with the newer 3D Heaven clear glasses.


I send an email message to ultimate3dheaven.com but haven't get any reply yet.


Thanks


----------



## nickels55

*xlj1000* - I think you are going to have to be the one that figures it out for us, but this might help. There is also a seller called 3DTVCorp that sells these exact glasses with their own emitter on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/3DTV-Kit-DLP-TV-...-/150547867478 

From looking at the photo, they seem like the glasses are identical.


From what I've read on 3DTVCorp's site, their emitter (seen in the ebay link) works with UC IR Glasses.


So, you might get lucky. Since both emitters work on those older glasses it stands to reason that they will both work with Ultra Clear glasses. Of course, this is purely a guess on my part based on the small amount of information available.


PS - I don't think ultimate3dheaven replies to emails. I emailed them about a return earlier this week and never got a response.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I think 3d Heaven is just one guy working his butt off in a rapidly expanding business filled with mass confusion. I am sure his top priority has to be shipping product, which he is doing a pretty good job of. I hope he gets to your questions soon though. Customer service is pretty vital to sustaining business.


----------



## citsur86

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zukikat*
The 3DFS Emitter is $5 more than your 2x UC's for $115 as I recall, priced at $120 last time I looked if you buy it separate from his bundle with a slight discount to it for getting it with his UC glasses bundle. I believe $99 seems to be the lowest compatible emitter available right now and it's actually just the $50-ish genuine Mitsu emitter that comes in the 3DC-1000 kit being marked up big-time and offered for sale for $99 by the tru3d guys... They also offer 2 pairs of UC IR's and the Mitsu/Samsung emitter bundled together but they want about what the 3DFS kit costs for their little bundle (still $99 for the mitsu emitter even in the bundle based on the math) and they want even more to bundle it with the IR Xpand glasses which are considerably more expensive than the UC's to begin with.


Theres a whole thread on Emitters but it's pretty short so far and not getting a lot of input as most people seem to either be buying the Mitsu kit to get IR and 3DA-1 unit and 2 pairs of the Samsung glasses for a very reasonable price that rivals any other glasses and emitter and 3DA-1 bundle (the 3DC-1000 Mitsu kit can be found for $320-ish and sometimes less on Amazon and Ebay now) or just opting for DLP-Link for budget reasons.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1302936
Maybe but mine came very professionally wrapped, with a letter of thank you and who it was packaged by etc. Everything was very good with my transaction with them.


----------



## Double_D864

I have a Sammy plasma and just received the Ultra Clears a few days ago. They SUCK compared to my Xpand X103's. They don't have anywhere near the image quality, 3D effect is not as good, and they do this weird distortion of color on certain material. if you turn your head a little side to side they add a weird bluish tint, and I also don't like the fact that you can't turn them off with the button. You put them in the bag turn them off, weird.


Unless I got two pairs of defective glasses, these things just don't perform. Wish I hadn't read this thread and saw people singing their praises. Oh well.


----------



## Double_D864




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19944409
> 
> *xlj1000*PS - I don't think ultimate3dheaven replies to emails. I emailed them about a return earlier this week and never got a response.



I want to return the glasses I bought from them, but I am afraid I will never see my money back. I wonder if it would almost be better to try and sell on Ebay


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Double_D864* /forum/post/19950101
> 
> 
> I have a Sammy plasma and just received the Ultra Clears a few days ago. They SUCK compared to my Xpand X103's. They don't have anywhere near the image quality, 3D effect is not as good, and they do this weird distortion of color on certain material. if you turn your head a little side to side they add a weird bluish tint, and I also don't like the fact that you can't turn them off with the button. You put them in the bag turn them off, weird.
> 
> 
> Unless I got two pairs of defective glasses, these things just don't perform. Wish I hadn't read this thread and saw people singing their praises. Oh well.



Are the X103's DLP link? It doesn't specify on the website (not that I could see). I'd like to try a pair, but am using DLP link and don't want to mix IR because the IR glasses would see a washed out image because of the DLP link.


You can turn the glasses off with the button. Push and hold 2-3 seconds and you'll see them flash 3 times....... Boom: off.


Dunno if your are defective or what....... There's a slight temperature change from cooler blue when looking through the extreme top of the lenses to a warmer, natural color through the middle and bottom parts. But nothing that changes by moving my head from side to side.


Mike W.


----------



## wnielsenbb

103's are their ir universal glasses. 102's are dlp link, which wouldn't work with a plasma of course. Weird that the rest of us love them. Maybe they mixed up a bad batch.


----------



## aggie993

Hey Guys,


First off thanks for the information on the site. I recently purchased two of these to go with my pn58c8000. The issue is that I am having severe cross talk with these glasses.


I do not have the samsung starter pack as a basis for comparison so I am unsure if what I am seeing is normal. It obviously is much more visible when it is a a white on black or other high contrast image. After syncing both pairs of glasses I then flipped one pair over so that the glasses should not let any light through when looking through them and I still see a good amount of light from bright parts of the screen. The crosstalk is extremely distracting and makes any content with high contrast scenes almost unwatchable. I tried putting tape over the IR sensor and adjusting the tv settings but nothing seems to work. Am I missing something or is this just the way things are?


Do any of the glasses fully block the image from the TV when they are supposed to?


Thanks again guys!


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggie993* /forum/post/20048679
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> First off thanks for the information on the site. I recently purchased two of these to go with my pn58c8000. The issue is that I am having severe cross talk with these glasses.
> 
> 
> I do not have the samsung starter pack as a basis for comparison so I am unsure if what I am seeing is normal. It obviously is much more visible when it is a a white on black or other high contrast image. After syncing both pairs of glasses I then flipped one pair over so that the glasses should not let any light through when looking through them and I still see a good amount of light from bright parts of the screen. The crosstalk is extremely distracting and makes any content with high contrast scenes almost unwatchable. I tried putting tape over the IR sensor and adjusting the tv settings but nothing seems to work. Am I missing something or is this just the way things are?
> 
> 
> Do any of the glasses fully block the image from the TV when they are supposed to?
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys!



What form of 3D were you feeding it? It's been reported to have severe crosstalk problems with side by side content, showing major improvements when given a frame-packed source.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...6&postcount=35 


I recommend continuing the conversation there, where the thread starter has experience with the same tv.


----------



## zeonstar

Hey all


I got a C8000 LED about a month ago and told my self I wasn't going to get 3D, but I caved and bought everything I needed to be able to watch 3D content. I got the TV, got a new Blu-Ray player, and finally upgraded my Receiver. Now all I need are the glasses. I found these via someone mentioning them on amazon and have been researching them ever since. I think I want to give them a try but are people buying them off eBay, or directly from thier site, http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/ul3dgl.html . I'm sure it matters, but I wanted to ask.


I really wanted to get the Shrek 3D Kit, but just can't find it for a price I'm willing to pay. =( But these are a fairly cheap alternative as I understand it and work no worse than the Samsung ones.


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeonstar* /forum/post/20054066
> 
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> I got a C8000 LED about a month ago and told my self I wasn't going to get 3D, but I caved and bought everything I needed to be able to watch 3D content. I got the TV, got a new Blu-Ray player, and finally upgraded my Receiver. Now all I need are the glasses. I found these via someone mentioning them on amazon and have been researching them ever since. I think I want to give them a try but are people buying them off eBay, or directly from thier site, http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/ul3dgl.html . I'm sure it matters, but I wanted to ask.
> 
> 
> I really wanted to get the Shrek 3D Kit, but just can't find it for a price I'm willing to pay. =( But these are a fairly cheap alternative as I understand it and work no worse than the Samsung ones.



I bought direct from the company and they were pretty efficient in sending them out, no hassles at all.

They work fine, although the inside of the lenses are a little more reflective than the samsung glasses, which can be a minor issue if you wear prescription glasses.


----------



## zeonstar

Thanks for the reply. I dont wear glasses so that shouldn't be an issue.


If it matters my room is small. I live with relatives for the time being so my room with my bed is where my home theater Is. The room is dark and works well.


I think my main concern with buying any single pair of glasses is the hesitation that I'll ever get another part. My room can hold 2 people tops. That's one if the main reasons I wanted a starter kit.


On a slightly different note, how do

The samsung battery ones compare to

The rechargeable ones? (and for that matter how do those compare to these?)


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeonstar* /forum/post/20055955
> 
> 
> 
> On a slightly different note, how do
> 
> The samsung battery ones compare to
> 
> The rechargeable ones? (and for that matter how do those compare to these?)



They give you a slight break on the second set at ultra clear so it is $110 for two (plus shipping), so you may want to consider it. The $10 saving isn't that big a deal though.

I don't have the rechargeable Samsung glasses, I would rather have batteries as then you can always just switch it out if it dies half way through a movie, so someone else can maybe chime in on that.


----------



## zeonstar

The ultra clears are battery powered right? And most of these 3D glasses all seem to take that little coin battery? Do they last awhile?


Whats Ultra Clear's return policy if you simply do not like them?


I think I should consider 2 pairs for $110. being my biggest hesitation was paying $200+ for 3D glasses, perhaps this a good option for me. I wont get the Shrek movies, but then again I am saving $100+. I have been looking for the Shrek starter kit for around $200 but I just don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeonstar* /forum/post/20056142
> 
> 
> The ultra clears are battery powered right? And most of these 3D glasses all seem to take that little coin battery? Do they last awhile?
> 
> 
> Whats Ultra Clear's return policy if you simply do not like them?
> 
> 
> I think I should consider 2 pairs for $110. being my biggest hesitation was paying $200+ for 3D glasses, perhaps this a good option for me. I wont get the Shrek movies, but then again I am saving $100+. I have been looking for the Shrek starter kit for around $200 but I just don't think that's going to happen.



I haven't changed the batteries yet, but I have 20 or so sat in a draw if I need to.

You may want to hold out and see if the shrek kit drops further later this year. The 2011 TV's use bluetooth glasses, and so the old samsung starter kits will be useless to anyone buying a new TV once those models release.


----------



## zeonstar

But wouldn't Samsung start offering NEW kits that are Bluetooth? SO that means the old kits that are compatible with older TVs would just go away wouldn't they? Unless i am misunderstanding what you are saying.


Where did you get a bulk of batteries at?


Unless the samsung glasses are far superior, paying $110 for 2 glasses is far for appealing that paying $200ish for 2 pairs and some movies. (which I actually don't already own on Blu-raY so that at least is nice.)


I usually like "official" products but I have already spend so much on this whole thing that getting some perfectly usable cheaper glasses is so tempting.


----------



## poppabk

As the TV's are phased out demand for the package will most likely fall off as most people getting a starter kit are likely to be very recent TV purchasers, so there are possibilities for clearance deals.

If you aren't that fussed about specifically getting the shrek disks, then I would go with the ultra clear glasses as the price difference will get you a couple of 3D blurays that you actually want and with a bit more variety than shrek and more shrek. The glasses are just as good in my opinion other than the slight reflection issues.

I got my batteries through amazon 24 (12 x 2 packs) energizer batteries for $15.


----------



## zeonstar

I really appreciate your input, so thank you. I am going to buy some today soon as I get a chance. I live in California so hopefully it wont take long.


And although the Shrek movies are nice, I have wondered how they are. I mean they were converted to 3D JUST for the special Blu-Ray release right? Makes me wonder how much time they spent actually doing it.


I'll just go buy a real 3D movie. Can't imagine what my first one will be though!


When I use 3D with my C8000 TV, does it just automatically switch to 3D? I know in the 3D menu there is a side by side mode, and top to bottom mode but as I understand it, actual 3D Blu-Rays don't use either of those methods, correct?


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeonstar* /forum/post/20056343
> 
> 
> And although the Shrek movies are nice, I have wondered how they are. I mean they were converted to 3D JUST for the special Blu-Ray release right? Makes me wonder how much time they spent actually doing it.
> 
> 
> When I use 3D with my C8000 TV, does it just automatically switch to 3D? I know in the 3D menu there is a side by side mode, and top to bottom mode but as I understand it, actual 3D Blu-Rays don't use either of those methods, correct?



I have the shrek package as part of a bundle and when I first set-up the TV and blu-ray player I put in shrek 1 just to test it out for a couple of minutes - I ended up watching the whole movie just because I was blown away with the 3D. But I also have another 3 shrek movies that I might never watch, because I can only stand so much shrek. So the movies do look great, but $90 will get you 3 or 4 movies that you actually want to watch with some variety thrown in.

The TV does automatically switch to 3D mode when you start a 3D bluray, no input needed other than hitting the power button on the glasses.


----------



## zeonstar

Even though you just tempted me with the 3D of Shrek being good, I just bought 1 pair of glasses. Just one for now. I MOSTLY will be watching stuff alone, so I will get another pair later. Figured I should see if I actually like them first.


I only own Shrek 1 and 2 on DVD. I thought 3 was Meh and haven't really thought about #4, thinking I would get it as part of the kit, or maybe just with the whole saga collection on Blu-Ray. But in any case, good to know they did do a good job on the 3D conversion.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Computer animated movies are super easy to convert to 3D, since they are already 3D computer objects. Just like doing full screen with them back in the day, they just re-rendered the scenes with different settings.


----------



## zeonstar

That's true. I remember when a Bug's Life was put on VHS and it was such a big deal how they re-framed it for a square TV. They even had a feature on the thing about it!


----------



## cakefoo

For CG movies and for PC games that were never specifically designed for stereo 3D, they just enable the second virtual camera beside the first, and from there the spacing and toe-in can be adjusted for the best picture. In CG movies they could also tweak Z-axis position and field of view (the closer the camera is to its subjects, the less cardboard-cutout-ish they can look).


----------



## Datagg

My ultra clears arent so clear anymore..... Wife and i sat down to watch deep sea to find our ultra clears foggy... So we went to clean them with the microfiber cloth... odd, they would clean up, yet when you look thru them seconds later you can see fog building up on them.... At first we thought it was the cloth, yet that wasn't the case.... i told the wife to look at this, squeeze your thumb and forefinger on the lens just a tiny bit with cloth in in hand.... Right in front of our eyes a imprint of our thumb began to show, clear at first, then slowly it faded in.


No matter how clean the lens looked seconds after cleaning, it became foggy. The fog wont go away and makes using the glasses impossible to use. To me its almost condensation in between 2 pieces of glass.... We had the glasses tucked in there respected bag for 2 weeks in a drawer until we pulled them out tonight...


I wonder what is going on? I'm going to send this post to 3D Heaven and let them know what is going on. Hopefully they can help me out, after all I only had the glasses for maybe a month now that's all. For those wondering, these are the IR version.


We pulled out our Samsung glasses and used them for the movie. No issues with those.


----------



## Titus99

Only had these for about two day but I must say I am perfectly happy with them. Are a bit lacking on being a tight snugg to your head. Unless you find yourself with a little bit bigger noggin than most people. They make up with a much larger viewing area than the Mitsu's. A little more heavy but not enough to grumble about. If you end up with around 100 hrs or so from them then that is a plus as well. Very nice fit to the nose and better job at blocking your side vision to block out light. All in all, makes more scense with these. Cheaper on your pocket and they work just as well as the Mitsu's. The actually flicker of the LCD (once glasses are turned on) is a little bit more apparent then Mitsu's but again easy to get past.


----------



## SvtFoci

Ordered last week from them and still shows shipping in 2-3 days. Sent two emails asking whats going on and no answer, do they have a number, or can I cancel my order?


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SvtFoci* /forum/post/20087545
> 
> 
> Ordered last week from them and still shows shipping in 2-3 days. Sent two emails asking whats going on and no answer, do they have a number, or can I cancel my order?



There website says "This item is expected to ship on or around 3/4/2011" on the product page. It is bad form to have something on back order and not inform customers and then not respond to emails, but I would probably give it a few days to see what happens.


----------



## rudy4rail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Datagg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My ultra clears arent so clear anymore..... Wife and i sat down to watch deep sea to find our ultra clears foggy... So we went to clean them with the microfiber cloth... odd, they would clean up, yet when you look thru them seconds later you can see fog building up on them.... At first we thought it was the cloth, yet that wasn't the case.... i told the wife to look at this, squeeze your thumb and forefinger on the lens just a tiny bit with cloth in in hand.... Right in front of our eyes a imprint of our thumb began to show, clear at first, then slowly it faded in.
> 
> 
> No matter how clean the lens looked seconds after cleaning, it became foggy. The fog wont go away and makes using the glasses impossible to use. To me its almost condensation in between 2 pieces of glass.... We had the glasses tucked in there respected bag for 2 weeks in a drawer until we pulled them out tonight...
> 
> 
> I wonder what is going on? I'm going to send this post to 3D Heaven and let them know what is going on. Hopefully they can help me out, after all I only had the glasses for maybe a month now that's all. For those wondering, these are the IR version.
> 
> 
> We pulled out our Samsung glasses and used them for the movie. No issues with those.



Any word from 3D Heaven? I would like to buy some for my Samsung but hesitant.


----------



## Datagg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rudy4rail* 
Any word from 3D Heaven? I would like to buy some for my Samsung but hesitant.
I was contacted by them saying no problem and as such they wanted a bit more information, order# etc.....That was 5 days ago and haven't heard a word since. Not to happy at this point.


----------



## The Manchild

For those with the IR version of these Glasses, what colour is the receiver on the front of the Glasses is it black or clear.


The reason I ask is I ordered the DLP LINK version and the receiver on the front is clear, but the outside sticker on the side of the glasses does not say DLP LINK, it says Ultra-Clear HD which is what should be found on the IR version. 3D Heaven have indicated that the classes with the clear receiver on the front of the glasses are in fact the DLP LINK version. So I'm just trying to confirm if I have the correct glasses with just the incorrect sticker. I'm not able to test these at the moment hence why I'm asking others that have these glasses in either version.


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Manchild* /forum/post/20099886
> 
> 
> For those with the IR version of these Glasses, what colour is the receiver on the front of the Glasses is it black or clear.
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is I ordered the DLP LINK version and the receiver on the front is clear, but the outside sticker on the side of the glasses does not say DLP LINK, it says Ultra-Clear HD which is what should be found on the IR version. 3D Heaven have indicated that the classes with the clear receiver on the front of the glasses are in fact the DLP LINK version. So I'm just trying to confirm if I have the correct glasses with just the incorrect sticker. I'm not able to test these at the moment hence why I'm asking others that have these glasses in either version.



Black


----------



## wproie

I bought 2 pair of the IR version of these a week ago to supplement the glasses I received in the Mitsubishi starter kit. I was hoping for a marginal improvement. I have to say that I was quite surprised to find that these glasses are a HUGE improvement over the original glasses. I ordered 3 more pairs.


I'm viewing on a 75 inch Mitsubishi Laservue so brightness shouldn't have been an issue. But I had to put the Laservue in Super Brilliant Mode to get a decent picture with the originals. Still, it was like looking through a fog.


In my opinion the original glasses have both a darkening effect and a fogging effect. These ultra clears only seem to have a slight darkening effect with NO fogging effect. That fogging effect is what I suppose other people refer to as contrast.


I was so surprised at the clarity of the ultra-clears that I forgot to change the television out of cinema mode when I tried them on and the picture was still a vast improvement. I was considering buying the CE 4's based on what I read but I really see no reason to consider other options now. In my opinion, on my television, the 3D picture can't get any better. Other family members agree completely.


I was reluctant to buy these because I read that they didn't fit well over regular glasses but I had no trouble with this. They seem a wee bit heavier and the originals may have fit me a tad better, but the performance was so much improved that I can ignore these issues.


If these glasses have reasonable durability and are not prone to early failure, then I can recommend ANYONE who is considering them to get them.


I am just a little surprised that others haven't quite mentioned such a vast improvement as I have. Perhaps my TV is a major factor. But I almost passed on these glasses and was ready to try dlp link because I thought any improvement would be very marginal. I am so glad I tried these.


----------



## A-Pac

I ordered these over the weekend and havent gotten any email confirmation, etc. I did pay though paypal though and not through their sites checkout.


Did you guys get emails from them after ordering? Did you get any shipping notifications that your glasses have been shipped or when to expect them?


----------



## wproie

I ordered additional glasses this morning and received confirmation that they had been SHIPPED within an hour or so. I also paid thru paypal.


The previous time they sent me an order confirmation as well, but not this time because they shipped so quickly.


----------



## tavakian

I received the Ultra-Clear DLP link glasses a couple of days ago, and Side-by-Side work ok, but I cannot get the checkerboard format working on my Mits WD73738 tv. I see the checkerboard pattern around most of the picture instead of a smooth picture with I put the TV into 3d Checkerboard mode. I have tried YouTube 3d videos, and even downloaded the Avitar PC Demo (which looks cool in 3d doing the side-side mode), but not in checkerboard mode. I'm not really sure where to look with troubleshooting this issue. Could the glasses be a problem, a problem with the TV? Any help would be great!


----------



## tavakian

Ok, that was quick. I figured out that you cannot set the overscan on my ATI 5670 card. Once I turned it down to 0 it started working. Had to adjust the resolution down from 1080p to 1080p optimized (which is a little less that 1080p). Checkerboard looks a lot better than side-by-side


----------



## alfredv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vipernewmanhaas* /forum/post/19660663
> 
> 
> Mits owner here 73738.
> 
> 
> Using for two weeks now and the UC's are just as good as the mit's that came in the starter kit...also shows the incredible mark-up these companies are charging us.
> 
> 
> 2 pair for $119 you cant go wrong!



I have been searching for a solution for a while on this topic. I also have the 73738 and did the software upgrade. Do I need the IR Emitter with DLP-Link glasses?


I got 2 pairs of glasses free from Mitsu when I bought the TV, but they didn't send me the IR Emitter for them to work. I called to see what I needed and they said to just buy DLP-Link glasses so I wouldn't need anything, but they didn't sound confident.


I have a PS3 connected to the Mitsu for 3D.


----------



## destiny 21

hi i have a mitsubishi 73838 with the emitter can i use these glasses with my tv and also use the mitsubishi 3d glasses at the same time. also are these uc glasses shutter i dont want dlp link glasses


----------



## darelian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfredv* /forum/post/20139666
> 
> 
> I have been searching for a solution for a while on this topic. I also have the 73738 and did the software upgrade. Do I need the IR Emitter with DLP-Link glasses?
> 
> 
> I got 2 pairs of glasses free from Mitsu when I bought the TV, but they didn't send me the IR Emitter for them to work. I called to see what I needed and they said to just buy DLP-Link glasses so I wouldn't need anything, but they didn't sound confident.
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 connected to the Mitsu for 3D.



DLP LInk glasses use a signial in the picture to sync the active shutters and no emitter is required. I use Ultra Clear DLP LInk glasses with my 73737 and it works well. Some poeple report issues with "Rainbows" and maintaining sync with DLP LInk but I have not encountered any of these problems. My 3d source is Panasonic DMP-BDT100 3d Blu Ray player not a game system so not sure if that will have any impact. In theory, all you need is to ensure your source will output "Checkerboard" format or run it through the Mitsubishi adapter to ensure the source format is correct. If you want to use to use the IR glasses you have, you will have to buy an emitter for porivde the sync signal to the glasses.


----------



## peterbus

Just got my 3 glasses,checked them and all is good (if a little darkish) but works well!!!


----------



## pprbckwrtr

Just got 4 pairs today. They work great, feel good, and they were shipped in 3 days. They have a replaceable battery, #2032 I think, and they each came with a cleaning cloth and a felt bag to put them in. Only drawbacks so far is no instuctions at all, they do not fit as well over my glasses as the mitsubishi starter kit glasses, and I think you have to turn them off when you are done using them. I paid $206, shipping was free, and they even threw in a 3d demo disk. I highly recommend this company.


----------



## rudy4rail

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pprbckwrtr*
Just got 4 pairs today. They work great, feel good, and they were shipped in 3 days. They have a replaceable battery, #2032 I think, and they each came with a cleaning cloth and a felt bag to put them in. Only drawbacks so far is no instuctions at all, they do not fit as well over my glasses as the mitsubishi starter kit glasses, and I think you have to turn them off when you are done using them. I paid $206, shipping was free, and they even threw in a 3d demo disk. I highly recommend this company.
Are these glasses small enough for a child? Or should I just wait for the kid size coming out on April 8th?


Did you get these direct or through Amazon?

Thanks


----------



## cyclejim

Got mine about a week ago, dlp link flavor. Mostly happy, I lose sync if too much ambient light is present, and there is a barely audible buzz emitted from these if you listen closely.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudy4rail* /forum/post/20186583
> 
> 
> Are these glasses small enough for a child? Or should I just wait for the kid size coming out on April 8th?



These glasses do not fit my children (ages 4 and 6) at all. They have to hold them on or they fall off instantly. You will need to add some straps or something to make them stay on your kids.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejim* /forum/post/20187055
> 
> 
> Got mine about a week ago, dlp link flavor. Mostly happy, I lose sync if too much ambient light is present, and there is a barely audible buzz emitted from these if you listen closely.



I have two sets and I don't hear any noise with either. You might have gotten a bad set. I'll double check mine tonight but I think I would have noticed this by now. I agree with the minor sync issues in the day time. At night in a darkened room there are no sync issues.


EDIT: damn you. Yup, these glass buzz. For me I have to take them off and hold them up to my ears to hear it, but there is a faint buzzing noise in the front left of these glasses. Very faint, and I would have never noticed the noise without turning off the TV sound and holding them up to my ears.


----------



## hceuterpe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfredv* /forum/post/20139666
> 
> 
> I have been searching for a solution for a while on this topic. I also have the 73738 and did the software upgrade. Do I need the IR Emitter with DLP-Link glasses?
> 
> 
> I got 2 pairs of glasses free from Mitsu when I bought the TV, but they didn't send me the IR Emitter for them to work. I called to see what I needed and they said to just buy DLP-Link glasses so I wouldn't need anything, but they didn't sound confident.
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 connected to the Mitsu for 3D.



You only need an IR emitter for I glasses. None for the DLP-Link



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darelian* /forum/post/20144228
> 
> 
> DLP LInk glasses use a signial in the picture to sync the active shutters and no emitter is required. I use Ultra Clear DLP LInk glasses with my 73737 and it works well. Some poeple report issues with "Rainbows" and maintaining sync with DLP LInk but I have not encountered any of these problems. My 3d source is Panasonic DMP-BDT100 3d Blu Ray player not a game system so not sure if that will have any impact. In theory, all you need is to ensure your source will output "Checkerboard" format or run it through the Mitsubishi adapter to ensure the source format is correct. If you want to use to use the IR glasses you have, you will have to buy an emitter for porivde the sync signal to the glasses.



I have read a lot of opinions on the glasses for DLP TVs from here from user accounts, so from what I gather:


If you have a non-2010 Mitsubishi DLP, go with DLP-Link, or else you'll get washed out constrast wih IR glasses due to the DLP-Link signal within the picture. This is the same with Samsung DLP TVs with the "Ax50" models, I believe.


For 2010 Mitsubishi TVs, you might as well go with IR for the better sync. They turn off the DLP-Link flashes if you tell it to, whilst using IR glasses. The models above you cannot do this.


If you have a Samsung DLP TV older than Ax50, likely you'll need to go with IR and NOT DLP-Link. Something is weird with the DLP-Link on these TVs, as i have a HLT-6187S. They don't have the same picture problem the DLP-Link only TVs I listed above have using IR glasses, and the syncing is TERRIBLE with DLP-Link glasses.


Again, this is almost all emperical data. Information about 3D with DLP is spotty at best, as it was definitely before its time (who thought of 3D blu-ray movies in 2007???). This is just my observation with my own TV, and what I've read here. Really, I would suggest testing out both to make sure.


Finally, Ultra Clears, at least when I bought them before Xmas made both types. Orange for DLP-Link, blue for IR. They both would have receiver windows on the faces. Though it looks like now, they are both blue, and the IR glasses have a dark receiver lens, while the DLP-Link has a clear one. I think the HD glasses are rechargeable, and have less plastic on the sides... If you are looking at the guys website, seems he's having a bit of an identity crisis for his listed items, as the pictures are inconsistent..


----------



## nickels55

My Samsung HLT-6187S works fine with DLP Link glasses such as ViewSonic 150s and UCs. I also have a major red tint which seems to be caused by the DLP Link flash. From my research people who don't have major hue shifts have issues with DLP Link glasses. So, that tells me the DLP Link flash varies from set to set. Of course, this is all guesswork.


I have one pair of IR glasses and the blacks have a red tint and the picture is a little washed out. I haven't tried others but DLP Link glasses have so far produced better results in my limited testing.


----------



## rudy4rail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> These glasses do not fit my children (ages 4 and 6) at all. They have to hold them on or they fall off instantly. You will need to add some straps or something to make them stay on your kids.
> 
> 
> I have two sets and I don't hear any noise with either. You might have gotten a bad set. I'll double check mine tonight but I think I would have noticed this by now. I agree with the minor sync issues in the day time. At night in a darkened room there are no sync issues.
> 
> 
> EDIT: damn you. Yup, these glass buzz. For me I have to take them off and hold them up to my ears to hear it, but there is a faint buzzing noise in the front left of these glasses. Very faint, and I would have never noticed the noise without turning off the TV sound and holding them up to my ears.



Thanks, I'll just get the kid's size when they come out next month.


----------



## cyclejim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20187793
> 
> 
> These glasses do not fit my children (ages 4 and 6) at all. They have to hold them on or they fall off instantly. You will need to add some straps or something to make them stay on your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets and I don't hear any noise with either. You might have gotten a bad set. I'll double check mine tonight but I think I would have noticed this by now. I agree with the minor sync issues in the day time. At night in a darkened room there are no sync issues.
> 
> 
> EDIT: damn you. Yup, these glass buzz. For me I have to take them off and hold them up to my ears to hear it, but there is a faint buzzing noise in the front left of these glasses. Very faint, and I would have never noticed the noise without turning off the TV sound and holding them up to my ears.



Just got my second pair, extremely fast shipping, no issues except these buzz just slightly more than the first pair. If I have the sound on its a non issue because its not very audible at all. Coming from the sensor area.


----------



## hceuterpe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20190719
> 
> 
> My Samsung HLT-6187S works fine with DLP Link glasses such as ViewSonic 150s and UCs. I also have a major red tint which seems to be caused by the DLP Link flash. From my research people who don't have major hue shifts have issues with DLP Link glasses. So, that tells me the DLP Link flash varies from set to set. Of course, this is all guesswork.
> 
> 
> I have one pair of IR glasses and the blacks have a red tint and the picture is a little washed out. I haven't tried others but DLP Link glasses have so far produced better results in my limited testing.



You got the same TV I do.... Time to fire off questions









Do you have the latest firmware? How close do you sit to your set?

How noticeable is this red tint? Enough that it's too distracting? I assume this is with IR glasses? Which IR emitter do you use? What other components (such as player and receiver)?


I tried the Viewsonics with AWFUL syncing. Honestly I don't notice any obvious red tint with UC IR glasses. Infact I tried Avatar last night and it looked great with the UC IR glasses.. Sowe have tried the same equipment and glasses and have the exact opposite results so something must be weird for me.


I've heard plenty of people having to replace their red LED in this generation TV... I wonder if I'm going to be one of them...


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hceuterpe* /forum/post/20224596
> 
> 
> You got the same TV I do.... Time to fire off questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the latest firmware? How close do you sit to your set?
> 
> How noticeable is this red tint? Enough that it's too distracting? I assume this is with IR glasses? Which IR emitter do you use? What other components (such as player and receiver)?
> 
> 
> I tried the Viewsonics with AWFUL syncing. Honestly I don't notice any obvious red tint with UC IR glasses. Infact I tried Avatar last night and it looked great with the UC IR glasses.. Sowe have tried the same equipment and glasses and have the exact opposite results so something must be weird for me.
> 
> 
> I've heard plenty of people having to replace their red LED in this generation TV... I wonder if I'm going to be one of them...



Not sure what firmware I am using, but I certainly do not want to go back into the Service Menu to figure it out










Let's talk about the set without any glasses for a moment. You know how the screen goes black when it searches for signal? When I put my set in 3D mode that black screen becomes a maroon screen. You can't miss it. It looks just like this:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/d...DRedTint-1.jpg 


My couch is about 11' from my set for normal 2D viewing, but I got gaming chairs for using 3D, at which point I am 6-8' from the set.

My set is flashed to work with the 3DA-1 adapter, and I have two sets of UC DLP Link glasses and the Universal Gen2 3D emitter and 2 pairs of Model-U IR glasses from 3DTVcorp. The IR glasses leave the red tint, it is not as bad as when the glasses are off but blacks are not fully black. With the UC DLP link glasses the blacks are definitely black. I have not tried the UC IR model glasses and was wondering if they removed the red tint.


Most of my content is from the PS3 and I also have a few 3D channels on my comcast box.


Hope I didn't miss anything. If you have any more questions I'm all ears.


----------



## hceuterpe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20225009
> 
> 
> Not sure what firmware I am using, but I certainly do not want to go back into the Service Menu to figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about the set without any glasses for a moment. You know how the screen goes black when it searches for signal? When I put my set in 3D mode that black screen becomes a maroon screen. You can't miss it. It looks just like this:
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/d...DRedTint-1.jpg
> 
> 
> My couch is about 11' from my set for normal 2D viewing, but I got gaming chairs for using 3D, at which point I am 6-8' from the set.
> 
> My set is flashed to work with the 3DA-1 adapter, and I have two sets of UC DLP Link glasses and the Universal Gen2 3D emitter and 2 pairs of Model-U IR glasses from 3DTVcorp. The IR glasses leave the red tint, it is not as bad as when the glasses are off but blacks are not fully black. With the UC DLP link glasses the blacks are definitely black. I have not tried the UC IR model glasses and was wondering if they removed the red tint.
> 
> 
> Most of my content is from the PS3 and I also have a few 3D channels on my comcast box.
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anything. If you have any more questions I'm all ears.




Are we sure we even have the same TV??? Naming HDMI3 as "Blu-Ray" isn't even an option on my TV...

I DEFINITELY don't have the red tint you do. In fact, if anything, there's a slight lacking of red (but oh so slight you can't really tell).

Probably explains why my DLP-Link syncing was so incredibly poor. Our TVs are definitely behaving different.


----------



## nickels55

Having talked to others with the same set - the red tint is from the DLP Link flash. The other person with our model set also didn't have much red tint, and he had no luck with DLP Link glasses. So, it seems like the amount of red tint is related to the strength of the DLP Link flash. Weird that we don't have the same results. My HDMI3 is named PC, that photo isn't my set that is an example I found on google that shows exactly what my picture looks like in 3D mode.


Different issue - the known red LED dying on our sets. I have a USB cooling fan on the side to help vent out the hot air. Check the official thread for our sets to see photos and links to the fan. Hopefully that will keep the red LED from overheating and dying out.


If you want photos of my set I'll try to get some tonight showing the normal picture, the red tint, and how it looks through two different sets of glasses.


----------



## strydervip

I have a mitsubishi wd-65735 and purcased the edc-1000 3d starter kit for my tv. Had a green tint my blacks and colors very washed out. I was pissed! Well I went to researching on the internet about the Problem found out about dlplink on my tv that couldn't be turned off on my model. So after some more research found out that didn't even need the ir emitter or the glasses that came with kit just the hdmi adapter and dlplink glasses. So I order a pair of these 3d heaven glasses after reading reviews for optomas and veiwsonics these seemed to be better choice. Got them 2 days ago and was blown away in the difference! Blacks are black and colors vibrant! Synced right up and test the distance and it synced up from 40 feet away! Looks incredible! Put my ir emitter and ir glasses on ebay yesterday! Going to order more glasses from 3d heaven but they do have the reported buzzing sound not bad but its there!


----------



## hceuterpe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20227098
> 
> 
> Having talked to others with the same set - the red tint is from the DLP Link flash. The other person with our model set also didn't have much red tint, and he had no luck with DLP Link glasses. So, it seems like the amount of red tint is related to the strength of the DLP Link flash. Weird that we don't have the same results. My HDMI3 is named PC, that photo isn't my set that is an example I found on google that shows exactly what my picture looks like in 3D mode.
> 
> 
> Different issue - the known red LED dying on our sets. I have a USB cooling fan on the side to help vent out the hot air. Check the official thread for our sets to see photos and links to the fan. Hopefully that will keep the red LED from overheating and dying out.
> 
> 
> If you want photos of my set I'll try to get some tonight showing the normal picture, the red tint, and how it looks through two different sets of glasses.



TV is HL-T6187S?


The fact that your photo doesn't match as it's not actually your TV's screenshot makes more sense...

Mine is also set as PC. A screenshot of yours specifically would help.


----------



## nickels55

The HTL-6187s in pictures.


1. 3D mode OFF - pay close attention to the speaker on stage and guy's shirt

2. 3D mode ON - look at that color shift to red.

3. What should be a mostly black screen with 3D mode ON - unreal red tint


On the third picture I had to leave the shutter on my camera open for a bit to get a good photo in the dark. That is why the PS3 logo is overlaying the No Signal box. I assure you these photos haven't been color corrected or adjusted.


I am uploading a video to youtube right now. You'll get a much better idea of the red tint when you see it and also how well the UC glasses remove it.


Quick vid, sorry for whispering. This should answer how well these UC's work on legacy Samsung sets.


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

for those that son't know. The price has dropped to 50.00


----------



## Wayward Travelle

I ordered 2 pairs on Friday at 12:42 and they were in the mailbox Monday when I got home from work.

I couldn't believe how fast they shipped them out to me, the only bad thing was I only ordered 2 pairs.

I will probably end up getting another 2 pairs at some point since they seem to work so much nicer than my Mits glasses I got with the starter kit.


Thanks to everyone who suggested giving these a try.



Mits - 73736

PS3

HR23-700

Running through a cheap $20 3-1 HDMI switch with no problems.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strydervip* /forum/post/20230649
> 
> 
> I have a mitsubishi wd-65735 and purcased the edc-1000 3d starter kit for my tv. Had a green tint my blacks and colors very washed out. I was pissed! Well I went to researching on the internet about the Problem found out about dlplink on my tv that couldn't be turned off on my model. So after some more research found out that didn't even need the ir emitter or the glasses that came with kit just the hdmi adapter and dlplink glasses. So I order a pair of these 3d heaven glasses after reading reviews for optomas and veiwsonics these seemed to be better choice. Got them 2 days ago and was blown away in the difference! Blacks are black and colors vibrant! Synced right up and test the distance and it synced up from 40 feet away! Looks incredible! Put my ir emitter and ir glasses on ebay yesterday! Going to order more glasses from 3d heaven but they do have the reported buzzing sound not bad but its there!



I have a Mits 73736 and am currently using both the Mits & UC IR glasses with the Mits adapter & emitter. Of course I have the crushed blacks/green tint problem because of the inability to turn off DLP but I can live with it. I was wondering if it's possible to use both the UC DLP glasses and the IR glasses @ the same time? I'd like to pick up a pair of the DLP ones but would want to use both types @ the same time. Possible???









Thanks for any input!


Update! I went to UC's site and found out that unfortunately this is a no-no. Bummer! Guess I'll just live with the tinting problem as I currently have a total of 5 pair of the IR ones.


Ed


----------



## wnielsenbb

I use my nVidia ir and dlp link glasses at the same time. I can't imagine a reason you couldn't, especially when you can't turn dlp link off if you want.


----------



## nickels55

The reason he can't is because the IR glasses use one mode (3D normal Mode) and the DLP Link glasses uses reverse mode (3D INV Mode).


So, unless you can reverse sync one set of glasses only one of them will show true 3D and the other will have the polarity reversed (IE: left and right eyes see wrong image making the 3D inverted). This can be fixed by using the universal emitter in reverse polarity mode or using DLP Link glasses or IR glasses that can reverse sync.


Make sense?


----------



## wnielsenbb

ah, Ok. Of course, one simple solution is to flip your dlp link glasses over. The Ultra Clears are plenty comfortable upside down. I have watched a whole movie that way without problem.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20360686
> 
> 
> ah, Ok. Of course, one simple solution is to flip your dlp link glasses over. The Ultra Clears are plenty comfortable upside down. I have watched a whole movie that way without problem.



How 'bout if I wear the UCs right side up and watch while standing on my head..................





















LOL


Ed


----------



## Travis M

Much like Nickel, my screen is very red when I go to 3d mode on my HLT5687(or 9 I can't remember). Samsung IR glasses leave the red in black areas and it bothers me a bit.


Gonna try DLP glasses and hope that fixes the issue.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis M* /forum/post/20385096
> 
> 
> Much like Nickel, my screen is very red when I go to 3d mode on my HLT5687(or 9 I can't remember). Samsung IR glasses leave the red in black areas and it bothers me a bit.
> 
> 
> Gonna try DLP glasses and hope that fixes the issue.



It will. These glasses completely remove the red tint.


----------



## Travis M

Excited to see the difference. I'll know more tonight.


I wonder if the redder the screen is, the better DLP works? Mine is SUPER red (like yours) when I turn 3d on.


----------



## nickels55

That is the theory I'm using! Because there are people here with the same sets that don't have the red tint, and they are reporting issues getting their DLP Link glasses to sync properly.


If you see rainbows with the UC glass try this fix out:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316347


----------



## Travis M

Will do! Thanks! I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## GetAngel

Hi guys, I recently ordered three new "Ultra Clear Adult Rechargeable" IR 3D glasses, I will hopefully be getting them later this week. I will compare them to the two IR 3D glasses that I currently have from the Mit 3D kit, and keep you posted as to the quality/comfort.


----------



## Travis M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetAngel* /forum/post/20390745
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I recently ordered three new "Ultra Clear Adult Rechargeable" IR 3D glasses, I will hopefully be getting them later this week. I will compare them to the two IR 3D glasses that I currently have from the Mit 3D kit, and keep you posted as to the quality/comfort.



Mine are to be delivered today, but I have decided to go with the DLP after wearing them last night. Picture was awesome (no rainbows or anything) and the blacks were black. Also they were very comfortable.


----------



## ddhex27

I just bought a pair of these for my Samsung LED and I must say that they have made a huge improvement in PQ compared to the sammy glasses that came with the shrek pack.


I primarily play PS3 games and the difference is night and day. My original sammy glasses have a lot of noticable flicker when they turned on, which drive my eyes crazy. This is not the case with the 3d heaven ultra clears. Also, (it may be my imagination but) cross talk and flicker appear to be much improved.


Made a huge difference for me and I will be ordering a few more pairs.


----------



## perfectdark

if anyoneis interested i have 4 pairs of the DLP Link Ultra Clears for $150 plus shipping


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20400542
> 
> 
> if anyoneis interested i have 4 pairs of the DLP Link Ultra Clears for $150 plus shipping



PM sent.


Ed


----------



## Imwatchinu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20400542
> 
> 
> if anyoneis interested i have 4 pairs of the DLP Link Ultra Clears for $150 plus shipping



If its still available...How much to sip to 60403?


----------



## rudy4rail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddhex27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of these for my Samsung LED and I must say that they have made a huge improvement in PQ compared to the sammy glasses that came with the shrek pack.
> 
> 
> I primarily play PS3 games and the difference is night and day.



I assume your sammys are 2010 models? I'm looking for additional 3D glasses that won't cost me a mini fortune compared to my sammys.


----------



## Travis M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudy4rail* /forum/post/20401769
> 
> 
> I assume your sammys are 2010 models? I'm looking for additional 3D glasses that won't cost me a mini fortune compared to my sammys.



Mine were the 2010 models. I'd say the only thing that they had over the UC is the fact that they fit over my glasses a bit better.


----------



## ddhex27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudy4rail* /forum/post/20401769
> 
> 
> I assume your sammys are 2010 models? I'm looking for additional 3D glasses that won't cost me a mini fortune compared to my sammys.



My sammys are the 2100s and they are horrible in comparison.


----------



## rudy4rail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddhex27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My sammys are the 2100s and they are horrible in comparison.



Ok, good to know. Thanks for the recommendation and quick reply.


----------



## johnsmith808

Has anyone gotten word on when the 39.95 emitter will be available? Still says in or around May 1st.


----------



## GetAngel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis M* /forum/post/20392028
> 
> 
> Mine are to be delivered today, but I have decided to go with the DLP after wearing them last night. Picture was awesome (no rainbows or anything) and the blacks were black. Also they were very comfortable.



I got mine last Wednesday (04/04/2011) and yes they are very comfortable.

*Performance:*

The "Ultra Clear Adult Rechargeable" IR 3D glasses seemed to give the 3D image better colors than the Mit glasses (maybe it was just me but the 3D image just looked better with the UC's). They performed great with zero technical issues and were very comfortable (the Mit glasses were not as comfortable). But they both were about the same as far as a little darkening of the TV brightness when viewing 3D.

*Construction & Quality:*

The construction and quality is just as good as the Mit glasses, they each come with three varied nose fittings in case the standard nose fitting is not comfy/snug enough for you. They also each come with the USB cable for charging and with the storage bag, plus a micro fiber cloth for cleaning the glasses.

*USB Chargeable:*

The very useful USB charge capability seems to take around 30min to an hour and a half to fully charge them. When charging the red light is on and when fully charged the red light turns off. (time depends on how drained they are).

*Conclusion:*

My family and I (a family of seven) are very satisfied with the UC glasses, my only regret is not being able to buy more "Ultra Clear Adult Rechargeable" IR 3D glasses at this time so that I don't have to use the Mit glasses anymore.


On a scale of *1-10* I give the "Ultra Clear Adult Rechargeable" IR 3D glasses a *9*, (like the Mit glasses the UC's darken the 3D image brightness about the same) and the Mit glasses a *7* (they are not as comfortable, battery needs replacing, and they darken the 3D image as mentioned before).


----------



## themarshall

I have a Samsung UNC55C7000WF and these glasses are working great. I just wanted to say thanks to the community, I would never have found (nor tried) these cost-effective glasses without all the feedback.


Also, although not ideal, my 5 and 7 year old are able to wear these, they're more comfortable and a better fit for them than the Samsung ones. I ordered Thursday afternoon and received them Saturday afternoon. Great shipping time.


----------



## firef4ly

Quote:

Originally Posted by *themarshall* 
I have a Samsung UNC55C7000WF and these glasses are working great. I just wanted to say thanks to the community, I would never have found (nor tried) these cost-effective glasses without all the feedback.
I agree, mine came in last Friday and work just as described by people on this site.










On a side note, though, I have the same tv, and have yet to get the 3D to work just right with my PS3. I still get some ghosting when watching movies like tron 3d and 3d previews.


----------



## waterman981

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* 
Has anyone gotten word on when the 39.95 emitter will be available? Still says in or around May 1st.
Hopefully you have it soon. Mine had been on order for a month, and finally shipped last Friday (5/6), and arrived on Monday (5/9), shipped to Utah.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Sounds like they are in stock. I just ordered mine today, and a pair of the rechargable glasses (still not sure about rechargable stuff.) Giving up on the nVidia emitter. I was going to try to hack it.

Are you using it with the 3D-XL Michael?


----------



## waterman981

I'm using it with a Samsung HLT6187 (LED DLP), but the emitter is plugged into a Mitsubishi 3DA-1. (I did the firmware EDID hack on the TV for it to work). I'm interested to hear how the new rechargeable glasses compare to the old UC's. Especially as they have a child sized version.


----------



## nickels55

*waterman981*: what glasses are you using - the UC IR model? I have the same set so I'm looking for more options. The DLP Link glasses remove the red tint so I'm wondering if their IR models work as well. Also, do you see any rainbows with them?


----------



## DougReim

Hello,

I should have asked this question 10 minutes ago before I ordered a couple of pair of Ultimate3DHeaven's Ultra-Clear DLP Link wireless 3D glasses, but I didn't.

My question is: Is there a difference in quality when watching 3D content with DLP Link glasses with NO transmitter as opposed to using the IR Ultra Clear's and buying the transmitter? I just got a Mits WD73738 and I know nothing about 3D but I'm excited to learn.

I just ordered the DLP Link glasses so I'm hoping the answer is no, or even better would be that the DLP Link glasses actually work better.

Thanx.


----------



## nickels55

If you can't disable your TV's DLP Link signal then you want the DLP Link glasses. If you can disable the DLP Link, then you will have better sync results with IR glasses IMO.


DLP Link glasses ignore the IR signal so there is no difference with an emitter or without as far as I know. DLP Link glasses do have some ambient light issues (a window or light in the room sometimes makes the glasses lose sync), where IR glasses aren't affected by room lighting.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Your dlp link glasses will be awesome. Don't worry. The main reason to go IR is for us projector users since the eye's left/right sync randomly. Not a big deal but we have to go into the menu and fix it. Kinda sucky on Tron since it doesn't go 3D till into the movie a bit, then I had to pause and fix it in the menu. For the $40 cost of the emitter it is a pretty easy decision to go ir.


----------



## Leegbaa

I ordered the IR emmitter and two pairs of Ultra Clears 3d glasses from Ultimate3DHeaven on Sunday and they arrived today. I Have the WD73738 and they work great. This was my first time using the 3d and as far as I can tell it looks good. Can anyone tell me if the Dimensional Optics 3D glasses are the same China made like the Ultra Clears?


----------



## DougReim

Thanks for the info. I'll try the DLP Link glasses and if I have any issues I'll go for the transmitter.


----------



## johnsmith808

I received the new $40 emitter and the ultra-clear ir samsung/mitsubishi glasses (both the battery and rechargeable versions). I have an Acer H5360 720p120hz dlp projector and a Playstation 3 to a 3d-vip displayer shooting on a Da-lite High Power screen.


I originally had this setup and used the dlp link ultra-clears. I felt that the 3d picture looked flat. It looked like the contrast ratio was significantly lower than when in 2d. Also, the baseline black level looked higher than I thought it should. Dlp link mode on this projector makes everything bright blue, even an all black screen (this is WITHOUT glasses on). All that extra light was probably washing out the image on my screen since I don't have an absolute bat cave. With the dlp link glasses on, most of the bright blue is removed, but what's left just looked dull.


So today I finally used the ir glasses and guess what. The contrast ratio is noticeably better. The black level is lower and the whole picture just pops more. I don't know if this drastic difference is just on this particular projector, but it is significant to my eyes. I have read a few others who have experienced this same thing but now I can see it for myself. Just keep in mind that I previously had a jvc rs40. With these ir glasses, the performance now I can honestly say is 90-95% of the rs40 in 3d (2d is around 70%). With the dlp link, it was around 80%.


As for the emitter, it works very well. I place it on my projector (13' away from the screen) and bounce it off the screen.


Between the battery ultra-clears and rechargeable ones, it's a tossup. Through the glasses, the picture is the same. Comfort wise, the rechargeables are lighter, but the battery ones to me are a little more comfortable. Both are great.


All of this adds up to incredible 3d at a ridiculously low price. Don't wait for 1080p 3d to get cheaper!


By the way, Ultimate 3d Heaven is a great company to buy from. I highly recommend them. This is my 3rd order from them and never had any issues.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20428632
> 
> 
> The main reason to go IR is for us projector users since the eye's left/right sync randomly. Not a big deal but we have to go into the menu and fix it. Kinda sucky on Tron since it doesn't go 3D till into the movie a bit, then I had to pause and fix it in the menu.



For some strange reason, using the 3d-vip displayer, even with ir, the sync is reversed 50% of the time. I end up having to turn the displayer of and on until it's right. I didn't know how to fix this initially so I watched a whole movie with the glasses upside down!


----------



## cyclejim

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*
I received the new $40 emitter and the ultra-clear ir samsung/mitsubishi glasses (both the battery and rechargeable versions). I have an Acer H5360 720p120hz dlp projector and a Playstation 3 to a 3d-vip displayer shooting on a Da-lite High Power screen.


I originally had this setup and used the dlp link ultra-clears. I felt that the 3d picture looked flat. It looked like the contrast ratio was significantly lower than when in 2d. Also, the baseline black level looked higher than I thought it should. Dlp link mode on this projector makes everything bright blue, even an all black screen (this is WITHOUT glasses on). All that extra light was probably washing out the image on my screen since I don't have an absolute bat cave. With the dlp link glasses on, most of the bright blue is removed, but what's left just looked dull.


So today I finally used the ir glasses and guess what. The contrast ratio is noticeably better. The black level is lower and the whole picture just pops more. I don't know if this drastic difference is just on this particular projector, but it is significant to my eyes. I have read a few others who have experienced this same thing but now I can see it for myself. Just keep in mind that I previously had a jvc rs40. With these ir glasses, the performance now I can honestly say is 90-95% of the rs40 in 3d (2d is around 70%). With the dlp link, it was around 80%.


As for the emitter, it works very well. I place it on my projector (13' away from the screen) and bounce it off the screen.


Between the battery ultra-clears and rechargeable ones, it's a tossup. Through the glasses, the picture is the same. Comfort wise, the rechargeables are lighter, but the battery ones to me are a little more comfortable. Both are great.


All of this adds up to incredible 3d at a ridiculously low price. Don't wait for 1080p 3d to get cheaper!


By the way, Ultimate 3d Heaven is a great company to buy from. I highly recommend them. This is my 3rd order from them and never had any issues.
John, just so I understand, you are using a non nvidia 3d vision emitter setup with the h5360? Can you link to the one you are using?


I thought the h5360 worked with either nvidia 3d vision or dlp link? I currently have the h5360, dlp link glasses, playstation 3 with the 3d gamer, and also feel that the contrast ratio is lower with dlp link enabled, although I compensate by raising the contrast.


----------



## johnsmith808

You will need a 3d adapter that has a 3 pin IR plug. The gamer does not have that so is only compatible with dlp link. Your options are the 3d-displayer, theater or Optoma 3dxl.


I have the Displayer which does have a 3 pin IR plug. I am using an emitter from Ultimate 3d Heaven that works with their compatible IR glasses. Here's the link:

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/3dtrformisa3.html 


When using the Displayer, I leave the 3d setting on the Acer to "OFF." The Acer doesn't know it's doing 3d. The Displayer is doing everything. I like this too because the 3d picture settings are the same as the 2d picture settings. When using DLP link it messes with the colors, etc. Now everything looks great. I highly recommend doing this.


As for contrast, make sure you have your PS3 set HDMI FULL and superwhite on and the Acer set to HDMI Expanded (I think that's what it's called). This will allow you to run the contrast higher and lower the brightness setting without crushing blacks or whites. Use a test disc to set this properly. I have my contrast at 57 and brightness to 46. The image pops nicely.


----------



## cyclejim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You will need a 3d adapter that has a 3 pin IR plug. The gamer does not have that so is only compatible with dlp link. Your options are the 3d-displayer, theater or Optoma 3dxl.
> 
> 
> I have the Displayer which does have a 3 pin IR plug. I am using an emitter from Ultimate 3d Heaven that works with their compatible IR glasses. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/3dtrformisa3.html
> 
> 
> When using the Displayer, I leave the 3d setting on the Acer to "OFF." The Acer doesn't know it's doing 3d. The Displayer is doing everything. I like this too because the 3d picture settings are the same as the 2d picture settings. When using DLP link it messes with the colors, etc. Now everything looks great. I highly recommend doing this.
> 
> 
> As for contrast, make sure you have your PS3 set HDMI FULL and superwhite on and the Acer set to HDMI Expanded (I think that's what it's called). This will allow you to run the contrast higher and lower the brightness setting without crushing blacks or whites. Use a test disc to set this properly. I have my contrast at 57 and brightness to 46. The image pops nicely.



Thanks for the detailed reply John, I hadn't considered that particular option of using the displayer with the acer, sounds like you have had great results.


----------



## DougReim

I ordered the DLP-Link glasses ( http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html ) on Thursday and got them today. This was our first in home 3D experience so I can't compare the DLP-Link to other formats but my wife and I were both impressed. They seem to work fine as far as I can tell. I just ordered 2 more pair so we can have the kids over Saturday night to watch Avatar.


----------



## Bruce M.

I'm a 2009 Mits 82837 DLP-ready owner. Ready to take the 3D plunge on this set, finally. Planning on a Panny BDTX10 blu ray player, checkerboard output selected. From what I understand, this will allow me to watch a 3D blu ray disc, and hear lossless audio on that disc (using a Denon 4310 1.3 receiver), so long as I get DLP link glasses. I won't be able to see DirecTv offerings in 3D without a converter, but that's ok for now, as I have a different (Sony) 3D set-up in another room for that.


In the room with the Mits, I have total light control. The only light is a bias light behind the TV. Will I have sync problems with the DLP Link Ultra Clear glasses in this set-up, do you think? In this situation, does it still make more sense to get an emitter and the IR version of the glasses, or can I just pop for the DLP links?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce M.* /forum/post/20499185
> 
> 
> I'm a 2009 Mits 82837 DLP-ready owner. Ready to take the 3D plunge on this set, finally. Planning on a Panny BDTX10 blu ray player, checkerboard output selected. From what I understand, this will allow me to watch a 3D blu ray disc, and hear lossless audio on that disc (using a Denon 4310 1.3 receiver), so long as I get DLP link glasses. I won't be able to see DirecTv offerings in 3D without a converter, but that's ok for now, as I have a different (Sony) 3D set-up in another room for that.
> 
> 
> In the room with the Mits, I have total light control. The only light is a bias light behind the TV. Will I have sync problems with the DLP Link Ultra Clear glasses in this set-up, do you think? In this situation, does it still make more sense to get an emitter and the IR version of the glasses, or can I just pop for the DLP links?



I would pop for the DLP-Link glasses. You'll save on the starter kit cost, and your TV can't shut off the DLP-Link flash. From comments on the forum, this works best, since IR glasses don't shut out the DLP-Link flash completely.


----------



## Bruce M.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20502875
> 
> 
> I would pop for the DLP-Link glasses. You'll save on the starter kit cost, and your TV can't shut off the DLP-Link flash. From comments on the forum, this works best, since IR glasses don't shut out the DLP-Link flash completely.



Thanks. Good point re the inability to shut off the link flash. I was focusing on losing sync because of ambient light or distance from screen, which I've read a bit about in various places. But this seems like the way to go.


----------



## automag928

Just went ahead and ordered my first pair of rechargeable 3d glasses for my Samsung PN58C7000...Should be interesting! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## gratedcheese

I have tried to understand what exactly I will need to watch 3d content. I am debating between the ir and dlp link. My questions:


I believe to use 2d->3d conversion on the panasonic 2011 bd players require one or the other. I do not remember where I read which one works. Which tech is compatible with that? Also, I have the mits 60738 with the 3d firmware update. Do I need the 3d adapter at all to use the conversion, or will the update alone with either the ir emitter/glasses or the dlp link glasses be enough to work?


same questions for the comcast cable boxes?


i would appreciate if anyone could provide an answer.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Just get the dlp link glasses. They will be fine with that set. The firmware update lets the TV accept a frame packed signal straight from your bd player. Nothing else is needed. The 2D->3D conversion can't know how how the tv works, so it should be fine. Just don't expect the best 3D results from that conversion.


I am not sure about the comcast, but expect it to just work.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gratedcheese* /forum/post/20530880
> 
> 
> I have tried to understand what exactly I will need to watch 3d content. I am debating between the ir and dlp link. My questions:
> 
> 
> I believe to use 2d->3d conversion on the panasonic 2011 bd players require one or the other. I do not remember where I read which one works. Which tech is compatible with that? Also, I have the mits 60738 with the 3d firmware update. Do I need the 3d adapter at all to use the conversion, or will the update alone with either the ir emitter/glasses or the dlp link glasses be enough to work?
> 
> 
> same questions for the comcast cable boxes?
> 
> 
> i would appreciate if anyone could provide an answer.



The glasses must match the TV, not the player. Firmware update and DLP-Link glasses are all you need. Comcast works fine with my DLP.


For others, firmware update here http://support.mitsubishi-tv.com/documents/WD-60738


----------



## gratedcheese

Thanks. I was all kinds of confused. Apparently, the Comcast issue i read ended up being a problem with the resolution of the STB set to 1080i, whereas it needed to be set to 720p to watch espn 3d. The user originally thought the problem dealt with him not using the 3d adapter from mitsu. I will be getting the DLP link glasses from 3d heaven tonight.


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

Has anybody had any problems viewing top/bottom 3D with the 3D Heaven DLPLink glasses? I have 4 pair and they work fine with side by side but won't work with top/bottom. Mitsubishi is saying it's the glasses but I think that the TV is not putting out the proper signal for top/bottom. BTW, I have a Mits 73738 TV.

Thanks


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20604594
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody had any problems viewing top/bottom 3D with the 3D Heaven DLPLink glasses? I have 4 pair and they work fine with side by side but won't work with top/bottom. Mitsubishi is saying it's the glasses but I think that the TV is not putting out the proper signal for top/bottom. BTW, I have a Mits 73738 TV.
> 
> Thanks



Did you install the firmware update? The glasses have nothing to do with it. The TV converts everything (SbS, TnB, Frame Packed, etc.) to checkerboard in order to display it, but only converts SbS prior to the firmware update.

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-738.pdf 



> Quote:
> Mitsubishi 3DTVs (738 and 838 series) currently support the side-by-side 3D signal format.


 http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3Dupgrade.html 



> Quote:
> *Starting November 16, 2010, Mitsubishi Electric Visual Systems America, Inc. (MEVSA) will make available a 3D software upgrade for existing customers of the following models:*
> 
> 
> WD-60738, WD-65738, WD-73738, WD-82738, WD-65838, WD-73838, WD-82838
> 
> 
> No other models are included in this software upgrade.
> 
> *This software upgrade will allow these TVs to receive all HDMI 1.4a mandatory 3D formats and display these images in the TVs native 3D format.*


----------



## DougReim

Yes, I have the most current 12.08 update.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20604951
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the most current 12.08 update.



Have you manually switched to Top/Bottom in the TV's _3D Mode_ screen? Not all Top/Bottom formats are HDMI 1.4a compliant.

Edit:

These Top/Bottom formats are HDMI 1.4a compliant and available automatically http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/3D_...ncement_v7.pdf



> Quote:
> 1080p/24Hz
> and
> 720p/60Hz



For any other Top/Bottom format, you would have to select Top/Bottom manually. What is your Top/Bottom source?


----------



## DougReim

Augerhandle,


I've always had to set my TV manually as the automatic setting has never worked. As far as the source, I have the same symptoms weather the source is Comcast or DVD. When I view Sbs (with sbs selected in the settings) without glasses the picture is fuzzy but full color which is as I understand it the way it's supposed to be but when I view T/B (with T/B selected in the settings) without glasses the picture is clear but the color is very pale. I think the TV is only sending out half the signal when viewing Sbs. When I view Sbs with glasses one side of the glasses is getting the picture while the other side of the glasses is almost black, you can just barely see anything. When I reverse the glasses in the TV settings it's the same only the bad side has switched. BTW, Mitsubishi tech is terrible. With my first 40 minute call the tech kept trying to tell me I had to cut the input to 720 then I got disconnected. With my second 50 minute call the second tech kept telling me it was the glasses. I hope all this is clear and thanks very much for trying to help. Again, it sounds to me, and I'm no expert, but I think the TV is only sending out half the signal in Sbs.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20605985
> 
> 
> Augerhandle,
> 
> 
> I've always had to set my TV manually as the automatic setting has never worked. As far as the source, I have the same symptoms weather the source is Comcast or DVD. When I view Sbs (with sbs selected in the settings) without glasses the picture is fuzzy but full color which is as I understand it the way it's supposed to be but when I view T/B (with T/B selected in the settings) without glasses the picture is clear but the color is very pale. I think the TV is only sending out half the signal when viewing Sbs. When I view Sbs with glasses one side of the glasses is getting the picture while the other side of the glasses is almost black, you can just barely see anything. When I reverse the glasses in the TV settings it's the same only the bad side has switched. BTW, Mitsubishi tech is terrible. With my first 40 minute call the tech kept trying to tell me I had to cut the input to 720 then I got disconnected. With my second 50 minute call the second tech kept telling me it was the glasses. I hope all this is clear and thanks very much for trying to help. Again, it sounds to me, and I'm no expert, but I think the TV is only sending out half the signal in Sbs.



Mits service has always sucked at the 1st level. That's how they weed out the idiots with unplugged TVs, etc. Always ask to be escalated. The 720 trick may work, as the TV does not accept TnB in 1080i. (the 3D adapter pcacks did, but the TV with firmware update doesn't)


Come to think of it, I may have read a post with a problem similar to yours a while back. I'll see if I can do a successful search for it.

*Edit:* Found the thread. Sounds like same problem with one lens black. Changed cablebox to output 720 and fixed the problem. (post #11)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post19812893


----------



## DougReim

Thanks again, I'll see if I can change my cable box to 720p although I think Comcast has my set up button on their remote deactivated and if that's the case I'm not sure how I'd be able to do that. Also, my receiver up converts all signals to 1080p. If I understood the thread you referred me to correctly the 1080p should be ok with either TnB or SbS. I thought it said the problem was created only when using a 1080i signal for TnB?


----------



## Augerhandle

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DougReim* 
Thanks again, I'll see if I can change my cable box to 720p although I think Comcast has my set up button on their remote deactivated and if that's the case I'm not sure how I'd be able to do that. Also, my receiver up converts all signals to 1080p. If I understood the thread you referred me to correctly the 1080p should be ok with either TnB or SbS. I thought it said the problem was created only when using a 1080i signal for TnB?
If it's 1080P, it has to be 1080P/24. Your receiver will probably change it from 1080i/60 to 1080p/30. Try 720p if it doesn't work. Also, on my comcast box, I had to power it off and hit either the menu or guide button (can't remember which) to bring up the screen to change resolution.


----------



## DougReim

Thanks guys, you were right. I turned off my AVR's up scaling and set my dvd player to 720 and the TnB worked for the first time. I'll try your suggestion for getting into my cable box later and make sure that works too.

Thanks again.


----------



## Augerhandle

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DougReim* 
Thanks guys, you were right. I turned off my AVR's up scaling and set my dvd player to 720 and the TnB worked for the first time. I'll try your suggestion for getting into my cable box later and make sure that works too.

Thanks again.
_Guys_? There's only one of me.










You're welcome. Glad you got it working.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The rest of us were rooting from the sidelines!


----------



## Augerhandle




----------



## Vasichko

I have yet to buy the 3d hardware, but i have a question.


should i purchase the Mitsu IR emitter or the 3D Heaven IR emitter and does the 3D heaven one have a stand or anything for mounting?


I also found these on amazon, emitter has a nice little stand. i may give these a try, the glasses say they are built with a filter to reduce interference.

http://www.amazon.com/NXG-Technology.../ref=pd_cp_e_1 


Edti: i read through the reviews and people said they had no sync issues, noticed a reduction in cross talk compared to other glasses, and the ir emitter has exceptional range. im tempted to test these bad boys out.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The 3dheaven emitter doesn't have a stand. I just have it set on top of my center channel speaker. It is very small and as powerful as I can imagine needing. Mitsu and Samsung use the came code so any emitter for them will work.

I am 99% sure those are the same glasses as the uc samsung rechargable, but more money. The emitter will work with either glasses.
http://www.amazon.com/NXG-Technology...9563848&sr=8-1 
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Heave...9564040&sr=8-2


----------



## Vasichko

ok so i got my pairs of uc ir glasses in and one pair seems to be flickering really badly as if its losing sync or something. any way to fix it or do i have a bad pair? i can only really notice when theres a dark scene and the green hue in the blacks go on off on off.


mitsubishi wd60c8, so as of now i can not disable the dlp link in 3d mode but awaiting firmware.


----------



## wnielsenbb

They are bad, return them.


----------



## Augerhandle

Swap baterries and see if the other pair flickers before you return them.


----------



## Vasichko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20681918
> 
> 
> Swap baterries and see if the other pair flickers before you return them.



i got the rechargeable ones.


i tried to test them again and the one pair has very noticeable flickering during dark scenes while the other is barely noticeable. im going to return them.


----------



## Suntory_Times




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20058237
> 
> 
> Computer animated movies are super easy to convert to 3D, since they are already 3D computer objects. Just like doing full screen with them back in the day, they just re-rendered the scenes with different settings.



Actually Legend3D did a conversion just as you would for something shoot on film as the srudio had not help onto the original source files. That bieng said the results are magnificent.


----------



## BioSehnsucht

The 3D Heaven emitter did not work with my Samsung branded SSG-2100AB (the type in the Shrek and HTTYD kits) glasses. 3D Heaven were able to reproduce this problem once I reported it, but it does apparently work with the Mitsubishi glasses, which is rather odd because the Mitsubishi and Samsung glasses are "identical" (as well as their own glasses of course)


They did refund my purchase and even let me keep the emitter they had sent me rather than having to send it back. They are looking into why it did not appear to work, and hope to correct the issue.


----------



## wnielsenbb

That sucks. I notice the one emitter on Amazon says it works with samsung compatible glasses, but not samsung glasses themselves. I don't even see how that is possible. I will have to borrow my friends samsung glasses and test.


----------



## Suntory_Times

I bought a pair for 3d vision and another for my lg tv. Neither work properly. The lg glasses (designed to run with all lg 3d isplays) just flickers and then after around 30 seconds switches off, and the 3d vision glasses have the issue that the left lense is around 50% darker then the right lense.


Stay far away from these would be my advice. I'm letting them reply before I do anything BUT if they want me to pay more to get them sent out again, or to send these one back I shall do a charge back and get all of my money back as what I currently have is simply broken and I should not have to pay a cent more to get what I have already paid for.


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /forum/post/20721724
> 
> 
> I bought a pair for 3d vision and another for my lg tv. Neither work properly. The lg glasses (designed to run with all lg 3d isplays) just flickers and then after around 30 seconds switches off, and the 3d vision glasses have the issue that the left lense is around 50% darker then the right lense.
> 
> 
> Stay far away from these would be my advice. I'm letting them reply before I do anything BUT if they want me to pay more to get them sent out again, or to send these one back I shall do a charge back and get all of my money back as what I currently have is simply broken and I should not have to pay a cent more to get what I have already paid for.



Are you sure your TV isn't the issue?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /forum/post/20721724
> 
> 
> ...the 3d vision glasses have the issue that the left lense is around 50% darker then the right lense...



This sounds familiar.


Top/Bottom 1080i is not supported and results in the same symptom. If you're having this problem with a cable or sat box, change the output to 720P.


----------



## Suntory_Times




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20732750
> 
> 
> This sounds familiar.
> 
> 
> Top/Bottom 1080i is not supported and results in the same symptom. If you're having this problem with a cable or sat box, change the output to 720P.



The problme is with the glasses. I'm using nvidia 3d vision and is 3d designed specifically for use on computers with nvidia 3d vision (which requires a nvidia gpu I believe). The issue is not the source (Ithe computer or screen), it is the glasses themselves. The glasses that come with nvidia 3d vision (essentially xpand x103's) work perfectly with it.


The lg glasses on the other hand don't sync with the tv for more then a few seconds. They are comfortable though, really comfortable crap. They also don't sync at my friends who also has a 3d active shutter 3d tv and they are asvertised as working with all such lg tv's.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppabk* /forum/post/20732457
> 
> 
> Are you sure your TV isn't the issue?



Nvidia 3d vision glasses. It usses a computer display ( this one ), and is for gaming. My other glasses do work with it with no issues. I however have a 3 screen set-up and it would be nice if other people could see what i'm playing as i've had many ask (and it is also nice to be able to watch as they play with it).


----------



## Suntory_Times

double post. sorry


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /forum/post/20737218
> 
> 
> The problme is with the glasses. I'm using nvidia 3d vision and is 3d designed specifically for use on computers with nvidia 3d vision (which requires a nvidia gpu I believe). The issue is not the source (Ithe computer or screen), it is the glasses themselves. *The glasses that come with nvidia 3d vision* (essentially xpand x103's) *work perfectly with it*.
> 
> 
> The lg glasses on the other hand don't sync with the tv for more then a few seconds. They are comfortable though, really comfortable crap. They also don't sync at my friends who also has a 3d active shutter 3d tv and they are asvertised as working with all such lg tv's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia 3d vision glasses. It usses a computer display ( this one ), and is for gaming. My other glasses do work with it with no issues. I however have a 3 screen set-up and it would be nice if other people could see what i'm playing as i've had many ask (and it is also nice to be able to watch as they play with it).



The glasses have to match the emitter. The LG glasses mate to the emitter on an LG 3DTV. Most brands of emitters and glasses are not interchangeable.


----------



## Suntory_Times




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20740946
> 
> 
> The glasses have to match the emitter. The LG glasses mate to the emitter on an LG 3DTV. Most brands of emitters and glasses are not interchangeable.



Man how can I make this clearer. I bought two pairs of glasses the ones desgined for lg tv's (which don't pair with my lg tv) and another designed for use with 3d vision. FOR THE LAST TIME, IT IS THE GLASSES.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I understand. It sounds like both are defective. Crazy odds of that, but that seems to be the case. I don't think any of us have tried either the LG or nVidia ones. They are very new. You could try taking your glasses to a store where a demo is set up and see if they work there. I am sure you just need to return them. You did try both glasses with both emitters I assume.


----------



## GEP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /forum/post/20741615
> 
> 
> Man how can I make this clearer. I bought two pairs of glasses the ones desgined for lg tv's (which don't pair with my lg tv) and another designed for use with 3d vision. FOR THE LAST TIME, IT IS THE GLASSES.



Are you using both emitters as the same time? The IR emitter in the TV for the LG glasses and the 3D Vision emitter for the NVIDIA glasses?


When two different IR emitters are used at the same time, this can cause interfernece between the different emitter signals that are on or near the same IR frequency.


If you need to use the NVIDIA system, try covering the emitter in the TV so the NVIDIA glasses see only one signal. Or if you want to use the LG glasses, try putting the NVIDIA emitter in a blackout box so the LG glasses see only one signal.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEP* /forum/post/20743131
> 
> 
> Are you using both emitters as the same time? The IR emitter in the TV for the LG glasses and the 3D Vision emitter for the NVIDIA glasses?
> 
> 
> When two different IR emitters are used at the same time, this can cause interfernece between the different emitter signals that are on or near the same IR frequency.
> 
> 
> If you need to use the NVIDIA system, try covering the emitter in the TV so the NVIDIA glasses see only one signal. Or if you want to use the LG glasses, try putting the NVIDIA emitter in a blackout box so the LG glasses see only one signal.



He told you. IT IS THE GLASSES


----------



## Suntory_Times




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEP* /forum/post/20743131
> 
> 
> Are you using both emitters as the same time? The IR emitter in the TV for the LG glasses and the 3D Vision emitter for the NVIDIA glasses?
> 
> 
> When two different IR emitters are used at the same time, this can cause interfernece between the different emitter signals that are on or near the same IR frequency.
> 
> 
> If you need to use the NVIDIA system, try covering the emitter in the TV so the NVIDIA glasses see only one signal. Or if you want to use the LG glasses, try putting the NVIDIA emitter in a blackout box so the LG glasses see only one signal.



Thankyou for a very infomative post that others could learn from.







Sadly that is not the case as they aren't near one another (as in there over 20 metres away and several walls away from one another).












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20742617
> 
> 
> I understand. It sounds like both are defective. Crazy odds of that, but that seems to be the case. I don't think any of us have tried either the LG or nVidia ones. They are very new. You could try taking your glasses to a store where a demo is set up and see if they work there. I am sure you just need to return them. You did try both glasses with both emitters I assume.



Yeah. After one very quick e-mail back from the 3d heaven (or whatever the company name actually is) that did nothing to help out (although it did try and I do respect that).


The e-mail is as below, sadly after responding to this saying I had tried what he had suggested have still yet to hear beack from him.







Hence I have actually put into motion steps to ensure I don't get burnt. I do hate to do this, but if I can't get a product that works I have little other choice.










> Quote:
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your purchase! I would suggest making sure that you have a good line of sight on the LG glasses as se have sold well over 1000 of these an no one has ever had any issues. Your LG television is the one that requires shutter glasses and not polarized ones correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carl


----------



## Augerhandle

I can't find the 3D vision glasses at the website. Do you have a link?


----------



## wnielsenbb

They aren't on the site anymore. That may be a bad sign.


----------



## Suntory_Times




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20748193
> 
> 
> They aren't on the site anymore. That may be a bad sign.



Yep, they indeed have been taken down. I'm very dissapointed as they where rather comftorable. The only isuee in terms of design was they let my eye lashes touch the lenses if I put them on to close (which is easy to do in the middle of lost planet 2 etc).


----------



## wnielsenbb

The samsung ir rechargable glasses have replacable nose peices to fix that, which is nice since we all have different noses.







Plus, they are more comfortable being lighter.

Hopefully they will bring out the rechargable ones for all ir modes. I know I haven't touched my nVidia glasses since I got the Ultraclear ones, although I am using the samsung rechargable with my projector.


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /forum/post/20741615
> 
> 
> Man how can I make this clearer. I bought two pairs of glasses the ones desgined for lg tv's (which don't pair with my lg tv) and another designed for use with 3d vision. FOR THE LAST TIME, IT IS THE GLASSES.



How do you know it isn't the emitter in the TV? Try watching it through a digital camera.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Because he said the glasses that came with it work fine.


----------



## Suntory_Times




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20751349
> 
> 
> Because he said the glasses that came with it work fine.



That along with my xpand x103's work fine with it.


I got my second responce which seems oddly familiar, though hopefully it will all be resolved and they can be made to work as they are super comfy:



> Quote:
> Hello,
> 
> 
> We have sold over 500 units of both of these versions of glasses and no one else has mentioned any issues. If you need assistance with them or if you would like to send them back for testing just let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carl


----------



## Suntory_Times

I've had to up my dispute to a claim as they simply don't seem to want to respond. A shame as I think they are very comfy glasses, if only they worked.


----------



## flegg

Since the other jerks that got these failed to report I'll do their job.


I have a c7000 flashed to c8000 samsung plasma that I feel is still the best overall TV on the market (if you don't consider 3D) because of the artifacts and floating introduced in newer versions.


The problem with this TV has been the horrible white ghosting in 3D that makes much of my 3D content pretty much unwatchable (and I don't have any sync problems like other users). Coincidentally the worst is on the Monsters VS Aliens that actually came with the TV.


So I FINALLY got these and I am pretty happy. They completely eliminate some ghosting and reduce all of it by about 50+% brightness. That's my estimation at least. They are MUCH more comfortable as well but not as cosmetically appealing (not like that matters).


So now I can finally enjoy the 3D on my TV including Monsters Vs Aliens. Still some significant ghosting but I wouldn't trade this TV for anything else.


The ultra clear glasses do cause a little flickering sometimes (similar to the flickering on old CRT running at 60hz) and give a SLIGHTLY darker picture but the trade-off is WELL worth it. (I'm guessing the glasses have a longer closed time.) I'd think a firmware update could alleviate the problem a little bit too since almost all of the ghosting is in one eye but Samsung hasn't updated it in ages.


----------



## zkidz

flegg: Firmware might not be capable of fixing that kind of ghosting on Samsung sets. It's a 1-token protocol, so all they can do is adjust the phase. They have no control over the glasses duty cycle from the IR emitter side. So it depends on exactly what's up with the timings.


----------



## flegg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21157245
> 
> 
> flegg: Firmware might not be capable of fixing that kind of ghosting on Samsung sets. It's a 1-token protocol, so all they can do is adjust the phase. They have no control over the glasses duty cycle from the IR emitter side. So it depends on exactly what's up with the timings.



I probably don't have a good understanding but I was thinking a phase change is all that is needed? Because there is 0 ghosting in one eye, so adjust the phase until you just barely start to see ghosting in that eye?


----------



## zkidz

I probably don't have a good understanding but I was thinking a phase change is all that is needed?


Might be, might not be. Might half-fix it. It depends on how much the ghosting crosses frame boundaries, and how fast the glasses can go fully black.


----------

